# The Veil Of Maya Superultramegathread!



## JosephAOI

So I realized there wasn't a super awesome thread just for Veil Of Maya so I thought I'd start one cause I'd like to have more information on what they're up to. I don't hear much about them for some reason. Everyone please post anything and everthing you know or want to say or know about Veil Of Maya! Tabs, gear, tone, tours, bootlegs, info, etc.!

Here's Marc's rundown of his rig-
http://www.metalsucks.net/2010/11/0...bo-walks-you-through-his-live-rig/#more-47988
VOM tabs-
http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/tabs/veil_of_maya_tabs.htm


----------



## KoenDercksen

I agree with this thread :3


----------



## NovaReaper




----------



## JosephAOI

NovaReaper said:


>



Personally, I'm more of a Traced In Air guy myself  Anyway, we're talking this

as I'm sure you knew already


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

SUNDAAAAAAAAAY BLOODY SUNDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Static

I just became a fan recently, right when Id came out.These 3 songs just got me hooked.


----------



## ScottyB724

My cousin is recording with his band now and he just told me veil will be recording at the same studio in a week or so.


----------



## JosephAOI

Do you know any other info about that??
@Static: Have you listened to the stuff on TCMC or have you just stuck to [id]?


----------



## Static

Yeah i have checked out TCMC as well. although i prefer Id more, there are some awesome songs in TCMC, like "its not safe to swim today", "bow in its aura" and "sever the voices".


----------



## JosephAOI

Okay, just wondering. I've seen people who just like to stick to one album and IMO, TCMC is one you can't miss. [id] as well.


----------



## MikeH

Danny Hauser is a way better bassist than I ever thought.




And it's funny that he joined after VoM saw his cover video.


----------



## JosephAOI

HOLY SHIT  Does he use that 7 live?

EDIT: Also added tabs to the first post


----------



## AlucardXIX

Oh Veil of Maya. Yea, I like those guys


----------



## TreWatson

yeah man, i heard they were pretty good. they got like, a half-japanese guy in there right? left handed dude?


----------



## NaYoN

JosephAOI said:


> HOLY SHIT  Does he use that 7 live?
> 
> EDIT: Also added tabs to the first post



Yes, he does. And he goes live with his bare feet. No idea why


----------



## JosephAOI

So does anyone have any info on how to get (close to) Marc's tone? Like EQ settings?


----------



## Victory-RJ

I Love VOM SOOO FEAKING SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeH

NaYoN said:


> Yes, he does. And he goes live with his bare feet. No idea why



I used to play barefoot or in socks. It's pretty comfortable.


----------



## ScottyB724

JosephAOI said:


> Do you know any other info about that??



Only other thing I know is that it's going to be happening at BOTA studios.


----------



## mithologian

I hate deathcore but for some reason I could say okubo is one of my favorite guitarists. I have been waiting for this thread. Crap, why didnt I start it 



JosephAOI said:


> Personally, I'm more of a Traced In Air guy myself  Anyway, we're talking this
> 
> as I'm sure you knew already




Ugh, unbreakable? Honestly, I shivered when I saw they where making a video out of that song. Thats usually one of the first song that pops up when you look them up and it almost makes them seem like another generic band. A lost themed namaste vid wouldve been nice....


----------



## JosephAOI

mithologian said:


> I hate deathcore but for some reason I could say okubo is one of my favorite guitarists. I have been waiting for this thread. Crap, why didnt I start it
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, unbreakable? Honestly, I shivered when I saw they where making a video out of that song. Thats usually one of the first song that pops up when you look them up and it almost makes them seem like another generic band. A lost themed namaste vid wouldve been nice....



I think unbreakable is a great song and hardly generic. The guitar parts aren't at all IMO (have you seen how insane it is to play??). I agree though a lost themed Namaste video would be sweet. Personally I'd like to see a Dark Passenger video the most.


----------



## Tones

JosephAOI said:


> HOLY SHIT  Does he use that 7 live?
> 
> EDIT: Also added tabs to the first post



Yes sir they do! saw em live a week ago and it was fucking amazing


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

Tones said:


> Yes sir they do! saw em live a week ago and it was fucking amazing


 Same! Watched them at bamboozle. New bass player was insanely clean. Excited to hear some new stuff with this kid.


----------



## brutalwizard

so on april fools i saw there van was stolen, i still have no idea if it was a joke.

if not i am intrigued on what happened, and if they got there stuff back.


----------



## Tones

Ricky_Gallows said:


> Same! Watched them at bamboozle. New bass player was insanely clean. Excited to hear some new stuff with this kid.



yeah that's where I saw em! Insane pits and awesome playing


----------



## josh pelican

I listen to Veil of Maya, but are Superultramegathreads only allowed for Sumerian bands? Certainly seems that way. Every other appreciation thread just dies (aside from Devin Townsend).


----------



## NaYoN

josh pelican said:


> I listen to Veil of Maya, but are Superultramegathreads only allowed for Sumerian bands? Certainly seems that way. Every other appreciation thread just dies (aside from Devin Townsend).



Welcome to Sevenstring.org. Anything remotely labelable as Djent is much more popular than everything else.


----------



## Static

^ you just mentioned something that i didn't want to hear. *sigh*


----------



## TheGraySlayer

Funny, on wikipedia it says BoO and VoM are often mistakenly called djent 

"Some progressive metal bands that are not part of the scene have some similar characteristics, and are also sometimes referred to as djent. These include Textures, SikTh, Born of Osiris, After the Burial, Mnemic, Veil of Maya, Animals as Leaders and Meshuggah themselves."

Djent - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gunshow86de

Ready. Set. Djent-argument. GO, GO, GO!!!!


----------



## TheGraySlayer

gunshow86de said:


> Ready. Set. Djent-argument. GO, GO, GO!!!!


I best be gettin' paid. I'll say fuck it become a free-adjent.


----------



## JosephAOI

Personally, I've always referred to Veil as Technical Death Metal and bands like BOO, Periphery, AAL, etc. as Progressive Metal.


----------



## mithologian

JosephAOI said:


> I think unbreakable is a great song and hardly generic. The guitar parts aren't at all IMO (have you seen how insane it is to play??). I agree though a lost themed Namaste video would be sweet. Personally I'd like to see a Dark Passenger video the most.


 
Yes, Ive seen how its played, and I also learned it (wanted to learn all of ID at some point, gotta get back to that). Its the least challenging song in the album for me (The higler being the toughest one). Its not a bad song at all, but Idk, something about it struck a bad nerve for me when I heard it. Maybe that little dissonant-chord hook that goes around in the song.


----------



## JosephAOI

mithologian said:


> Yes, Ive seen how its played, and I also learned it (wanted to learn all of ID at some point, gotta get back to that). Its the least challenging song in the album for me (The higler being the toughest one). Its not a bad song at all, but Idk, something about it struck a bad nerve for me when I heard it. Maybe that little dissonant-chord hook that goes around in the song.


 I see where you're coming from. Just different tastes I suppose. I'm also trying to learn all (probably gonna end up 1/2 or so) of [id]. I personally find Dark Passenger to be the easiest though. (Those stupid arppegiated barre chords in Unbreakable always mess with me ). By the way, If you could make a suggestion, which songs should I learn in order from easiest to hardest on the album? I was thinking something like- Circle, Martyrs, Dark Passenger, Unbreakable, Resistance, Namaste, Mowgli, Codex, Conquer, The Higler.


----------



## DVRP

Dark Passenger. SO FUN to play. I caught these guys when they came to Vancouver for the Welcome to Hell tour. They rocked that damn show. All amazing musicians.


----------



## brutalwizard

i like how every post so far and forever will be, 

"yeah man i like that band, i saw them live there so sick, that one song they play OOH my its the bees knees"

yet people will still post here




so yeah veil of maya is so sick, i saw them with aal last year and whitechapel this year, man is that namaste song so sick.


----------



## JosephAOI

brutalwizard said:


> i like how every post so far and forever will be,
> 
> "yeah man i like that band, i saw them live there so sick, that one song they play OOH my its the bees knees"
> 
> yet people will still post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so yeah veil of maya is so sick, i saw them with aal last year and whitechapel this year, man is that namaste song so sick.



I know, right? It was supposed to be for sharing info about the band but only a couple people have done that :/


----------



## adrock

i fucking LOVE veil  

i'm a huge fan of marc's playing, and have been from the first second i heard them. i'm trying very hard right now to get a guitar into his hands. 



brutalwizard said:


> so on april fools i saw there van was stolen, i still have no idea if it was a joke.
> 
> if not i am intrigued on what happened, and if they got there stuff back.



i have a friend/customer who is very close friends with marc. unfortunately, that was not a joke. and as far as i know, they have not gotten any gear back


----------



## Tree

JosephAOI said:


> So does anyone have any info on how to get (close to) Marc's tone? Like EQ settings?



Boost your mids up almost all the way with very little treble and just enough bass to chug. Also dial back the gain considerably. I've always found his tone to be really dull, yet nothing else seems to work with VOM


----------



## Jogeta

seeing them in a few weeks with Born Of Osiris and The Faceless.

excite.


----------



## bulb

adrock said:


> i fucking LOVE veil
> 
> i'm a huge fan of marc's playing, and have been from the first second i heard them. i'm trying very hard right now to get a guitar into his hands.
> 
> 
> 
> i have a friend/customer who is very close friends with marc. unfortunately, that was not a joke. and as far as i know, they have not gotten any gear back



there was no gear in the van, so they still have all of that thankfully


----------



## DVRP

I cant wait to hear what you guys record Misha! SO STOKED


----------



## LadyKiller

Prior to their appearance at this year's edition of *The Bamboozle* festival, which was held April 29 - May 1 at the New Meadowlands Sports Complex in East Rutherford, New Jersey

, Chicago's *VEIL OF MAYA* was busy in the nation's capital demoing new material with their great friend and *Sumerian* labelmate *Misha Mansoor* (*PERIPHERY*) for their as-yet-untitled new record that will be dropping in the fall. Guitarist *Marc Okubo* comments, "The tracks we are demoing are coming out amazing and give me the chills! 

"We have spent lots of time on the road with *PERIPHERY* and now working with *Misha* is an added bonus. He is beyond a genius and understands our focus for this next record. Things are faster, more technical and beyond any of our efforts thus far." 

*VEIL OF MAYA* will take the summer off from touring in order to finish writing and recording its new album. However, the band will play a few select shows to gear up for something special this fall. Drummer *Sam Applebaum* states, "We can't wait for everyone to hear what we have been working on. We plan to make this the most over-the-top and best *VEIL OF MAYA* record yet. 

"We will be hitting the road in the fall, so get stoked for a sick ass tour that will be a party every single night."

*VEIL OF MAYA* is preparing to head overseas to annihilate the masses on the *Sumerian Records "European Invasion Tour 2011"* alongside labelmates *BORN OF OSIRIS* and *THE FACELESS*.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

JosephAOI said:


> Personally, I've always referred to Veil as Technical Death Metal and bands like BOO, Periphery, AAL, etc. as Progressive Metal.



^^ this. Thoguh alot of metal purists would cringe at the thought because they old and stupid.


----------



## adrock

bulb said:


> there was no gear in the van, so they still have all of that thankfully


and misha has spoken


----------



## vhmetalx

Has noone mentioned the joining of the 7 string bassist? I can't wait to see what that guy brings to the band. 
Oh yeah....
Mowgli is the bees knees. I love that song.


----------



## NaYoN

vhmetalx said:


> Has noone mentioned the joining of the 7 string bassist? I can't wait to see what that guy brings to the band.
> Oh yeah....
> Mowgli is the bees knees. I love that song.



Only in the previous page of this very thread.


----------



## adrock

NaYoN said:


> Only in the previous page of this very thread.



hahahaha


----------



## TheGraySlayer

Marc Okubo= Warrior of Light


----------



## mithologian

JosephAOI said:


> I see where you're coming from. Just different tastes I suppose. I'm also trying to learn all (probably gonna end up 1/2 or so) of [id]. I personally find Dark Passenger to be the easiest though. (Those stupid arppegiated barre chords in Unbreakable always mess with me ). By the way, If you could make a suggestion, which songs should I learn in order from easiest to hardest on the album? I was thinking something like- Circle, Martyrs, Dark Passenger, Unbreakable, Resistance, Namaste, Mowgli, Codex, Conquer, The Higler.


 
Personally, All the breakdown songs first, unbreakable, mowgli, conquer, resistance (I still can chung that fast consistently), namaste, dark passager, codex and the higler.


----------



## Static

Learning codex right now.Fun song!


----------



## JosephAOI

bulb said:


> there was no gear in the van, so they still have all of that thankfully



Misha commented on a thread I created... My life is complete  I'd like to get a comment from Marc himself on here though. Does he have a SS.org account??


----------



## The Beard

LadyKiller said:


> "Things are faster, more technical and beyond any of our efforts thus far."


 
mfw their songs are already technical as fuck:


----------



## PyramidSmasher

I got negative rep for calling Veil of Maya progressive metal. The negative rep simply says "Typical Djent Kid", which is funny since I have a fear before avatar.


----------



## vhmetalx

NaYoN said:


> Only in the previous page of this very thread.


I would miss that.... 
Ohwell, Veil still kicks ass, regardless of my retarded eyesight. No word on new CD yet?
EDIT:
Just re-read they're gunna be in the studio soon (guess where... page 1... olol)
Imma stop posting now.


----------



## JosephAOI

So I'm really excited for their new stuff. I wonder if they're gonna try anything really different from TCMC or [id]. Anyway, Sumerian needs to bring that tour with BOO and The Faceless here to America!!! My 3 favorite bands! Damn you, Europe!


----------



## ScottyB724

Yea, that would be pretty awesome if it came to the US. They did the "Sumerianos" tour a few years back, I caught one of the shows and I think the lineup was born of osiris, the faceless, veil of maya, and after the burial.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Definitely one of my favorite current bands. I can't wait to hear the new album when it comes. More technical? 


Learning Its not Safe to Swim Today right now


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

The Common Man's Collapse was fantastic, just an awesome release.

I dont care for id though. I think resistance is the stand out track, but the rest are just bland, and lacking character.

and good god, might i mention that id may contain one of the worst guitar tones ever. complete suckage imo


----------



## Goatchrist

Fucking awesome song!

Gonna see them on tuesday! I'm so excited! 
Gonna buy all their merch!!!


----------



## DVRP

ShadowFactoryX said:


> and good god, might i mention that id may contain one of the worst guitar tones ever. complete suckage imo



Im not a fan of that albums tone either, but it works well for there music.


----------



## TheGraySlayer

id didn't have as terrible of a tone as you say. 
The earlier two albums sounded worse, IMO


----------



## Despised_0515

This has to be their tone at its absolute worst.


----------



## spawnofthesith

When I saw them back in November, their live tone was awesome, imo (better than on recordings). Definitely the best tone of the night too


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

Despised_0515 said:


> This has to be their tone at its absolute worst.




sounds just like any song on id
barf


----------



## sakeido

id is one of the sickest mixes and guitar tones I've ever heard.
not psyched about misha working on the next one.


----------



## Kairos

sakeido said:


> id is one of the sickest mixes and guitar tones I've ever heard.
> not psyched about misha working on the next one.



Yeah, I thought the mix and guitar tone worked well with the music.

I didn't know Misha was working on the next album. This kinda bums me out too. I don't know about you, but if I was a signed act I'd be going to a studio with a professional engineer and analog gear. 


So I agree with you on both points.


----------



## bulb

Kairos said:


> Yeah, I thought the mix and guitar tone worked well with the music.
> 
> I didn't know Misha was working on the next album. This kinda bums me out too. I don't know about you, but if I was a signed act I'd be going to a studio with a professional engineer and analog gear.
> 
> 
> So I agree with you on both points.



We did a tester song and they dug the results. They were considering a bunch of places, and definitely had the budget to shop around, but i guess we were all on the same wavelength as far as what they wanted both tonally, and what they wanted a producer to contribute.
Im really excited to be working with those dudes on this, its so much fun working with them, and im really stoked on the tester song we did, this will be an epic album!


----------



## spawnofthesith

Are you able to share what will be used for guitar tones? Randall again? Axe FX?


----------



## bulb

spawnofthesith said:


> Are you able to share what will be used for guitar tones? Randall again? Axe FX?



They really dug the Axefx tone i made for them, and Marc is using that live now, so that is definitely what we are using. Potentially we might use the Axefx II if i have it in time!


----------



## fifas

bulb said:


> They really dug the Axefx tone i made for them, and Marc is using that live now, so that is definitely what we are using. Potentially we might use the Axefx II if i have it in time!



btw,VOM has very raw "live" sound on both TCMC and [id]...i fuckin love it!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

bulb said:


> They really dug the Axefx tone i made for them, and Marc is using that live now, so that is definitely what we are using. Potentially we might use the Axefx II if i have it in time!



thats a big upgrade, stoked for that


----------



## spawnofthesith

Very nice, I look forward to hear how that sounds both live and recorded


----------



## Kairos

bulb said:


> We did a tester song and they dug the results. They were considering a bunch of places, and definitely had the budget to shop around, but i guess we were all on the same wavelength as far as what they wanted both tonally, and what they wanted a producer to contribute.
> Im really excited to be working with those dudes on this, its so much fun working with them, and im really stoked on the tester song we did, this will be an epic album!



Yeah, I just dig the sound of a big analog studio type record. I'm still looking forward to hearing what you do when you work with them. Seeing as you're quite similar musically, and a great engineer, I bet you'll have great chemistry.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

saw them on the welcome to hell tour FUCKING AMAZING!
twas a good night for all the bands there except for chelsea grin but they just suck in general, and their lead singer is a complete dick
EDIT: misha please dont have mark use a 7 lol,once i acquire one then it shall be ok


----------



## Wookieslayer

bulb said:


> They really dug the Axefx tone i made for them, and Marc is using that live now, so that is definitely what we are using. Potentially we might use the Axefx II if i have it in time!



OOOO 



fifas said:


> btw,VOM has very raw "live" sound on both TCMC and [id]...i fuckin love it!



YEAH! that's why I like it and when you hear them live it sounds even better / heavy


----------



## bulb

Kairos said:


> Yeah, I just dig the sound of a big analog studio type record. I'm still looking forward to hearing what you do when you work with them. Seeing as you're quite similar musically, and a great engineer, I bet you'll have great chemistry.



We had great chemistry! Working on the tester song we did felt so effortless and natural, i had a blast and im really looking forward to doing the rest of the album. We are trying to make shit EPIC this time around!


----------



## Kairos

bulb said:


> We had great chemistry! Working on the tester song we did felt so effortless and natural, i had a blast and im really looking forward to doing the rest of the album. We are trying to make shit EPIC this time around!



If by more epic you mean more keys and buildup stuff, I say HELLZ YEAH 


That's probably the only downside to [id]; it's 30 minutes of straight metal. I'd love to hear more dynamic songs, and I know you have great taste for structure and dynamics. Makes me even more excited to hear this.


----------



## Goatchrist

Saw those guys yesterday and it was fucking awesome! The sound was very good and their playing flawless.
I talked to Marc about the Axe FX and stuff.
He said he uses no compression at all, that really impressed me!

Now I have a signed [id] copie, great guys, all of them!


----------



## ST3MOCON

Good thing he has a new tone because the old tone sucked so bad at live shows! you can never hear him he always gets buried. It sounds really good for the syncopated chugs but after that you couldn't hear him too much bass! I want to hear his new sound!


----------



## JosephAOI

Misha, are you allowed to release any information about the new album's sound? Will it be like [id] with a lot of technical fast stuff almost the whole way through or will there be more melodic sections, etc?


----------



## bulb

Kairos said:


> If by more epic you mean more keys and buildup stuff, I say HELLZ YEAH
> 
> 
> That's probably the only downside to [id]; it's 30 minutes of straight metal. I'd love to hear more dynamic songs, and I know you have great taste for structure and dynamics. Makes me even more excited to hear this.



Thats pretty much exactly what i mean. Let me put it this way, before we started i asked them if they plan on starting to use backing tracks live, and if i should hold back on the layers or go nuts, they told me to go nuts haha.


----------



## bulb

JosephAOI said:


> Misha, are you allowed to release any information about the new album's sound? Will it be like [id] with a lot of technical fast stuff almost the whole way through or will there be more melodic sections, etc?



I honestly have no idea, they are currently writing the songs, and the album will also take shape here, so i dont think anyone REALLY knows what it will sound like yet.
At the same time, these guys have a unique sound, and that just wont be lost because its their sound and no one elses, so its not going to be like a huge departure or anything from the Veil we all know and love, it will just build upon it!


----------



## JosephAOI

Sounds great! I'm excited to hear the new material as I'm sure many others are!


----------



## Ninetyfour

Looking forward to the new album, especially with Misha's input/collaboration. The Common Man's Collapse is probably one of my favourite metal albums ever.

They played in my town last week, but the venue was an 18, which sucked *hard*.


----------



## ThePinealGland

Please, make the next album sound better. The guitar tone and the mix in general on [id] were both terrible. I'm really not a big fan of the typical superior drummer/axe-fx mixes, but even that would be an improvement compared to how [id] sounded.


----------



## bulb

ThePinealGland said:


> Please, make the next album sound better. The guitar tone and the mix in general on [id] were both terrible. I'm really not a big fan of the typical superior drummer/axe-fx mixes, but even that would be an improvement compared to how [id] sounded.



Yeah it would seem that most people dont like the mix on id, Veil of Maya included, and thats not to downtalk Michael Keene's mixes because i really dig the way The New Reign and Planetary Duality sound, i just dont think that the mix on id did Veil justice to be honest.

I will work hard and do my best to make sure the boys are happy and so far so good!


----------



## ThePinealGland

bulb said:


> Yeah it would seem that most people dont like the mix on id, Veil of Maya included, and thats not to downtalk Michael Keene's mixes because i really dig the way The New Reign and Planetary Duality sound, i just dont think that the mix on id did Veil justice to be honest.
> 
> I will work hard and do my best to make sure the boys are happy and so far so good!



Well, both The New Reign and The Common Man's Collapse have a cool energy to them, I think... very percussive, energetic guitars... I mean, it's really obvious the guitars are POD, and the drums sound very programmed (and I don't even really like the samples used), but they have this charm to them because of the energy. Neither are great mixes, but they have a certain appeal to them that keeps the mixes from hurting the music TOO much...

[id] just sounded even more flat than normal, and the guitars don't have that energy. I like the synth stuff they started messing around with though. It would be cool to hear more of that.


----------



## Static

bulb said:


> I will work hard and do my best to make sure the boys are happy and so far so good!



lot of pressure eh?


----------



## JaeSwift

ThePinealGland said:


> Well, both The New Reign and The Common Man's Collapse have a cool energy to them, I think... very percussive, energetic guitars... I mean, it's really obvious the guitars are POD, and the drums sound very programmed (and I don't even really like the samples used), but they have this charm to them because of the energy. Neither are great mixes, but they have a certain appeal to them that keeps the mixes from hurting the music TOO much...
> 
> [id] just sounded even more flat than normal, and the guitars don't have that energy. I like the synth stuff they started messing around with though. It would be cool to hear more of that.



I agree, but one exception on that album for me was ''Mowgli''. The tone seems to suit the guitar riffs there perfectly and those moody voiced chords are AMAZING. I never get tired of listening to it.


----------



## Sikthness

^Definately agree about Mowgli, thats probably my favorite Veil song. I didn't like ID's production much either at first, but its grown on me and now I kinda like it. Sorta like it fits the music perfectly in its imperfection, if that makes sense. The right amount of raw but still being able to identify whats going on. In any case, I'm eager as hell to hear some new music from these guys asap


----------



## gunshow86de

Wham, bam, thank you m'am. 



Guitar Messenger &#8211; Veil Of Maya: Marc Okubo Masterclass (Part 1)


----------



## JosephAOI

gunshow86de said:


> Wham, bam, thank you m'am.
> 
> 
> 
> Guitar Messenger  Veil Of Maya: Marc Okubo Masterclass (Part 1)



I love you for posting this


----------



## wannabguitarist

Jesus fucking Christ that riff is ridiculous


----------



## space frog

^which one lol XD

I was learning this song lately (we bow in its aura)... now seeing him do that intro will help me a bit if I ever have the patience to start learning it again... And I had covered Mowgli... and now I see the tab I used was not exact lol

I hope he shows this riff at 3:00 in It's Torn Away in part two... it's such a great riff


----------



## JosephAOI

Does anyone know anything about the guitar Marc has in that video?


----------



## space frog

^I'm curious about that too. It looks gorgeous but otherwise i kno nothing about it...


----------



## gunshow86de

space frog said:


> ^I'm curious about that too. It looks gorgeous but otherwise i kno nothing about it...



T Smith guitars. 







http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/148565-marc-veil-maya-using-new-guitar.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/148025-tsmith-guitars.html


----------



## space frog

niiiice it looks super duper, and it just seems to be a charm to play. Dunno why but I look at it and it just looks perfectly made, almost like it would play alone. diggin that.


----------



## JosephAOI

I don't like the top horn and some of the contours but all in all, It's gorgeous. Is there some kind of zero fret there too? You can see the fretboard with two dots after the nut.


----------



## DVRP

I remember seeing Marc come on stage with it and my jaw dropping. It looks so much more amazing in person.


----------



## space frog

JosephAOI said:


> I don't like the top horn and some of the contours but all in all, It's gorgeous. *Is there some kind of zero fret there too? You can see the fretboard with two dots after the nut.*



oh i didnt notice that.... kinda weird lol never hear of anything like that


----------



## JosephAOI

space frog said:


> oh i didnt notice that.... kinda weird lol never hear of anything like that


 I hear a lot about it on the Luithery board (I love spending time there) but I don't fully understand it yet.


----------



## gunshow86de

JosephAOI said:


> I hear a lot about it on the Luithery board (I love spending time there) but I don't fully understand it yet.



The strings actually rest on the zero fret, which is larger than the standard frets. The idea is to make open string notes sound the same as fretted notes (where the string is resting on a fret).

Upon closer inspection*, there doesn't appear to be a zero fret. I think the T Smith just likes extending the fretboards on to the headstock. 

*these are loafers


----------



## Goatchrist

> Upon closer inspection*, there doesn't appear to be a zero fret. I think the T Smith just likes extending the fretboards on to the headstock.


Yeah and it looks unique.. wondering where they got the idea from, has it some kind uf function?
Anybody can tell from looking at it if it is a Baritone? His ibanez was Baritone..


----------



## adrock

those two dots are just for aesthetics. the luthier has put them on various places of his other guitars. and i think it's standard scale, marc told my friend that he wanted to go back to standard scale guitars. i don't think marc ordered this guitar though, it was sort of, "presented" to him...

i do know that marc very recently got an Ibanez Premium, according to his Facebook. maybe to replace this TS guitar? i dunno. marc really needs to join this forum...


----------



## JosephAOI

Agreed, he does. I'm surprised Misha hasn't told him to join or told him about this thread or anything.


----------



## JosephAOI

VOM is playing 4 concerts with The Contortionist!
6/23- Peoria, IL
6/24- Evansville, IN
6/25- Indianapolis, IN
6/26- Ft. Wayne, IN

Is there anyone around the Louisville area that can take me with them to the Indy or Ft. Wayne show?


----------



## musikizlife

JosephAOI said:


> VOM is playing 4 concerts with The Contortionist!
> 6/23- Peoria, IL
> 6/24- Evansville, IN
> 6/25- Indianapolis, IN
> 6/26- Ft. Wayne, IN
> 
> Is there anyone around the Louisville area that can take me with them to the Indy or Ft. Wayne show?



I wish i could! If only i wasnt super duper far from where this is happening i bet its gunna be insane
but at least my band is playing with the contortionist in july so i get to see them finally


----------



## space frog

Why are all the great shows NOT in Montreal XD


----------



## ThePinealGland

adrock said:


> those two dots are just for aesthetics. the luthier has put them on various places of his other guitars. and i think it's standard scale, marc told my friend that he wanted to go back to standard scale guitars. i don't think marc ordered this guitar though, it was sort of, "presented" to him...
> 
> i do know that marc very recently got an Ibanez Premium, according to his Facebook. maybe to replace this TS guitar? i dunno. marc really needs to join this forum...



So, Mark doesn't like the 26.5" scale of the RGD? And what is an Ibanez Premium? You mean Prestige? or a custom?


----------



## Antenna

Premium is in between Prestige and standard ibanez models 
Ibanez RG Premium Electric Guitars - Craftsmanship, Performance, Attention To Detail


----------



## adrock

ThePinealGland said:


> So, Mark doesn't like the 26.5" scale of the RGD? And what is an Ibanez Premium? You mean Prestige? or a custom?


Well here's the situation. I'm building a guitar for my friend, who happens to know marc. he mentioned my company to marc, and marc told my friend he would be interested in a standard scale guitar with a floyd. that's pretty much all i've heard. i just got marc's email last night, and emailed him about building him a guitar. i'll post back if i get some info about things...

and like posted above, the Premium is in between the Prestige and the standard Ibanez's.


----------



## space frog

^If you DO build a guitar for Marc, please post a thread to show the progress of that project, and post the link here. I'd be curious to see how this goes!


----------



## adrock

hahaha! most definitely


----------



## Sikthness

Part 2 of the Masterclass is up. Contains some new material. Ok well a tiny amount of new material, but still it has me erect.
Guitar Messenger &#8211; Veil Of Maya: Marc Okubo Masterclass (Part 2)


----------



## JosephAOI

Yeah, Part 2 kinda annoyed me because he spent like 3 minutes talking about [id]'s title track that no one cares about


----------



## PyramidSmasher

JosephAOI said:


> I don't like the top horn and some of the contours but all in all, It's gorgeous. Is there some kind of zero fret there too? You can see the fretboard with two dots after the nut.



it plays the brown noise


----------



## space frog

not... not the brown noise?


----------



## -One-

Sikthness said:


> Part 2 of the Masterclass is up. Contains some new material. Ok well a tiny amount of new material, but still it has me erect.
> Guitar Messenger  Veil Of Maya: Marc Okubo Masterclass (Part 2)


The new riff at the end blew my mind. I can't wait for that song at all.


----------



## space frog

his fingers are moving too fast for me to figure out what he plays -_-


----------



## NaYoN

space frog said:


> his fingers are moving too fast for me to figure out what he plays -_-



If only there was a tab that came with the video...


----------



## Sikthness

NaYoN said:


> If only there was a tab that came with the video...


 
haha right. I mean they call it masterclass, you'd think there would be some sort of tablature and possibly short organized sound clips to accompany each tab that you can play in order to follow along the tab. If only there were something like that, I would be comfortable with the 'masterclass' tag.


----------



## Arterial

Mowgli and Namaste for president!


----------



## space frog

Well they tag it as a Unbreakable masterclass and include some tab underneath, but its not much. And even if most songs were already tabbed out on UG, I would take the actual tabs since on UG they're not 100% exact, for sure.


----------



## ScottyB724

Fucking sentence structure, how does it work ?


----------



## Sikthy900

which riff you asking bout struture of or just the whole song


----------



## gunshow86de

ScottyB724 said:


> Fucking sentence structure, how does it work ?





Sikthy900 said:


> which riff you asking bout struture of or just the whole song


----------



## TheBotquax




----------



## TheBotquax

EDIT:double post


----------



## BlindingLight7

Sikthy900 said:


> which riff you asking bout struture of or just the whole song


----------



## Static




----------



## Sikthy900

hmmm


----------



## space frog

gunshow86de said:


>



 What I was thinking now lol


----------



## treev

My cover of Veil of Maya-Mowgli  

tab with correct cords : http://tabs.ultimate-guitar.com/v/veil_of_maya/mowgli_ver2_guitar_pro.htm


----------



## Goatchrist

> Fucking sentence structure, how does it work ?


 


> which riff you asking bout struture of or just the whole song


 

OMG! 
Just laughed my fucking ass off.

This guy actually has a song called "sentence"! It's on soundcloud!

HAHA!


----------



## adrock

Goatchrist said:


> OMG!
> Just laughed my fucking ass off.
> 
> This guy actually has a song called "sentence"! It's on soundcloud!
> 
> HAHA!


hahahaha, this page is full of so much win


----------



## JosephAOI

Sikthy900 said:


> which riff you asking bout struture of or just the whole song


 
 Struture??? 

Anyway, Marc posted on Twitter that he wrote a riff like Home Alone 2. Can't wait to hear it


----------



## Sikthy900

ahhh thats what ya laughing at the song name yeh its suppose to be called Sentenced not sentence looks i made a mistake when naming the song when i put the final mix up other than being mocked by the song name least its a good a track i wrote \m/ anyway back to the forum has anyone learnt any of veil of maya first album stuff cant find much anywhere


----------



## ScottyB724




----------



## numberonejrio

Sikthy900 said:


> ahhh thats what ya laughing at the song name yeh its suppose to be called Sentenced not sentence looks i made a mistake when naming the song when i put the final mix up other than being mocked by the song name least its a good a track i wrote \m/ anyway back to the forum has anyone learnt any of veil of maya first album stuff cant find much anywhere



  

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## space frog

the point has never been about the song


----------



## Goatchrist

Oh god! 
I was laughing so hard that all guys at work think I'm crazy!


This sure reminds me of a certain person!


----------



## Handbanana

Can somebody throw this kid a bone? Who learned you to spoke brah?


----------



## gunshow86de

space frog said:


> the point has never been about the song



Don't ruin this for us.


----------



## space frog

my bad


----------



## Goatchrist

Too bad! I think we scared the kid away. 

Anyway, it's time for some Sam Applebaum appreciation!


At 4:05 o.o




This guy is lefty!^^ His a beast, really dig his style.
He's also a very nice person!


----------



## space frog

^VOM are all very nice ppl. Really chill dudes.


----------



## mithologian

I was gonna wait for someone to post this but I guess everyone is being as lazy as me. 

Marc posted this on his FB with the caption: "This is what I will see for the next few weeks. "







Exite. 

Might have been posted in another thread.


----------



## space frog

WUZZA!!! I want a late 2011 release.


----------



## Static

i really hope there's some crazy bass lines going on the next album.


----------



## Saber_777

Static said:


> i really hope there's some crazy bass lines going on the next album.




Met him in person he is easily the coolest dude I've yet to meet in a band.


----------



## JosephAOI

in the hopes of news.

Anyone? Anything?


----------



## bulb

Just finished recording the last song today!
So the album is done, at least instrumentally!
This album in one word: EPIC!
Cant wait for you guys to hear these songs!!


----------



## Maggai

From that description, I think this album will make the universe implode!! Can't wait!


----------



## Goatchrist

Oh man!!!! I so want this album!


----------



## JaeSwift

bulb said:


> Just finished recording the last song today!
> So the album is done, at least instrumentally!
> This album in one word: EPIC!
> Cant wait for you guys to hear these songs!!




MUST.HAVE.SAMPLES.NOWWWW


----------



## space frog

bulb said:


> Just finished recording the last song today!
> So the album is done, at least instrumentally!
> This album in one word: EPIC!
> Cant wait for you guys to hear these songs!!



MUST HEAR


----------



## Augury

bulb said:


> Just finished recording the last song today!
> So the album is done, at least instrumentally!
> This album in one word: EPIC!
> Cant wait for you guys to hear these songs!!


GODGODGODGODGODGODGODGODGODGODGODGOD!!!!!!

AAAaaaa I'm the happiest guy on this world atm, I fucking neet to hear this shit.


*When it will be approx. relased?*


----------



## themike

Several of my friends have heard it and say the instruments sound unbelievable. Brutal yet clear tones from the AxefX II


----------



## space frog

^You cannot expect less from the AxeFx. I am a man beyond happy with a POD HD500, I can't imagine the sound of guitars through an AxeFx II


----------



## Xplozive

bulb said:


> Just finished recording the last song today!
> So the album is done, at least instrumentally!
> This album in one word: EPIC!
> Cant wait for you guys to hear these songs!!


If bulb says the album will be epic then it will be. Samples would be amazing though, I do hope it is better then ID!


----------



## JosephAOI

Dates, Misha, DATES!!!

Singles? Clips? Anything we can hear????

So excited!


----------



## Viteklypse

JosephAOI said:


> Dates, Misha, DATES!!!
> 
> Singles? Clips? Anything we can hear????
> 
> So excited!



i second this notion!!!


----------



## JosephAOI

Viteklypse said:


> i second this notion!!!


 Spacefrog, it's starting again...


----------



## space frog

OK!!!!

HERE IS A PETITION FOR DATES AND SAMPLES!

Copy paste this with your name and 
Last time we got to 25 and it worked, so lets get going

JosephAOI
Spacefrog
Viteklypse


----------



## DVRP

Omg again...lol


----------



## mithologian

Lets get it going, would also like to add a Tab book
JosephAOI
Spacefrog
Viteklypse
Mithologian

  

Speaking of tabs, I recall the guys from born of osiris mentioning one comming out. Still waiting...


----------



## -One-

JosephAOI
Spacefrog
Viteklypse
Mithologian
-One-

    

Need moar VoM


----------



## bulb

sorry guys, cant release anything.

the songs are completely done and edited instrumentally, they are going to track vocals now, and when they get back from their tour they will come here for mixing (which shouldnt take long at all)
After that it will be up to Sumerian to release songs when they are ready to go.

I have to say im extremely happy and proud of this album as is, and i really cant wait for you guys to hear it!


----------



## JosephAOI

bulb said:


> sorry guys, cant release anything.
> 
> the songs are completely done and edited instrumentally, they are going to track vocals now, and when they get back from their tour they will come here for mixing (which shouldnt take long at all)
> After that it will be up to Sumerian to release songs when they are ready to go.
> 
> I have to say im extremely happy and proud of this album as is, and i really cant wait for you guys to hear it!


 Can you give us your detailed opinion on the sound and instrumental work on the album? How is it different/the same from [id] and TCMC?


----------



## space frog

bulb said:


> sorry guys, cant release anything.
> 
> the songs are completely done and edited instrumentally, they are going to track vocals now, and when they get back from their tour they will come here for mixing (which shouldnt take long at all)
> After that it will be up to Sumerian to release songs when they are ready to go.
> 
> I have to say im extremely happy and proud of this album as is, and i really cant wait for you guys to hear it!



lol yeah we were kinda joking anyways... but I'm quite stoked about this album.

















KINDA


----------



## bulb

Veil of Maya as per their contract are not able to share the stage with noun bands!


----------



## DVRP

bulb said:


> Veil of Maya as per their contract are not able to share the stage with noun bands!


----------



## Antenna

hahaha! @ bulb Shut the front door good sir!


----------



## AlucardXIX

bulb said:


> Veil of Maya as per their contract are not able to share the stage with noun bands!



Very smart! Whoever wrote up that contract deserves a medal.


----------



## IAMTHESQUALL

bulb said:


> sorry guys, cant release anything.
> 
> the songs are completely done and edited instrumentally, they are going to track vocals now, and when they get back from their tour they will come here for mixing (which shouldnt take long at all)
> After that it will be up to Sumerian to release songs when they are ready to go.
> 
> I have to say im extremely happy and proud of this album as is, and i really cant wait for you guys to hear it!



Wait... Wait... Wait... are you saying the album won't even be done until after Crush Em All II? Dammit, I knew a 2011 release was too good to be true.


----------



## space frog

Meeh i say late december, straight for Xmax


----------



## IAMTHESQUALL

ummmmm I need a better quality recording of this NOW Goddammit! Thank God i'm going to Crush Em All 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOln6QNXiVo

Edit:

found one!: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_XtqloVfck

from what I can hear, I love the new album already.


----------



## Joeywilson

I feel like a chode for doing this here, but my band is opening the Vancouver show for Crush 'Em All, beyond stoked haha. Anyone who needs tickets should get at me!

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## JPMike

Marc Okubo is the MAN!!!


----------



## brutalwizard

when i was hanging out with matt halpern, new veil was just a click away 

but it unfortunately it wasn't clicked on for obvious reasons haha

as for new periphery being in my ears


----------



## eventhetrees

New song is called "The Third Uprising" and shares the same feel as Uprising, Namaste (sounds like an uprising part 2, similar key/chords/feel). I dig it though.

The crowd at the Toronto show for Crush 'Em All went the most insane for VoM it was fucking unreal!


----------



## space frog

Any live vid of that song?


----------



## NaYoN

space frog said:


> Any live vid of that song?



Like 4 posts above you mean? Seriously.


----------



## PTP

I heard some of it, vocals aren't done yet though, but it sounds pretty sick.


----------



## JosephAOI

PTP said:


> I heard some of it, vocals aren't done yet though, but it sounds pretty sick.


 HOW, WHEN, WHERE?????


----------



## PTP

JosephAOI said:


> HOW, WHEN, WHERE?????



doesn't matter haha, but trust me it definitely sounds like a step up for them, although i've never followed them super closely tbh.


----------



## MaxSwagger

I am so fucking stoked.


----------



## bulb

eventhetrees said:


> New song is called "The Third Uprising" and shares the same feel as Uprising, Namaste (sounds like an uprising part 2, similar key/chords/feel). I dig it though.
> 
> The crowd at the Toronto show for Crush 'Em All went the most insane for VoM it was fucking unreal!



mowgli is part 2


----------



## Sikthness

bulb said:


> mowgli is part 2


 

Mowgli is VoM's masterpiece. I love all their work, but Mowgli is special. I hope there is a lot more that have a similar feel on this album. Dem chords


----------



## bulb

The Third Uprising is in that same vein, hence the name haha


----------



## JosephAOI

bulb said:


> mowgli is part 2





bulb said:


> The Third Uprising is in that same vein, hence the name haha


What about Namaste? I thought Mowgli and Namaste were connected in some way?


----------



## space frog

NaYoN said:


> Like 4 posts above you mean? Seriously.



oh crap it was an old post didn't think that was it

sounds great, really I like that.
Here's another clip I found


----------



## JosephAOI

Can't wait to see them next week!


----------



## space frog

They will be on tour with... In Flames and Trivium next February. An I the only one who thinks this is a VERY weird fit


----------



## sakeido

space frog said:


> They will be on tour with... In Flames and Trivium next February. An I the only one who thinks this is a VERY weird fit


yes, very. I was psyched since they were coming back to town so soon. Last time I saw them I thought I got screwed becauase I went to see VoM as a co-headliner, and instead they were the 3rd band up and Misery Signals was the headliner instead. So VoM played a small set of only six songs plus the instrumental intros for those songs. They still slayed, but I want to see these guys for a full 45 minutes. I thought they'd be coming back to promote the new album, then I saw they were just an opening band.. and for those guys? Fuck. 

I'll go for VoM as always. And also because, more so than any other metal show I have ever been to in my entire life, there are a lot of hot girls at In Flames shows. and I need to bash all the kiddies who think Trivium is awesome.


----------



## broj15

I'm hella stoked to see them with Carnifex and Born of Osiris in indy. I do feel bad for them though. Since they are playing the day before thanksgiving that means they won't get to see their families witch probably sucks


----------



## need4speed

I saw VoM in Pomona last month, and I didn't know about the 7-string bassist - I practically worship Jean Baudin, so this was TITS!

Then I watch Marc play, and I just stood there slack-jawed, because I couldn't believe I was seeing what I was seeing. So damn good, so damn fast.

They're called deathcore? I think that it is a mistake to drop this band into a genre.


----------



## Arterial

need4speed said:


> I saw VoM in Pomona last month, and I didn't know about the 7-string bassist - I practically worship Jean Baudin, so this was TITS!
> 
> Then I watch Marc play, and I just stood there slack-jawed, because I couldn't believe I was seeing what I was seeing. So damn good, so damn fast.
> 
> *They're called deathcore? I think that it is a mistake to drop this band into a genre.*


Yeah I thought that too.

"If this is deathcore, then hell I like deathcore!"


----------



## JosephAOI

Veil Of Maya were fucking INCREDIBLE tonight. I got to the show super early (Like before all the bands lol) so I got to help them and BOO load in and chilled with them till doors opened. PICS-










Danny showing me the sweep arpeggio in 'Mowgli'





















BEST NIGHT OF MY LIFE 



EDIT: Album is set for February


----------



## space frog

February? LEGIT


----------



## MobiusR

Any news on the album? IM DIEING AND ITS 2012 ALREADY


----------



## Augury

Arterial said:


> Yeah I thought that too.
> 
> "If this is deathcore, then hell I like deathcore!"



Well I would classify them as technical/progressive death metal/djent/technical deathcore/smth like that, but i think they're that original that they dont really fit into any of those, so let just call them fucking METAL


----------



## cazmaestro

I would just like to say, I was just jamming that breakdown at the end of Unbreakable on guitar for about hour and my arm and neck really hurt. 

But I sure know how to play that breakdown now.


----------



## eurolove

Augury said:


> Well I would classify them as technical/progressive death metal/djent/technical deathcore/smth like that, but i think they're that original that they dont really fit into any of those, so let just call them fucking METAL



srsly stop with progressive/djent/black/white/trash/thrashdoom/sludge/hardcore/technical/deathcore-core, core. lets just call it music.


----------



## Augury

eurolove said:


> srsly stop with progressive/djent/black/white/trash/thrashdoom/sludge/hardcore/technical/deathcore-core, core. lets just call it music.


Did you read what I wrote?
I wrote: "stop calling it <put 666 subgenres here>, let just call them metal".

And yea, can't wait for the new album.


----------



## brutalwizard

veil of maya in FEB, YES!!!!!

also i would call them progressive glop dankinz-core


----------



## space frog

eurolove said:


> srsly stop with progressive/djent/black/white/trash/thrashdoom/sludge/hardcore/technical/deathcore-core, core. lets just call it music.



Amen


----------



## anomynous

Album's name is Eclipse and release is 2/28


----------



## eventhetrees

anomynous said:


> Album's name is Eclipse and release is 2/28



YES! Stoked! So soon 

New song this week. It's probably the song they played on tour. Can't wait to hear how the Axe FX II sounds and what Misha did!


----------



## Zelos45

Saw VoM with The Contortionist last summer and holy shit, hands down the best show I've ever been to. Both bands are ridiculously tight, and I love them equally. Gave Brandon a high five , and I was pretty much in the front row in the very middle, so I had a great view of everything. Seeing Marc and Danny do the sweep-tap in Mowgli in unison is fucking awesome. Their new album at the end of February should be absolutely killer. Consider me stoked.


----------



## Sikthness

anomynous said:


> Album's name is Eclipse and release is 2/28


 

Damn same day as the TRAM cd. Gonna be an awesome day indeed. They need to find a way to push the Haarp Machine out on Feb 28th too, n just make it the best day of the yaer.


----------



## Domkid118

I got stoned with Veil of maya onces  safest bunch of dudes ever.


----------



## space frog

anomynous said:


> Album's name is Eclipse and release is 2/28



boned

any song released/leaked yet?


----------



## NaYoN

space frog said:


> boned
> 
> any song released/leaked yet?



will be this week.


----------



## MikeH

A little preview of the album artwork. Was on the sideline of I, The Breather's new song's video.


----------



## 1337

Yo I saw VoM live about 2 months ago and Marc played like the first 2 songs with some glossy black guitar. Anyone know what it was? Looked amazing but I was too far.


----------



## MikeH

Oh that's extremely specific. 

I can only assume it was his Washburn WM. Although he's been using Ibanez and his TSmith consistently for the past year or so.


----------



## 1337

AH YES that is it for sure. Yea he used it some for this one show in NM. I'm not really into Washburn but that guitar is so appealing to me.


----------



## BTFStan

yeah the wm526 is sick!! micheal keene plays them also. so stoked on the new album


----------



## bulb

BTFStan said:


> yeah the wm526 is sick!! micheal keene plays them also. so stoked on the new album



We used that guitar on the majority of the tracks, it rules! We used my Carvin Holdsworth and TSmith on two of the tracks.


----------



## anomynous

Y U NO post new song yet?


----------



## 7Mic7

wm526 is my dream guitar since a loog time...


----------



## anomynous

New song STILL isn't here.


Sumerian has to be the trolliest label and have they trolliest bands around


EDIT: Here are pre-order bundles


Also as usual for Sumerian, no vinyl. 


They need to knock it off with the either

a) no vinyl

or 

b) releasing the vinyl many months later (cough Born of Osiris). Same day as everything else Sumerian.
http://www.merchconnectioninc.com/collections/veil-of-maya


----------



## anomynous




----------



## sakeido

don't tell me that is all we are getting today... i wanted a real song
TUESDAY JANUARY 17 for a real full song


----------



## ScottyB724

such a cocktease!


----------



## MikeH

EDIT: Nevermind.

The teaser clip sounds awesome. Even if it's not much technically, the mix sounds great.


----------



## bulb

MikeH said:


> EDIT: Nevermind.
> 
> The teaser clip sounds awesome. Even if it's not much technically, the mix sounds great.



Glad ya dig! But just so you guys know, Sumerian obviously didn't want to give anything away, i think this is Veil of Maya's best effort thus far!


----------



## Lukifer

It sounds bad to the mother truckin bone from what I have heard so far!! Awesome mix and playing as well.


----------



## spattergrind

Holy Shit!


----------



## Goatchrist

Yes! Fuck yes! I've got to punch somebody after listening to this! Yeeees!!!


----------



## MetalBuddah

HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## ROAR

Sounds like Periphery


----------



## Joose

ROAR said:


> Sounds like Periphery



Great production will do that.

Sounds fucking sick.


----------



## ROAR

I'd like to hear more, but so far it doesn't sound like VoM.


----------



## splinter8451

ROAR said:


> I'd like to hear more, but so far it doesn't sound like VoM.



I didn't think so at first either then I listened to it closely. 

It sounds like a more intense and way better produced Unbreakable. 

CHUGGA CHUGGA WEWEWEWEWEWE CHUGGACHUGGA WEWEWEWEW

See?


----------



## space frog

New song Tuesday fellas


----------



## MikeH

You do see the Megathread near the top of the GMD page, correct?


----------



## jordanscotisdead

Too stoked. Feel like this will be there best album.


----------



## space frog

^I hope it tops The Common Man's Collapse. IMO their best so far, though ID was great too. If it does top TCMC, I will need new pants.


----------



## TMM

I liked it until the music started, then again after it stopped. That mess in the middle sounded like it was recored ~15 years ago. Ever heard of Norma Jean? Bless the Martyr era? Except that album was truly savage and fresh when it came out. I was expecting something a lot more interesting, because I've loved the creativity in their other albums. Hopefully the rest of the album is a little more imaginitive.


----------



## brutalwizard

edit, reposted lol

love the teaser


----------



## MikeH

Judging an entire album off of 1:20 is a seriously bold move, no?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I hate trailers like this, it was literally just a bunch of zero's and a few dissonant chords, I was kind of hoping for an actual track not the title track on [ID] with better production...


----------



## bulb

ROAR said:


> Sounds like Periphery



it does? which song?


----------



## Cynic

ROAR said:


> Sounds like Periphery



Actually, this is probably the first mix that doesn't really resemble Periphery's mix.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

What? They're older mixes were way drier than periphery's and were quite unique, more like psycroptic than anyone else


----------



## Cynic

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I hate trailers like this, it was literally just a bunch of zero's and a few dissonant chords, I was kind of hoping for an actual track not the title track on [ID] with better production...



It's a _teaser_.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

You guys get one breakdown and already have opinions on the albums direction? 

Anyway check out what ad was in this thread, might have something to do with a certain one of their songs...


----------



## bulb

Cynic said:


> It's a _teaser_.



I really wonder if some people actually would dismiss this album because of a teaser as breakdown-core or something, and then because we all know how kids on the internet are, would then spout off about how this album sucks because it is all breakdowns, and make everyone who actually listened to it be like "wrf srsly?"

I know it sounds far-fetched, but i can pretty much guarantee it will happen. And that will be hilarious!


----------



## Cynic

bulb said:


> I really wonder if some people actually would dismiss this album because of a teaser as breakdown-core or something, and then because we all know how kids on the internet are, would then spout off about how this album sucks because it is all breakdowns, and make everyone who actually listened to it be like "wrf srsly?"
> 
> I know it sounds far-fetched, but i can pretty much guarantee it will happen. And that will be hilarious!



Wouldn't doubt it.

Also, some have mixed up "teaser" with "sampler," and they can be two really different things. A sampler being sections of one or more songs from the album to specifically show you what you can expect directly from the album, and a teaser being something that actually reveals little to nothing about the album to draw in the listener so that they will be more inclined to make a purchase; attaining satisfaction when they finally have the product in their hands.




PyramidSmasher said:


> You guys get one breakdown and already have opinions on the albums direction?
> 
> Anyway check out what ad was in this thread, might have something to do with a certain one of their songs...



Haha sick.


----------



## The McThief

Absolutely IN LOVE with the mix from what I hear on this teaser! IMO it doesn't sound anything like Periphery, Misha has really improved a lot with his mixing skills, very excited for this album!


----------



## space frog

bulb said:


> it does? which song?










Stealthdjentstic said:


> What? They're older mixes were way drier than periphery's and were quite unique, more like psycroptic than anyone else



I got to agree with this here, so far the mix doesn't feel like VoM's usual work. Prod is great, but not unique IMHO like the last albums.


----------



## NaYoN

space frog said:


> I got to agree with this here, so far the mix doesn't feel like VoM's usual work. Prod is great, but not unique IMHO like the last albums.



I feel like this too. Not necessarily a bad mix, just doesn't feel like VoM. Still hyped, obv.

Also, will be interviewing the band today. What should I ask them?


----------



## JosephAOI

NaYoN said:


> I feel like this too. Not necessarily a bad mix, just doesn't feel like VoM. Still hyped, obv.
> 
> Also, will be interviewing the band today. What should I ask them?


"What was your headspace when writing 'Eclipse'" (As in, what were they thinking, imagery, ect.)

"Was it a goal to make the album sound more (technnical, dynamic, heavy, ect.)?"

"How and what did Misha add to the songs?"

"What songs or how many songs from the album are you expecting to play live once it's released?"

I know for a fact that I'll have about 2,000 more questions after I hear the album.


----------



## Sikthness

Based on that brief teaser, i agree w/ the people who say it doesn't feel like VoM usual work. Doesn't sound bad by any means, but I had to get used to the sound of previous albums and it grew on me.

I will say I think this mix will do wonders for all those cool chords Marc likes to use. Super mega excited to hear a full song too.


----------



## elnyrb10

i am so excited for this album cause this is the firt album imo that the production will match the skill of marc and the rest of the band (no offense to keene i love him to death). all those this thick chords that marc likes (like mowgli) will now sound amazing. and i trust misha as both a producer and a musical influence towards marc. just my 2 cents


----------



## JaeSwift

How does it not sound like their older work? You've heard a very chug-heavy teaser which was very much along the likes of VoM breakdowns, just with a different tone that IMO suits them a lot (I always imagined them sounding better with a tone like this than on iD and the common man's collapse).

The only thing we've heard off the new album are some crappy youtube live recordings of the Third Uprising, which IMO already sounds really great and the tone they used for their guitars which can just be described as ''much better than before''. When their songs start sounding like Racecar or Lady Gaga those complaints will be warranted, until then let's wait to hear some actual writing.


----------



## space frog

^if you read what the last pagr again, you might realise we were having a debate about the production's sound, not the overall music. guitar tones are the same on every song of an album...

btw using racecar and lady gaga in the same sentence for the same purpose is just plain wrong


----------



## sakeido

it definitely sounds like a VoM song. won't judge the production from a 1:20 breakdown clip, but........

i was in a small minority of people who thought the mix on [id] was fucking awesome though. I loved that guitar tone so much


----------



## Augury

sakeido said:


> it definitely sounds like a VoM song. won't judge the production from a 1:20 breakdown clip, but........
> 
> i was in a small minority of people who thought the mix on [id] was fucking awesome though. I loved that guitar tone so much



yup same here. i dont know whats wrong with [id]'s mix. i love the guitar tone too.

@this guy interviewing vom tomorrow
dont forget to put the interview on ss.org :3


----------



## aturaya

Yeaaah this definitely feels like VoM, I have no clue what you guys are talking about. I've listened to TCMC and id so many times it's ridiculous. Even if I heard this out of nowhere not knowing who it was, I'd assume it's Veil of Maya.


----------



## TMM

MikeH said:


> Judging an entire album off of 1:20 is a seriously bold move, no?





bulb said:


> I really wonder if some people actually would dismiss this album because of a teaser as breakdown-core or something...



I hope people aren't mistaking my distaste for the teaser as me writing off the whole album, because I didn't say that. What I did say was:



TMM said:


> ... Hopefully the rest of the album is a little more imaginitive...



I guess what I'm saying is, if it were my album, I'd probably have chosen something a little more interesting to use in advertising my new release. VoM are a great band, with some very creative and proficient musicians, and I felt the teaser seriously undersold what they're capable of.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

NaYoN said:


> I feel like this too. Not necessarily a bad mix, just doesn't feel like VoM. Still hyped, obv.
> 
> Also, will be interviewing the band today. What should I ask them?



Ask Marc how he plays so accurately when he's ripped out of his mind high 

When I saw them here he looked totally baked, like eyes almost completely red, and whatnot, yet he played everything perfectly, like tighter than a 12 year old :\


----------



## aturaya

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Ask Marc how he plays so accurately when he's ripped out of his mind high
> 
> When I saw them here he looked totally baked, like eyes almost completely red, and whatnot, yet he played everything perfectly, like *tighter than a 12 year old* :\



Tighter than a 12 year old, huh.


----------



## brutalwizard

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Ask Marc how he plays so accurately when he's ripped out of his mind high
> 
> When I saw them here he looked totally baked, like eyes almost completely red, and whatnot, yet he played everything perfectly, like tighter than a 12 year old :\




he has been amazing altogether in the mix every time i have seen him, and really good in general, but a TINY bit sloppy not in the context of the whole band.


----------



## MikeH

I'm sure when you play super baked all the time, it comes naturally.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

MikeH said:


> I'm sure when you play super baked all the time, it comes naturally.



Yeah I guess, I noticed that with the last guitarist I used to jam with a lot, he was actually better baked.


----------



## dreamermind

great sound. Marc is my guitar hero and he uses some wierd chord-waka-ftw-passages-thing so Im expecting Id with great production.


----------



## ROAR

bulb said:


> it does? which song?



Insomnia, if Marc got a hold of it



I also should clarify I look forward to this album
and am in no way judging it by a preview.
Just wanted to give my two cents since that's
all the internet seems to be


----------



## ItWillDo

As much as I like Veil of Maya and as much as I like Periphery, I don't find this guitartone suitable for a VoM-album. It sounds like it came straight out of a Periphery-song but I suppose that's to be expected when Bulb is the producer. 

And yes, I really really liked the guitar tone in [id] and TCMC. But maybe it's just this, we'll see if my opinion changes once some real tracks surface.


----------



## eventhetrees

I'll Misha's word until the album actually drops. For now I can definitely tell this is going to be the best sounding Veil of Maya album yet. It's going to sound as huge as it should and Misha is great with making very clear distorted guitar tones so all of marc's chords will truly ring out!

People who are whining: They are releasing a song on Tuesday. Before you write off the album entirely, listen to an actual SONG, not a 30 fucking second PART of a song. 

It's a teaser to build up some hype. VoM is known for their interesting breakdown style, what better way to build up a quick 30 second hype other than a breakdown rather than some 30 seconds of random noodling that wouldn't make any sense when it's out of context from a song.


Also what the hell is a "zero" on a guitar?? I thought it was called an open string...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

eventhetrees said:


> I'll Misha's word until the album actually drops. For now I can definitely tell this is going to be the best sounding Veil of Maya album yet. It's going to sound as huge as it should and Misha is great with making very clear distorted guitar tones so all of marc's chords will truly ring out!
> 
> People who are whining: They are releasing a song on Tuesday. Before you write off the album entirely, listen to an actual SONG, not a 30 fucking second PART of a song.
> 
> It's a teaser to build up some hype. VoM is known for their interesting breakdown style, what better way to build up a quick 30 second hype other than a breakdown rather than some 30 seconds of random noodling that wouldn't make any sense when it's out of context from a song.
> 
> 
> Also what the hell is a "zero" on a guitar?? I thought it was called an open string...



Good lord, nobody said that, they were saying that maybe something a little more reflective of VoM's cool melodies or something would have been neater.


----------



## Cynic

eventhetrees said:


> Also what the hell is a "zero" on a guitar?? I thought it was called an open string...



Zero "0" as in the way open is notated in tabs I'm assuming.


I'd laugh if the riff in the teaser isn't even on a song from the new album.


----------



## eventhetrees

Tuesday.

But regardless if they put ANYTHING in a 30 second teaser like that people would find a way to write it off. 

It was just a way to officially announce the release date.



Cynic said:


> Zero "0" as in the way open is notating in tabs I'm assuming.




I know I was just teasing him cause he said Dissonant Chord after but said Zero before


----------



## aturaya

This thing will probably just be one of those instrumental parts of the album, like the intros on the two albums.


----------



## sakeido

eventhetrees said:


> I'll Misha's word until the album actually drops. For now I can definitely tell this is going to be the best sounding Veil of Maya album yet. It's going to sound as huge as it should and Misha is great with making very clear distorted guitar tones so all of marc's chords will truly ring out!


"huge" is probably one of the last words I would use to describe what I've heard so far. guitars are thin thin thin, almost as bad as the Periphery album. only thing that makes the mix sound big is the really deep kick drum. IMO.


----------



## eventhetrees




----------



## brutalwizard

veil coming here in a few weeks, but i am not going to pay 30$ just to see them


----------



## JosephAOI




----------



## Augury

brutalwizard said:


> veil coming here in a few weeks, but i am not going to pay 30$ just to see them


of course you do lol

/up and some more up
shit this guys are fast


----------



## space frog

eventhetrees said:


> I'll Misha's word until the album actually drops. For now I can definitely tell this is going to be the best sounding Veil of Maya album yet. It's going to sound as huge as it should and Misha is great with making very clear distorted guitar tones so all of marc's chords will truly ring out!
> 
> People who are whining: They are releasing a song on Tuesday. Before you write off the album entirely, listen to an actual SONG, not a 30 fucking second PART of a song.
> 
> It's a teaser to build up some hype. VoM is known for their interesting breakdown style, what better way to build up a quick 30 second hype other than a breakdown rather than some 30 seconds of random noodling that wouldn't make any sense when it's out of context from a song.
> 
> 
> Also what the hell is a "zero" on a guitar?? I thought it was called an open string...



if we shouldnt complain about anything yet, how can you say this will be the best vom out yet? i mean after all its just 30 seconds of noodling


----------



## GalacticDeath

can't wait till tuesday!


----------



## jr1092

Just got back from seeing VoM and In Flames tonight. Opening track was the teaser that was just released, youtube linked below. They played a new song that I never heard yet (I think it was called Parallax or Parallel but I'm not positive, I know it started with P) I liked the sound of that track and am now eager to hear the album. Got to talk to Marc for a little bit after the show, really nice guy.


----------



## eventhetrees

Interesting stage set up with the drummer off to the side. I guess there's a lot of backline gear on stage??


----------



## jr1092

Trivium and In Flames already had their drums set up center stage, there would have been no room for VoM to set their drums in the middle in front of Trivium's. It took a while for them to set up the drums in the corner like that.


----------



## Cynic

jr1092 said:


> Just got back from seeing VoM and In Flames tonight. Opening track was the teaser that was just released, youtube linked below. They played a new song that I never heard yet (I think it was called Parallax or Parallel but I'm not positive, I know it started with P) I liked the sound of that track and am now eager to hear the album. Got to talk to Marc for a little bit after the show, really nice guy.




How is no one moving around to that? Shit.


----------



## jr1092

The crowd was majority Trivium fans. There was very little movement when Veil played.

I was surprised that there was a lot of standing around for In Flames as well


----------



## goherpsNderp

i agree that VoM guitars have always sounded thin, but i think they sound a lot less so in the teaser clip. comparing it to the other instrumentals from the previous two albums that sound similar to this i notice a significant improvement in the mix.

i will say though that i think there was some logic behind the guitar tone being the way that it was. i could hear the notes come through a lot more clearly than other bands and for the most part the guitar tone seemed constant through the entirety of each song. i think there's something kind of charming about a song sounding like it was played through all in one take without hitting pedals and piling on effects in protools.

im so excited, and can't wait to hear the new track. for some reason though 'veil of maya' yields ZERO results in youtube right now... i don't think my work filter would take it THAT far.


----------



## bulb

goherpsNderp said:


> i agree that VoM guitars have always sounded thin, but i think they sound a lot less so in the teaser clip. comparing it to the other instrumentals from the previous two albums that sound similar to this i notice a significant improvement in the mix.
> 
> i will say though that i think there was some logic behind the guitar tone being the way that it was. i could hear the notes come through a lot more clearly than other bands and for the most part the guitar tone seemed constant through the entirety of each song. i think there's something kind of charming about a song sounding like it was played through all in one take without hitting pedals and piling on effects in protools.
> 
> im so excited, and can't wait to hear the new track. for some reason though 'veil of maya' yields ZERO results in youtube right now... i don't think my work filter would take it THAT far.



Yeah we definitely went for much more natural sounding takes this time around, everything is tight, but not super polished, we just took our time getting the right takes with the right character to them, just to do something a little different for them this time around!


----------



## goherpsNderp

bulb said:


> Yeah we definitely went for much more natural sounding takes this time around, everything is tight, but not super polished, we just took our time getting the right takes with the right character to them, just to do something a little different for them this time around!



sweet. that's the kind of production philosophy i like. i think DEP's Ire Works was done that way. except they took it to the extreme and tried to do all their songs in one take, even if it meant several retries. i understand that digital recording provides a TON of tricks and techniques (cheats) as compared to the old days, so it's cool to see people throwing back a little and not fine tuning every little bit and smoothing out every wrinkle. it's too sterile that way.

can you comment on any of the gear the guitars were recorded with?


----------



## brutalwizard

New song on itunes now called vicious circles


----------



## -One-

Just heard the new track, and it's pretty standard Veil of Maya, except for the random clean parts, but Brandon's vocals are giving me the vibe of Ronnie Canizaro for the lows, circa _A Higher Place_. His lows sound a lot different than they used to, but his highs still sound pretty consistent. Overall, I like the track a lot, and the production is killer.


----------



## JosephAOI

I'm not hearing anything like Ronnie. Sounds just like Brandon to me. I really like the song but I have a feeling the rest of the album is gonna blow it out of the water.


----------



## -One-

I dunno, he seems to be a lot in the midrange, like Ronnie was in on a lot of tracks on _A Higher Place_, as opposed to really low like he used to be.
Also, I'm loving the keyboard all over this track.


----------



## ScottyB724

Sounds awesome all around, I dig the vocal change up.


----------



## DANiMALxMD

EDIT: nevermind, sumerian is ON their game tonight.


----------



## Zelos45

brutalwizard said:


> New song on itunes now called vicious circles



It's on youtube (now) so everyone who couldn't listen to it can now. Whoever did this is quick. 

IT'S SICK BTW!  I APPROVE.

EDIT: Video got taken down.
2nd EDIT: A friend of mine uploaded it on youtube unlisted, so hopefully it stays up.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OF2RlQzQY_Ehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OF2RlQzQY_E

I've been listening to this song looped since I bought it about 10 minutes after it came out... I love it - the new synth and clean guitar bits, the good old VoM sound/badassery, Brandon's vocals, obviously Marc, Sam, and Danny's playing... etc. ... I love Veil of Maya.


----------



## crg123

Just got it off itunes! Pretty good, I look forward to seeing how this album turns out. I was kinda hoping for some ultra technical stuff, but I can't judge anything off the single. I really loved [id] and common mans collapse was also a great release. VoM is such a great band!


----------



## ByDesign

It's a single because it's probably a safe song. Looking forward to hearing some of the more tech/weird shit on the rest of the album!


----------



## brutalwizard

this link isnt going anywere


----------



## JosephAOI

ByDesign said:


> It's a single because it's probably a safe song. Looking forward to hearing some of the more tech/weird shit on the rest of the album!


 Exactly. Like how Unbreakable was the single for [id] because it sounded pretty deathcore.

I still wanna know what all this 20/200 shit is though.


----------



## MikeH

I'm liking this a lot.


----------



## sakeido

song sounds pretty good. the mix just makes me angry. really angry.


----------



## bulb

glad you guys are digging the songs and the mix!!
we worked hard on this one, i have to say this song was an interesting choice to put out first because its the one that sounds the most like their older material, and the rest is a lot more of a departure (in a good way imo!)


----------



## musikizlife

well it definitely makes me very eager to hear the rest of the album!
If the single is that good the rest must be outta control.

Did Danny write his own stuff for this album or did Marc mostly do it?
I'm excited being that this is his first with the group


----------



## Levi79

New song is nuts. I've always wanted a Veil album with a good mix and this delivers that and more. Stoked for the full release. It's no surprise, but Misha you did an excellent job with this.


----------



## toiletstand

im loving this mix. band sound awesome!


----------



## Winspear

This is awesome! What was used for guitar and drums?


----------



## Goatchrist

bulb said:


> glad you guys are digging the songs and the mix!!
> we worked hard on this one, i have to say this song was an interesting choice to put out first because its the one that sounds the most like their older material, and the rest is a lot more of a departure (in a good way imo!)



Excited! Can't wait!


----------



## Cynic

EtherealEntity said:


> This is awesome! What was used for guitar and drums?



I'm going to assume that the guitars are AxeFX II and the drums are a mic'ed kit blended with Superior/TMF samples.


----------



## JaeSwift

Love the mix and the song, but it's a little too safe for me. I prefer the more rhythmic songs they usually make but this is far from bad by any means. Been waiting ages on a new VoM song and it does not dissapoint!


----------



## Fiction

Finally gave Veil of Maya a proper listen today. Dead god, they're good. 

I've almost finished learning 'Its not safe to swim today'. That song is amazingly fun.


----------



## gunch

I like the throwback to Common Man's Collapse. The breakdown in the end could have been more interesting though.


----------



## goherpsNderp

really digging the mix and the vocals. everything sounds powerful and meaty without sounding UN-VoM.

at the same time though, the guitar riffs and the song structure itself remind me of Black Dahlia Murder. am i alone here? or am i not versed enough in the various technical differences between sub-sub-genres?


----------



## NaYoN

musikizlife said:


> well it definitely makes me very eager to hear the rest of the album!
> If the single is that good the rest must be outta control.
> 
> Did Danny write his own stuff for this album or did Marc mostly do it?
> I'm excited being that this is his first with the group



Marc, he mentioned this in the interview we did.


The mix sounds kinda thin. Songs is awesome. Both are just as expected.


----------



## sakeido

does it not bother anyone that, in a band that is absolutely 100% guitar driven, the fucking blastbeats drown out the guitars? when did this kind of dickless weak ass guitar tone come into vogue? there is hardly any distortion, the guitars have some mids but zero lows, there is bass but it doesn't blend with the guitars for shit. I had to strain to pick out notes over the snare drum sound and there are still some riffs where I can only wonder "WTF is going on?" 

the vocals sound pretty good. that at least is a nice step over the last album. 

I listened to the youtube version at 360 and 720p, thought it sucked, paid $1.30 for the iTunes version just to make sure, thought it sucked. listened to it on my speakers, monitors, and two sets of headphones and it sucked on every set. 

WHAT THE FUCK

I honestly lost sleep last night after hearing this mix. VoM is hands down my favorite band. When I heard Misha was producing the album, I flipped out in a bad way because Periphery's CD is one of the worst mixes I have heard in my entire life (also, Spencer). I tried to keep the faith, but good god... if this is what people want to hear, I am taking the first shuttle off this planet and never coming back


----------



## gunch

NaYoN said:


> Marc, he mentioned this in the interview we did.
> 
> 
> The mix sounds kinda thin. Songs is awesome. Both are just as expected.



Agreed, there's no "ass" or oomph behind the guitars.


----------



## DLG

I keep being fooled by this band's name into checking them out.


----------



## 7Mic7

I'm kind of sad about the song they release an i hope there will be more thechnical veil of mayish stuff on the rest of the album caus this song dindnt do it at all for me ..


----------



## Eptaceros

sakeido said:


>



I don't know what you're crying about, buddy. You must have shitty electronics all around because every note played on the guitar is clearly audible. I also think your pre-associated hatred for Periphery's album is clouding your mind and altering your judgement. Tweak your EQ's, clean your ears, change your tampon, do something. Or you could just go ahead and listen to TCMC forever.


Back on topic...tone is fine, song is meh. I feel like I've heard all of that before.


----------



## Randy

Eptaceros said:


> I don't know what you're crying about, buddy. You must have shitty electronics all around because every note played on the guitar is clearly audible. I also think your pre-associated hatred for Periphery's album is clouding your mind and altering your judgement. Tweak your EQ's, clean your ears, change your tampon, do something. Or you could just go ahead and listen to TCMC forever.
> 
> 
> Back on topic...tone is fine, song is meh. I feel like I've heard all of that before.



Tone it down or you're getting time off. 

I think sakeido's points are pertinent, albeit overexaggerated. You can hear he guitar but it's definitely fighting to stay alive in the mix. 

As bulb said earlier, this song's the closest to their older stuff that's on the album. Perhaps the mix makes more sense in the context of the other tracks.


----------



## bulb

Eptaceros said:


> I don't know what you're crying about, buddy. You must have shitty electronics all around because every note played on the guitar is clearly audible. I also think your pre-associated hatred for Periphery's album is clouding your mind and altering your judgement. Tweak your EQ's, clean your ears, change your tampon, do something. Or you could just go ahead and listen to TCMC forever.
> 
> 
> Back on topic...tone is fine, song is meh. I feel like I've heard all of that before.



hahah nice one!
and dude, id say if you think this song sounds a bit too familiar then you definitely will enjoy the other songs on the album!


----------



## sakeido

Eptaceros said:


> I don't know what you're crying about, buddy. You must have shitty electronics all around because every note played on the guitar is clearly audible. I also think your pre-associated hatred for Periphery's album is clouding your mind and altering your judgement. Tweak your EQ's, clean your ears, change your tampon, do something. Or you could just go ahead and listen to TCMC forever.
> 
> Back on topic...tone is fine, song is meh. I feel like I've heard all of that before.



lmao sure man. Nice set of Logitech speakers with a 8" sub, Adam A5 monitors, Shure HD 280 headphones and SE215 in-ears. Extremely well reviewed equipment all around. Great room, with a little treatment in it even, and I've listened to the same gear for 2+ years now, I know it inside and out. I use flat EQs on everything. 

I'm not changing my tampon, either. Way I see it, I have a right to be angry. My favorite band + a guy who hasn't done anything worth listening to since 2008 = FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

also, [id] > TCMC. I doubt the mix will ruin the album since VoM kicks just that much ass, but I don't see myself listening to it anywhere near as much as id if it sounds like this. At least there is a new Gojira album coming out in the spring.. I can tough it out til then.


----------



## Randy

sakeido said:


> My favorite band + a guy who hasn't done anything worth listening to since 2008 = FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



Dude, not only is he a member on this board but he's posted in this _same_ thread. You're entitled to your opinion but in context, this is well into "personal attack" territory and you're getting a ban if you don't drop it. 

Last warning in this thread before everyone gets canned.

Now everybody chill out.


----------



## sakeido

yeah sorry. I was wrong anyway, I forgot about Animal's debut in '09 and the BoO demos weren't bad either

edit: drmosh below. Like I said, this is my favorite band. I am angry.


----------



## ByDesign

I know some people are picky when it comes to production, but I don't know how people could possibly think this new stuff sound BAD, especially in comparison to older stuff. Both sound great.


----------



## Sikthness

It sounds good, although my personal preference would be to have the guitars more upfront, but I pretty much feel like this with 94% of what I listen to since I'm all about the riffs. This song didn't do much for me, listened a couple times. Still lookin forward to hearing the whole album, as VoM's previous works have all been growers for me so I was kinda anticipating not loving the new sound right away.


----------



## JosephAOI

I agree that the mix isn't perfect and you do have to listen a little closer to really make out the parts but it's Veil Of Maya, come on. It's still great music either way.

On another note, I think, in a few years, VOM should get their 4th (5th?) album mixed like Within the Ruins' Invade. BEST MIX EVER.


----------



## Eptaceros

bulb said:


> hahah nice one!
> and dude, id say if you think this song sounds a bit too familiar then you definitely will enjoy the other songs on the album!



Well, I'll definitely be checking it out!



Randy and sakeido--sorry if my previous post was a bit harsh, I just think it's silly when people go on such hate-fueled rants based off of one and a half songs.


----------



## ROAR

You guys are funny. Arguing about what mix is better or worse, or what album is. 
It's all opinion, but it still manages to become a huge argument hahaha

My only comment on this new single is that I enjoy it and can't
wait for the new album! Those keyboard parts are sick


----------



## 1337

Lol... Mix is perfect.


----------



## The McThief

Everything about the new song sounds perfect to me! Good old really melodic yet super heavy VoM parts and the mix really fits it imo.


----------



## bulb

Haha you guys are too kind, glad you are digging the mix though, i really can't wait for this album to come out though, so excited for people to hear the new VoM!


----------



## kerska

The mix sounds great Mr. Mansoor.

As for the song...I have to say I was maybe expecting a bit more...It's not bad but I think I may have set my hopes and expectations too high. But I won't form an opinion until the whole album is out. I'm sure this song has it's place in the album somewhere and the final product will probably be pretty bad ass.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

not really diggin the guitar tone(huge fan of ids tone). the vocals are miles ahead of id so I guess that's a plus.


----------



## NaYoN

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> not really diggin the guitar tone(huge fan of ids tone). the vocals are miles ahead of id so I guess that's a plus.



vocals were still done by michael keene, has been like that since TCMC

EDIT: By "done" I mean "produced and recorded by"


----------



## mesaman000

Cynic is SUCH a godly song. ugh


----------



## sakeido

aight I shouldn't have been so extremely critical. I don't like the mix, it gets the job done though... really like the song. Its classic VoM which is no problem. riff at 1:43 is especially awesome, but right now it just sounds thin and atmospheric to me. my preference would be for some something with more body, better note definition. maybe its intentional?

anyway. sick song, album?!?


----------



## space frog

Pre-ordered


----------



## gunch

sakeido said:


> aight I shouldn't have been so extremely critical. I don't like the mix, it gets the job done though... really like the song. Its classic VoM which is no problem. riff at 1:43 is especially awesome, but right now it just sounds thin and atmospheric to me. my preference would be for some something with more body, better note definition. maybe its intentional?
> 
> anyway. sick song, album?!?




Yeah the song is quite awesome. I'm not going to be a baby about the mix anymore so I'm just going to wish everyone involved good luck with the album release.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Vicious Circles is growing on me. Potential best song by them


----------



## Zelos45

I really like Vicious Circles, I think it's a great song, and if anything Misha says is true, the new stuff will be crazy and out there compared to Vicious Circles, which is awesome. Everyone stop complaining about the mix though, it's perfectly fine - everything has its place. Sure the guitar could be a bit punchier in the mix, but at the same time it might seem more so like that because Eclipse's production is a harsh contrast to [id] because the production style on that was honestly incredibly balls-out and raw. 
Super stoked for Eclipse though, I already preordered it with a t shirt and poster! 
Oh and Marc's riffs.


----------



## NaYoN

My interview with Marc and Brandon:

Marc Okubo and Brandon Butler of Veil of Maya: The Heavy Blog Is Heavy Interview - Heavy Blog Is Heavy


----------



## Goatchrist

mesaman000 said:


> Cynic is SUCH a godly song. ugh



It's funny that people always got to mention that Cynic has a song called Veil of Maya. 
I love both bands, both have the name for their song/band from a poem. I really have to find that poem, it must be great!


As for the mix, I agree that it somehow sounds a little bit thin, and the song is very typical VOMish, that's why I'm even more excited for the promised songs with a "different" style. No premature judging here.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

NaYoN said:


> vocals were still done by michael keene, has been like that since TCMC
> 
> EDIT: By "done" I mean "produced and recorded by"



well he's doing something right cause they sound great


----------



## Augury

If someone's searching Vicious Circles in GP5 format:
veil_of_maya_vicious_circles.gp5


----------



## Cyntex

NaYoN said:


> My interview with Marc and Brandon:
> 
> Marc Okubo and Brandon Butler of Veil of Maya: The Heavy Blog Is Heavy Interview - Heavy Blog Is Heavy



Cool interview, much more excited to hear the new album now


----------



## caskettheclown

Always liked Veil of Maya but was never heavily into them


but now that i'm listening to Vicious Circles (For the millionth time) I think this will be the album that gets me heavily into them.

I'm stoked about this album


----------



## GalacticDeath

I like Vicious Circles but I hope the other songs are better. It just sounds a bit generic, doesn't really offer anything new really other than the keyboard which is new for VoM


----------



## spawnofthesith

I like the song, but it sounds very... well I don't know how to put it other than VoM-y. Not that thats a bad thing, I was just hoping for something fresh sounding. But sounds like the rest of the album is going to be exactly what I'm hoping for.

For now though, back to jamming Vicious Circles


----------



## Sikthness

GalacticDeath said:


> I like Vicious Circles but I hope the other songs are better. It just sounds a bit generic, doesn't really offer anything new really other than the keyboard which is new for VoM


 

after listening for a few days now, I pretty much agree w/ this. And in my opinion the keyboards are a negtive. Sure its something newto VoM, but in a generic way. Im not a big keyboard fan to begin w/ though, so I'm sure others may like them. I cant help but feel like if this was on ID, itd stand out as the worst song, easily. I'm lookin forward to hearing The Glass Slide though, which is the 3rd in the Uprising series according to Heavy Blog. Hopefully there will be some more unique stuff happening on the rest of the record.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I just read the last 5 pages of this thread and they were thoroughly entertaining and riddled with whining, ranting, and debacles. Anywho, I think the new material sounds great. The mix is a lot more clear and the guitar tone is too. It isn't as dark sounding as their last two albums, which helps methinks. However, we only have an intro/interlude and one song that apparently isn't representative of the rest of the album. I guess we'll have to wait and judge the mix and sound in the context of the album when it comes out *gasp*


----------



## sakeido

every time i've heard a pre-release mix and hoped the album was better, it wasn't. maybe better mastering, but never heard somebody re-amp all the guitars with only a month to go to release


----------



## space frog

sakeido said:


> every time i've heard a pre-release mix and hoped the album was better, it wasn't. maybe better mastering, but never heard somebody re-amp all the guitars with only a month to go to release



Yeah this. It's not like we are talking about the album itself, the discussions lately have been about the mix, not the overall thing. I still can't wait for it to get to my door


----------



## dNate

If I were to make a prediction on how this album is going to sound, this is going to be another step in VoM really defining their sound.

Common man's collapse was more about technicality with heavy emphasis on making heavy, punchy breakdowns.

Id was more of them experimenting with rhythms and melodies

and judging by Vicious Circles, this album seems like it's going to be a mixture of the stand out aspects of the first two cds.

The arrangements definitely seem simpler but I think after this album they'll really start to come into their own.

I'm stoked for this!


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Sorry, I guess I should have been more clear about what I said. I meant to say that I thought the new material sounded good but that the mixing might make more sense in context of the album as a whole.


----------



## Cyntex

Just preordered bundle #4, really stoked for this. And finally a shirt that's not goddamn awfull imho, even though I like the Turtles shirts they have up


----------



## MikeH

Amazon has samples of every song up. The album is a whopping 28 minutes, which is rather disappointing, but the samples sound good.

Eclipse: Veil Of Maya: Amazon.co.uk: MP3 Downloads


----------



## codync

Just for reference, [id] was 29 minutes and TCMC was only about an average song longer. Everyone's freaking out about the length, but I don't really see the issue. Besides, I'd rather it be shorter and have stronger songs than longer with average ones.


----------



## JosephAOI

Winter Is Coming Soon sounds SO sick.


----------



## eventhetrees

Holy fuck just listened to the samples, this album is gonna fucking slay, can't fucking wait


----------



## Randy

Vicious Circles ended up being my favorite sample


----------



## Sikthness

^crazy how opinions differ. Vicious Circles was by far my least fav sample, but that could be cuz I've heard it 100 times already. The rest of the tracks sound killer though, def gettin excited about this. I don't mind short cds, but 28 min? Come on. Keep the songs short if ya want but throw in 12 or 13 if you expect people to pay money. really I just want more songs. I wouldnt care if every band I love released cds that were 100 min long.


----------



## 1337

Divide Paths<3


----------



## gunch

Sikthness said:


> ^crazy how opinions differ. Vicious Circles was by far my least fav sample, but that could be cuz I've heard it 100 times already. The rest of the tracks sound killer though, def gettin excited about this. I don't mind short cds, but 28 min? Come on. Keep the songs short if ya want but throw in 12 or 13 if you expect people to pay money. really I just want more songs. I wouldnt care if every band I love released cds that were 100 min long.




Well they are sort of working at a faster than average pace.

If they don't have a total assbeater like Resistance I'm going to flip some tables.


----------



## MintBerryCrunch

caskettheclown said:


> Always liked Veil of Maya but was never heavily into them
> 
> 
> but now that i'm listening to Vicious Circles (For the millionth time) I think this will be the album that gets me heavily into them.
> 
> I'm stoked about this album



have you heard the All things Set Aside album?


----------



## Cynic

Getting a Born Of Osiris vibe from these samples for some reason.


----------



## gunch

Cynic said:


> Getting a Born Of Osiris vibe from these samples for some reason.



That too.


----------



## Buch20

Personally, after listening to all the samples I feel disappointed. Although, I don't want to shoot my load just yet (seeing as the full album hasn't been released) I am almost 100% BoO has taken over the place as my favorite band (which used to be VoM). 

*MOD EDIT: You already made a thread for this song, so stopped peddling it in somebody else's thread.*


----------



## Sikthness

silverabyss said:


> Well they are sort of working at a faster than average pace.
> 
> If they don't have a total assbeater like Resistance I'm going to flip some tables.


 

Thats true. I just want lots and lots of new music from bands I love and I want it all the time.


----------



## poopyalligator

I saw them last night, and they killed it. They played a couple of the new songs and they had the place going. Can't wait to hear the full album.


----------



## MartinMTL

I'm really liking the sound they have going on in this album. The tone is great, and it seems more progressive than their previous efforts. My 2 cents...


----------



## Enselmis

Punisher sounds hella dope.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

probably not gonna get this album , it sounds to generic to me and it has way too much of a born of osiris feel to it, dont get me wrong i love BoO but its not something i would want veil of maya to sound like.


----------



## groovemasta

Not to hate but vicious circles sounds like some sort of demented carnival  probably just me though....


----------



## dymo

for the euro guys, whos going?

Vildhjarta, Veil of Maya, Volumes, Structures to tour Europe in May (updated) | got-djent.com


----------



## jr1092

dymo said:


> for the euro guys, whos going?
> 
> Vildhjarta, Veil of Maya, Volumes, Structures to tour Europe in May (updated) | got-djent.com




I'm so jealous this tour is not coming to US. Vildhjarta and Veil of Maya are my two favorite bands right now.


----------



## Goatchrist

I'm so going there!


----------



## JaeSwift

Going to the Rotterdam show without a question.


----------



## Triple7

That songs sound really good, but the album seems kinda short. I was kinda hoping they were gonna expand on the length of their past albums as well. Oh well, it sounds like I'll enjoy it anyway.


----------



## Blind Theory

Went to the In Flames/Trivium/VoM show last night and talked with the drummer from VoM for probably 15 minutes about the music industry and weed. Cool guys and this new album looks like it is going to be sweet.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Blind Theory said:


> Went to the In Flames/Trivium/VoM show last night and talked with the drummer from VoM for probably 15 minutes about the music industry and weed. Cool guys and this new album looks like it is going to be sweet.



Did you go to the Denver show? I was planning on going, but it fuckin sold out  Since when do metal shows sell out?


----------



## Blind Theory

spawnofthesith said:


> Did you go to the Denver show? I was planning on going, but it fuckin sold out  Since when do metal shows sell out?



Sure did. Me and my buddy got our tickets not long ago so I feel lucky it wasn't sold out when we got them.


----------



## Tree

Count me in as a little disappointed.
None of those teasers were particularly booty-shake worthy 

Here's to hoping the samples just show boring parts!


----------



## ROAR

Listening to Eclipse on Spotify.
I guess it's pretty neat


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

I think it sounds super awesome and over the top. I'm lovin it!


----------



## JaeSwift

Tree said:


> Count me in as a little disappointed.
> None of those teasers were particularly booty-shake worthy
> 
> Here's to hoping the samples just show boring parts!



They do, seriously they do. Veil of Maya songs need the context of the entire song and the feel that one album presents to you in order to come across properly, IMO.

Just got it from Spotify, listening on my phone now and loving it.


----------



## Sikthness

JaeSwift said:


> They do, seriously they do. Veil of Maya songs need the context of the entire song and the feel that one album presents to you in order to come across properly, IMO.
> 
> Just got it from Spotify, listening on my phone now and loving it.


 

Yeah this pretty much. Mix is much clearer than in past, as anyone who listened to the samples can gather. Sometimes, and I do mean sometimes, it sounds a lot less ballsy than ID. But usually its pretty damn good. I think I may have been convined already as to the superiority of this mix, and I fully expected to not like it after hearing Vicious Circles. but songs like Punisher are just heavy as all fuck, its great.


----------



## WolleK

Tickets for european tour? - check  (will go to Matrix in Bochum)


----------



## Heyitstahtoneguy

I dig the new album, maybe misha used left over BOO samples for some parts and they wrote over them. The drums sound a lot better, but the bass drum to me sounds a little thin. Like a 16x22 kick or something. Definitely an album im buying! For those who dont know, its streaming over spotify, go to metalinjection.net and scroll down. There are some really sick riffs in every song


----------



## MikeH

I'm on song 3 and I already like it a lot. Serious riffage going on.


----------



## gunch

New Meshuggah and VoM on the same day my body isn't ready


----------



## Yaris

0:32 of Divide Paths


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

Numerical Scheme @ 1:00
-> VOM is now officially a chug chug band 

Album sounds pretty good so far. Way better than id (soundwise).


----------



## Sikthness

My only real complaint is the length. The songs have so much energy they just fly by. The album is over before you know it. Some great songs though for sure, its growin on me quick like ID did. Also, I can't wait to hear some new Periphery. I imagined this mix on a song like Insomnia or All New Materials n serious boners occured. Eclipse sounds like Vom meets Blackwater Park, I love it.


----------



## Metalus

Ive only heard a few songs so far and they sound pretty sick but am I the only one that thinks this is what [id] should have been?

On a sidenote, the tone is absolutely amazing. You can tell Misha had a huge say in it


----------



## DoomJazz

All they have is just... Braw dan, Braw der dan, wer der der der wan der dan der


----------



## anomynous

Eh, I think the album's mediocre. Nothing on it's bad, but nothing stands out either.


----------



## DoomJazz

First person to provide me with details of how they recorded guitars gets a cookie (white macadamia) and a 7 minute 39 second massage of the shoulders.


----------



## brutalwizard

misha said axefx 2, and he works with cubase from what i understand.


also the album just isnt sitting well in my ears, the mix and just the overall direction of the music seems to have lost it's catchiness


----------



## DoomJazz

Do we know what guitars were used?


----------



## sakeido

album is kinda meh on the first couple listens for me. new keyboards and stuff don't add anything to the music and just make em more generic


----------



## brutalwizard

DoomJazz said:


> Do we know what guitars were used?



mostly the washburn as he said before in this thread


----------



## Alpenglow

Listening to the full album, I'm really digging it, sick riffs! The voice clip towards the end of punisher made me


----------



## splinter8451

This album is actually a lot more catchy to me compared to their last 2 

I only LIKED a few tracks from their previous albums and this one I can listen through all the way and not wanna change a track. 

Also, Punisher is badass.


----------



## bulb

Glad you guys are diggin on the album!
I definitely think its the next level for VoM!


----------



## Wookieslayer

This one is growing on me for sure. I just wish it wasn't so short =P


----------



## Somnium

Man, I used to write these guys off as generic sumeriancore but after listening to Eclipse...let's just say I'm presently surprised. Divided Paths brings the groove!


----------



## ItWillDo

brutalwizard said:


> misha said axefx 2, and he works with cubase from what i understand.
> 
> 
> also the album just isnt sitting well in my ears, the mix and just the overall direction of the music seems to have lost it's catchiness



Aye, have to agree. I keep hoping for a new 'The Common Man's Collapse'. 

There isn't really a song that catches my attention other than Punisher (and this is probably mostly because of that voice clip). Some parts/songs feel quite forced in my opinion which makes them less interesting to listen to. Anyway, I hope there are other people that really do get their diggs out of this album though. This band definitely deserves it.


----------



## JaeSwift

I love this new album and I definitely think this has shown that VoM has not hit a plateau yet. The only thing I wish is that there was a bit more ''feeling'' in it. The Common Man's Collapse and [ID] both had very distinct sounds to them but mostly a distinct feeling that the songs brought forward. Common man's collapse had It's torn away and Mark the lines which I consider masterpieces; the emotions those chords and riffs touch upon are nuts. I kinda miss that in Eclipse but that's all.

The Glass Slide was the biggest dissapointment for me, but I kinda saw that coming. I just don't think Mowgli can be topped and The Glass Slide felt too ''forced'' wheras Mowgli flows very naturally.


----------



## EndOfWill

I had never liked this band, but when I saw them last year with Whitechapel and The Acacia Strain they put on a hell of a show, I really enjoyed their set.
So the next day I gave their music another chance. 
But no luck. Something about their music just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## eventhetrees

I love the new album through and through. It's no Common Man's Collapse but it's still fucking great. Some insane riffs on this album, so high energy throughout it feels like 10 minutes instead of 30. 

That voice sample at the end of Punisher was fucking hilarious, how he emulates the riff, I wonder who's idea that was!


----------



## Sikthness

JaeSwift said:


> I love this new album and I definitely think this has shown that VoM has not hit a plateau yet. The only thing I wish is that there was a bit more ''feeling'' in it. The Common Man's Collapse and [ID] both had very distinct sounds to them but mostly a distinct feeling that the songs brought forward. Common man's collapse had It's torn away and Mark the lines which I consider masterpieces; the emotions those chords and riffs touch upon are nuts. I kinda miss that in Eclipse but that's all.
> 
> The Glass Slide was the biggest dissapointment for me, but I kinda saw that coming. I just don't think Mowgli can be topped and The Glass Slide felt too ''forced'' wheras Mowgli flows very naturally.


 
Yeah Mowgli is still the best VoM song. I am in love with all those odd chords at the beginning.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

this album sounds like something BoO would make but the more i listen the more it starts to grow on me. punisher is the best song on the album to me.


----------



## -One-

Scumbag ss.org, flames me when I say _Vicious Circles_ sounds like BoO, then says the entire album sounds like BoO.

But really, I thought it was fucking awesome. But I'm oddly more enthralled with I The Breather's new album &#3232;_&#3232;


----------



## Miijk

dymo said:


> for the euro guys, whos going?
> 
> Vildhjarta, Veil of Maya, Volumes, Structures to tour Europe in May (updated) | got-djent.com


 
Goddamnit these bands never come to sweden(except Vildhjarta since they're from around here but thats not the point)! This is the time when I hate my countrys awfully generic taste in metal music  

I could keep going but this isn't the right thread for that  

Anyways, I must say that I haven't been a real VoM fan until Eclipse! And I must say that I really love the groove in Punisher, sounds awesome


----------



## JonteJH

Miijk said:


> Goddamnit these bands never come to sweden(except Vildhjarta since they're from around here but thats not the point)! This is the time when I hate my countrys awfully generic taste in metal music
> 
> I could keep going but this isn't the right thread for that
> 
> Anyways, I must say that I haven't been a real VoM fan until Eclipse! And I must say that I really love the groove in Punisher, sounds awesome



But hey lets go to denmark


----------



## 0 Xero 0

DoomJazz said:


> All they have is just... Braw dan, Braw der dan, wer der der der wan der dan der



Trolling at it's finest.
periphery sucks: yes or no? - YouTube
Veil of Maya - Punisher - YouTube

For those of you who want the videos in thread, watch around 1:10 in the first vid and 2:04 in the second.


----------



## Winspear

^ Holy fuck


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Misha posted that to VoMs wall and it pretty much made my day. Sorry that guy disabled embedding. I didn't know until afterwards. Oh well, win is still win


----------



## Winspear

0 Xero 0 said:


> Misha posted that to VoMs wall



So, they didn't know? Or he just posted it for other people to see? It's on the actual album right? That's so amazing


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Oh, they knew. That's why they did it I suppose, haha.


----------



## Winspear

Yeah  I remember thinking what a cool riff that would make when I saw the video last year haha!


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Yeah, for sure xD I guess that means VoM is officially a duh-jent band now


----------



## bulb

0 Xero 0 said:


> Oh, they knew. That's why they did it I suppose, haha.



we do what we want haha


----------



## 7Mic7

Mega Owned..


----------



## gunch

Well that will teach that kid to do his research next time.


----------



## Antenna

On a side note Punisher is as of yet my favorite VoM song to date! fuckin Br00tz gosh darnit. 





duh-jent!


----------



## ivancic1al

I saw VoM in Toronto this week, don't remember hearing Punisher. I know I would have lost it if I heard that kid's voice over the PA. That is pure win!


----------



## Cynic

0 Xero 0 said:


> Trolling at it's finest.
> periphery sucks: yes or no? - YouTube
> Veil of Maya - Punisher - YouTube
> 
> For those of you who want the videos in thread, watch around 1:10 in the first vid and 2:04 in the second.




LOL


----------



## Miijk

JonteJH said:


> But hey lets go to denmark



That is an option... let's get wienerbröd and pilsner when we get there!


----------



## Goatchrist

^I don't have the album yet but this excites me in a strange way XD


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Somnium said:


> Man, I used to write these guys off as generic sumeriancore but after listening to Eclipse...let's just say I'm presently surprised. Divided Paths brings the groove!



IMO this album is more generic sumeriancore than [ID] or the common mans collapse, im not saying its a bad album its just very very predictable to me.


----------



## Antenna

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> im not saying its a bad album its just very very predictable to me.



What ever happened to shit just sounding good?  I think it all sounds great no matter where I think it's going. I like whats going on regardless. No offense.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Antenna said:


> What ever happened to shit just sounding good?  I think it all sounds great no matter where I think it's going. I like whats going on regardless. No offense.



none taken, im not saying it doesnt sound good i guess i expected something more from them


----------



## sahaal

this alvu, is fuckikng good. that is all. pirple.


----------



## gunch

This dude nails it, holy shit.


----------



## JosephAOI

Confirmed for Summer Slaughter! Fuck yes!!


----------



## 0 Xero 0

In case anyone missed this...
Browwrrr brrnt burr dee durr browwrrr weedurrnnerrr wennerdennerrr | Facebook


----------



## TheBotquax

I saw them live a couple days ago and thought the sound clip in punisher was some deep philisophical passage...

...Needless to say I'm pleasantly surprised


----------



## Goatchrist

At first I was skeptical about the guitar tone, but that was premature. I listened the album and I'm blown away. It's amazing. Love it!


----------



## spawnofthesith

Holy shit


----------



## caskettheclown

So far its a damn good CD  I'll see how long it lasts in my active listening pile. Probably a long time to be honest haha

Not album of the year but its a damn good album!


----------



## kerska

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> IMO this album is more generic sumeriancore than [ID] or the common mans collapse, im not saying its a bad album its just very very predictable to me.


 

I was kinda thinking this for a minute too, but does anyone else think that maybe they dumbed down the sound a bit to make it transpose to a live show better?

It seems like Mark isn't doing as many guitar parts and they are playing their riffs for longer measures and rocking them out which I'm really liking. It seems they focused more on just making a bunch of bad ass songs as a whole instead of layering 3 or 4 different guitar parts to make the songs sound crazy.


----------



## spawnofthesith

After hearing this album, I'm kinda surprised that they chose Vicious Circles as the single. I feel like in comparison to a lot of other tracks on the cd it's one of the weaker songs.


----------



## Mexi

2 songs in and really digging it


----------



## ScottyB724

Damn, those leads in "Enter My Dreams" and "Numerical Scheme" are fucking _awesome._


----------



## Sikthness

ScottyB724 said:


> Damn, those leads in "Enter My Dreams" and "Numerical Scheme" are fucking _awesome._


 

Yeah they really are. Numerical Scheme has been stuck in my head since I heard it, its one of their coolest songs for sure.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I'm not really digging this at all, too many breakdowns for me, I was hoping for more melodies/chordy bits like the last album, this is just kind of generic. The production is cool though, I'm really digging the bass sound, its huge and you can hear it really well now. I wish the guitars were a tad louder though, they get sort of drowned out during note-y bits.


----------



## Antenna

I can't pick a part of this album that I don't like. Every portion of it mix, vocals, tones... all of it is perfect to my ears. There just isn't enough material out these days with this quality of production in it! Best sound VoM has ever put onto a recording to date IMO!


----------



## TheBotquax

To tell the truth, I really wish that this album had more techy-lead riffs than breakdowns, but it's still incredible. The production on this album is amazing though, so much better than [id] IMO


----------



## Sikthness

TheBotquax said:


> To tell the truth, I really wish that this album had more techy-lead riffs than breakdowns, but it's still incredible. The production on this album is amazing though, so much better than [id] IMO


 

I agree with you on the more techy riffs aspect for sure. There really aren't many riffs on this cd. On first listen the only parts to really stand out were the silly end of Punisher, the lead work in Enter my Dreams, and Numerical Schemes which is just a cool song. I like the production, but still prefer ID's production, and the super ballsy guitar tone. I think its a good cd, but I don't love it. Oh well. Maybe next time. They need some longer songs too I think. Really flesh out some ideas. Some trakcs like the title track have a really epic feel, but VoM songs go by quick anyway, and <3min songs literally fly by and are over before you know it.


----------



## JosephAOI

I love it. I agree with you all about wanting more cool choruses and tech-y parts but for what it is, it's great. After the first listen, my favorite tracks are probably Divide Paths, Winter Is Coming Soon, and Eclipse.

The only complaint I have that really bothers me is that I feel like Eclipse should've been a 7 or 8 minute epic like Behold on The Discovery but it's just the intro to that epic like XIV is to Behold. I want to hear what would've come next if they had kept that theme and developed on it for 6 or 7 or 8 minutes.

WHERE IS YOUR BEHOLD, VOM?!?!?!


----------



## gunch

Just wish Glass Slide stacked up to Mowgli better.


----------



## 7Mic7

Is the drums superior? 

This album is dope , good job Misha.


----------



## Sikthness

silverabyss said:


> Just wish Glass Slide stacked up to Mowgli better.


 
yeah same here. When i heard it was next in the series, I have really high expectations, since Mowgli is my fav VoM song by far.


----------



## sakeido

imo as great as Marc is, Mowgli is an incredibly tough act to follo. Glass Slide is not bad. Album still hasn't really sucked me in like the older stuff did


----------



## spawnofthesith

Anyone get the feeling that Bulb had lot of influence on some of the riffage in Eclipse? Parts of that track remind me a lot of some of Bulb's solo stuff


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Not really no, reminded me more of generic deathcore.


----------



## Augury

AND I STILL DIDNT GET MY COPY OF ECLIPSE ;_;


----------



## GTailly

Augury said:


> AND I STILL DIDNT GET MY COPY OF ECLIPSE ;_;


 
Join the club...
Ordered a pre-order bundle and still have not received it. Fuck Canada. -.-'


----------



## Cyntex

Did you guys receive a message of the merch being shipped? I did a couple days ago, but nothing's here, just like you. Luckily I have some patience. I still listen to TCMDC and ID on a regularly basis and I hope it will be the same for this one!


----------



## DANiMALxMD

yeah, merch connection sucks. i pre ordered last thursday along with a tesseract shirt. $35 total, paid over 15 to ship it. still not here. quality service.


----------



## GTailly

Cyntex said:


> Did you guys receive a message of the merch being shipped? I did a couple days ago, but nothing's here, just like you. Luckily I have some patience. I still listen to TCMDC and ID on a regularly basis and I hope it will be the same for this one!


 
yep. Supposed to have shipped on feb 24th but still nothing. I got no new notifications when I track the order except the last one being from Feb 25th...

I freakin' adore adore TCMC and ID (TCMC being my personnal fave tho)
I just can't wait to listen to VoM's new baby!!!!


----------



## Sikthness

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Not really no, reminded me more of generic deathcore.


 

It actually reminded me of Opeth, Blackwater Park era, but performed by a metalcore band.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I wouldn't be too quick to blame merchconnection. I can't speak for In(Di)visions, but I emailed merchconnection and they said that the USPS put a hold on my package for the TRAM/VoM preorders for whatever bizarre reason. So they said they'd send me some posters of other sumerian bands I like to make up for it. I think it's pretty cool that they're trying to make amends even though it's not their mistake. I would talk to them and see what's up. They have the tracking numbers for the packages so they can figure out where they're at and what's causing the hold up.


----------



## Cyntex

Got my copy today, listening now, I'm over the first half and I am not disappointed. Really impressed with the production too, they sound so much more brutal!


----------



## sakeido

song by song my 2 cents 
1. 20/200 - classic VoM breakdown track. not as interesting as the ones off [id]

2. Divide Paths - sets the tone pretty well: there's going to be a lot of blastbeats on this album. Probably my third favorite song off the album. If they had done more stuff like at 0:54 I'd be going crazy for this.. the mood of that is so perfect. Nice technical breakdown as you expect from this band, but then with the glockenspiel or something playing in the background? Awesome! The part that comes after with Marc's really distinctive eerie lead work is also outstanding. 

3. Punisher - probably my favorite off the album so far. main riff is super deadly but held back by how thin the guitars are. breakdown is cool but see one of the later tracks for one of my complaints. I don't like how they used a voice sample from a vid that refers to Periphery on a VoM album, and this riff isn't as good as the first half of the tune. still good overall though.

4. Winter is Coming Soon - this is the one song on the album I thought was hella generic and not really worthy of VoM. not sure if it is the sequel to Not Safe to Swim Today or what but I don't see myself rocking this one all that often

5. The Glass Slide - pretty good tune. Definitely not as good as Mowgli, but that tune is a once-in-a-decade kinda song. Opening chords are thin sounding and don't have the bite and bounce Mowgli's chords did. Transition to the first breakdown is kinda clunky. The atmospheric bit that comes in around 2:10ish is great but I really don't like that a band that is 100% about Marc Okubo's guitar playing pushing him to the background and giving so much volume to some synth pad chords

6. Enter my Dreams - too much Dream Theater-esque stuff happens in this song for me to like it. I fucking hate those guys, especially Jordan Rudess, and if I can't stand synth leads in cheesy nerd metal there is no way I'll like em when they are butted up against some straight up death metal tremolo picked riffs.

7. Numerical Scheme - more cheesy DT-ish synth stuff but the rest of the song makes up for it. Enter my Dreams was too conventional to really jive with me, this one not so much. The nice triplet breakdown with trem picked guitars adding texture is sick. Sweet outro too.

8. Vicious Circles - really like this one but the mix unfortunately did not improve from the release of the single so it still has some issues. Non-stop deadly riffs that are inexplicably buried in the mix behind the drums. I especially like the mood that comes in when he starts playing chords. 1:44 onwards is deadly but again the guitar tone is too smooth and limp for a band like this. 2:00 onwards is the same thing with an extra guitar part layered on top that is almost totally inaudible, which must have done on purpose which to me is inexplicable. the piano bit is kinda ehhh but the outro breakdown is super sick.

9. Eclipse - sounds like a reject Periphery song at first. This snare drum sound is one small step above St. Anger's mic'd steel chair. Not quite sure why the title track is an instrumental. Hits its stride about 1:25. Outro reminds me of Final Fantasy for some reason.

10. With Passion and Power - probably my second favorite off the album. The drummer plays so many blast beats on this album.. what happened to the cool drumming from the last one, like the grooves from Mowgli and Namaste? Riff at 1:34 is the only time the mix clicks with the music - by far the heaviest guitar tone on the album. 

tl;dr - decent album, but doesn't top [id] or Comman Man's Collapse for me. really hope VoM goes with a different producer on the next one.. my pipe dream is they will go for Logan Mader (Gojira - The Way of All Flesh). hell if they want to do the Axe 'n' Superior thing, they'd be better off with the guy who did Tony Danza Tap Dance Extravaganza's Danza III because that guy absolutely understands what heaviness is.


----------



## gunch

sakeido said:


> song by song my 2 cents
> 1. 20/200 - classic VoM breakdown track. not as interesting as the ones off [id]
> 
> 2. Divide Paths - sets the tone pretty well: there's going to be a lot of blastbeats on this album. Probably my third favorite song off the album. If they had done more stuff like at 0:54 I'd be going crazy for this.. the mood of that is so perfect. Nice technical breakdown as you expect from this band, but then with the glockenspiel or something playing in the background? Awesome! The part that comes after with Marc's really distinctive eerie lead work is also outstanding.
> 
> 3. Punisher - probably my favorite off the album so far. main riff is super deadly but held back by how thin the guitars are. breakdown is cool but see one of the later tracks for one of my complaints. I don't like how they used a voice sample from a vid that refers to Periphery on a VoM album, and this riff isn't as good as the first half of the tune. still good overall though.
> 
> 4. Winter is Coming Soon - this is the one song on the album I thought was hella generic and not really worthy of VoM. not sure if it is the sequel to Not Safe to Swim Today or what but I don't see myself rocking this one all that often
> 
> 5. The Glass Slide - pretty good tune. Definitely not as good as Mowgli, but that tune is a once-in-a-decade kinda song. Opening chords are thin sounding and don't have the bite and bounce Mowgli's chords did. Transition to the first breakdown is kinda clunky. The atmospheric bit that comes in around 2:10ish is great but I really don't like that a band that is 100% about Marc Okubo's guitar playing pushing him to the background and giving so much volume to some synth pad chords
> 
> 6. Enter my Dreams - too much Dream Theater-esque stuff happens in this song for me to like it. I fucking hate those guys, especially Jordan Rudess, and if I can't stand synth leads in cheesy nerd metal there is no way I'll like em when they are butted up against some straight up death metal tremolo picked riffs.
> 
> 7. Numerical Scheme - more cheesy DT-ish synth stuff but the rest of the song makes up for it. Enter my Dreams was too conventional to really jive with me, this one not so much. The nice triplet breakdown with trem picked guitars adding texture is sick. Sweet outro too.
> 
> 8. Vicious Circles - really like this one but the mix unfortunately did not improve from the release of the single so it still has some issues. Non-stop deadly riffs that are inexplicably buried in the mix behind the drums. I especially like the mood that comes in when he starts playing chords. 1:44 onwards is deadly but again the guitar tone is too smooth and limp for a band like this. 2:00 onwards is the same thing with an extra guitar part layered on top that is almost totally inaudible, which must have done on purpose which to me is inexplicable. the piano bit is kinda ehhh but the outro breakdown is super sick.
> 
> 9. Eclipse - sounds like a reject Periphery song at first. This snare drum sound is one small step above St. Anger's mic'd steel chair. Not quite sure why the title track is an instrumental. Hits its stride about 1:25. Outro reminds me of Final Fantasy for some reason.
> 
> 10. With Passion and Power - probably my second favorite off the album. The drummer plays so many blast beats on this album.. what happened to the cool drumming from the last one, like the grooves from Mowgli and Namaste? Riff at 1:34 is the only time the mix clicks with the music - by far the heaviest guitar tone on the album.
> 
> tl;dr - decent album, but doesn't top [id] or Comman Man's Collapse for me. really hope VoM goes with a different producer on the next one.. my pipe dream is they will go for Logan Mader (Gojira - The Way of All Flesh). hell if they want to do the Axe 'n' Superior thing, they'd be better off with the guy who did Tony Danza Tap Dance Extravaganza's Danza III because that guy absolutely understands what heaviness is.




You seem to have huge hate boner for Misha.

The mix to me personally sounded a good skosche better than when vicious circles was first released on youtube.

Also another personal opinion, while I don't think a whole lot about DT either I really liked the synth textures in this. Maybe because I really never listened to DT before and can't draw comparisons. 

But I agree, nothing on this album can even start to touch songs like Resistance and Mowgli.


----------



## matt397

sakeido said:


> song by song my 2 cents
> hell if they want to do the Axe 'n' Superior thing, they'd be better off with the guy who did Tony Danza Tap Dance Extravaganza's Danza III because that guy absolutely understands what heaviness is.



As far as the actual songs themselves, Danza III is a crushing album absolutely brutal heavy, as far as production is concerned its so horribly mixed some of guitar parts to my ears are almost inaudible. So I wholeheartedly disagree in terms of the value of production on this album. 

Overall Im really digging this album so far, seems they took a more focused approach to composition.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

matt397 said:


> As far as the actual songs themselves, Danza III is a crushing album absolutely brutal heavy, as far as production is concerned its so horribly mixed some of guitar parts to my ears are almost inaudible. So I wholeheartedly disagree in terms of the value of production on this album.
> 
> Overall Im really digging this album so far, seems they took a more focused approach to composition.



I kinda like that though, the blob of high gain in Danza production style works well for danza IMO.


----------



## matt397

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I kinda like that though, the blob of high gain in Danza production style works well for danza IMO.



Hey thats cool man, to each there own. I just prefer really clean production and Eclipse is an example of that although the guitars I think could be brought up a few Db...


----------



## bulb

thanks guys!


----------



## Antenna

sakeido said:


> hell if they want to do the Axe 'n' Superior thing, they'd be better off with the guy who did Tony Danza Tap Dance Extravaganza's Danza III because that guy absolutely understands what heaviness is.



just my  but honestly from VoM's natural progression from the sound of TCMC to id, I thought their only way to proceed any further in the direction they were heading would be to have this sound on this album. They've never been a super high gain sounding band like Danza, and I understand that was just an example but contextually I think the production they and misha did on the album was a step in the only direction they could go to follow up their past successes.  Either way it's m0fuck1nTehBr00tz!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

The tone in this latest album is just fucking yes.

There's certain spots where its just SO aggressive and SO tight that I'm all *want. now.*


----------



## Origin

Listened to it about 14 or 15 times in a row so far during waking hours (not at all a boast especially considering the album length ), fuuuuuck me. They did everything right, it's similar and different in all the creamiest ways and has impeccably timed shifts and endings. Just great, really hope I get to see them again someday, last time was when [id] was just almost out.


----------



## JosephAOI

Misha, what parts did you play on the album? I saw someone ask you on formspring about that Enter My Dreams solo but the breakdown in Divide Paths sounds kinda you as well?


----------



## bulb

JosephAOI said:


> Misha, what parts did you play on the album? I saw someone ask you on formspring about that Enter My Dreams solo but the breakdown in Divide Paths sounds kinda you as well?



Honestly i can't remember, we have a rule in my studio: No egos, whoever plays the part best gets to track it. And Veil were very supportive of this rule, because it only yields a better product, so sometimes i would track parts even if i didn't write them because it would sound like what the Veil guys wanted, but everything was constantly moving so its very hard to remember who did what when if that makes sense.


----------



## sakeido

Antenna said:


> just my  but honestly from VoM's natural progression from the sound of TCMC to id, I thought their only way to proceed any further in the direction they were heading would be to have this sound on this album. They've never been a super high gain sounding band like Danza, and I understand that was just an example but contextually I think the production they and misha did on the album was a step in the only direction they could go to follow up their past successes.  Either way it's m0fuck1nTehBr00tz!



i don't agree with this in the slightest. dunno why djent guys feel the need to make their guitars sound like this.. you have the most powerful piece of amp modeling gear on the planet, so why do you intentionally draw people's attention to the fact there is no real amp or cab used? why do you play up the artificial sound of Superior 2? 

this trend has infected the djent genre as a whole. you don't need to use these shitty thin guitars with such a weak digital distortion character... even when Gojira was starting out and wasn't using big producers, they had better tone than this. their guitar tones always let their chords sound thick and beefy. Lamb of God has had better tones going all the way back to Ashes of the Wake, that let their chords sound big and beefy and they still have a lot of punch and note definition.. hell even Eddie van Halen had a better guitar tone on Ain't Talkin Bout Love and they recorded that shit in 1978 

even if djent is trying to go in a nerd metal direction to pick up all the dream theater fans, john petrucci STILL has a heavier guitar tone than this. I just don't get it 



silverabyss said:


> You seem to have huge hate boner for Misha.


sure, he is the trendsetter for djent for better or worse. it really seems to me like he came to a crossroads at some point. one sign was clearly labeled "goodness" but instead of following that road he said "fuck it!" and went the other way, let Casey Sabol go, ditched everything about his mixes that sounded good, decided more notes = better (resulting in garbage like Passenger) and off he went. 

unfortunately most of djent followed, so a genre that was so promising at first has so far amounted to basically nothing except Animals as Leaders. now, bands that weren't even djenty are getting swept up in his wake...


----------



## ScottyB724

Well someone seems to be quite butthurt over something. Just like with music, tone is subjective. Here's a bright idea, don't like the way it sounds? don't listen to it.


----------



## gunch

ScottyB724 said:


> Well someone seems to be quite butthurt over something. Just like with music, tone is subjective. Here's a bright idea, don't like the way it sounds? don't listen to it.




Yeah because dissenting opinions and free thought are totally frowned upon here.


----------



## bulb

Haha at this rate one might think i had intercourse with his mother or something, but i swear to god i havent haha, hell i don't think i have even had the pleasure of meeting him in real life.

Its all good though, its just music and its not really a big deal. He has every right to express how he feels, and due to the nature of the subjective not everyone will share the same opinion about anything either positive or negative.

On my end, all that i care about is that the bands i work with are happy, and Veil expressed their happiness with the process and the outcome of the album, so to me its a success and i can be proud of the album as well!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Cmon Sak, its ok not to like someones music but insulting them over and over is kind of juvinille dont you think?


----------



## bulb

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Cmon Sak, its ok not to like someones music but insulting them over and over is kind of juvinille dont you think?



Honestly it does me no harm, and if it brightens his day a little then im glad i could help, so it is all good by me haha!


----------



## sakeido

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Cmon Sak, its ok not to like someones music but insulting them over and over is kind of juvinille dont you think?



lol its not meant to be personal. he's in a big band now.. you know you've made it when you got haters. i exaggerate everything when I post online..


----------



## eaeolian

bulb said:


> Haha at this rate one might think i had intercourse with his mother or something, but i swear to god i havent haha, hell i don't think i have even had the pleasure of meeting him in real life.



You sure? One never knows what happens on tour...


----------



## bhakan

Unless I'm mistaken, Veil of Maya chose Misha to produce their album, and I'm pretty sure they hired him knowing what his production sounds like. Whether you like it or not (I personally do), VoM wanted their album to sound like this, Misha didn't sneak up on them and sabotage them with axe fx's and superior against their will.


----------



## sakeido

bhakan said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, Veil of Maya chose Misha to produce their album, and I'm pretty sure they hired him knowing what his production sounds like. Whether you like it or not (I personally do), VoM wanted their album to sound like this, Misha didn't sneak up on them and sabotage them with axe fx's and superior against their will.



hence all the shit I wrote mentioning why I don't know so many bands want to go for such a crappy sound
the only band it makes sense for is Meshuggah.. and in any case they do it way better


----------



## Antenna

sakeido said:


> hence all the shit I wrote mentioning why I don't know so many bands want to go for such a crappy sound
> the only band it makes sense for is Meshuggah.. and in any case they do it way better



They obviously like that sound and want to use it. You are entitled to your opinion but realize that just because you have one doesn't mean no one else is entitled to theirs. That beefy tone you speak of other bands having can be considered muddy, over saturated, undefined and just plain shitty. I enjoy it all but to my ears this sound is the most friendly. 

This type of sound is only growing further into the mainstream so either get used to it or just listen to what suites you and leave it well enough alone.

once again all thats my


----------



## sakeido

lol if you want to move "mainstream" you do it with your vocals, not your guitar sound

the two bands-that-may-be-described-as-djenty I still like, Red Seas Fire and the Safety Fire... neither of them compromised with their sound and they are better off for it. Nolly being in Periphery now is the only reason I have any hope for the next album.


----------



## Rook

@ the last 2 pages of this thread.

I really enjoyed the VoM album, and I didn't think I would anywhere near as much. I didn't know that Misha had as much involvement as he did when I heard it, and so having listened to it with no preconceptions I really didn't hear anything that reminded me of bulb in there, just a smoother, wider and cleaner production than VoM's previous offerings.

Has the use of Superior been confirmed then?

Really looking forward to seeing (and hopefully meeting) VoM in May when they play with Vildhjarta, Structures and Volumes here, should be awesome.

I assume they must use backing tracks live...?


----------



## Alpenglow

Fun111 said:


> I assume they must use backing tracks live...?



For most of their stuff I don't think so, when I saw them live Marc just pedal dances like crazy and uses loops and harmonizing pedals. It's kind of ridiculous how much extra stuff he does outside of already playing the guitar parts.



sakeido said:


> Nolly being in Periphery now is the only reason I have any hope for the next album.


Misha can correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think Nolly was ever in Periphery, he just filled in on bass for the tour and helped track the album, much like what Misha did for recording Eclipse.


----------



## gunch

Alpenglow said:


> For most of their stuff I don't think so, when I saw them live Marc just pedal dances like crazy and uses loops and harmonizing pedals. It's kind of ridiculous how much extra stuff he does outside of already playing the guitar parts.
> 
> 
> Misha can correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think Nolly was ever in Periphery, he just filled in on bass for the tour and helped track the album, much like what Misha did for recording Eclipse.



Actually Mark was considering getting a macbook for loops and junk so he didn't have to pedal dance as much.

It's in a new-ish Guitar Messenger interview.

Plus he goes into detail about the concept of the album, which is pretty damned cool.

Also let the record state that I've never taken sides in this whole Misha/production argument, only at the beginning, I don't mind the production of the final product, really.

I'm just a little bit bummed with the songwriting, is all.


----------



## KingTriton

at 0:53 in Enter My Dreams, does anyone know what kind of "scale" or so the leadline goes through? i almost never hear that kind of sound but when i do it reminds me of final fantasy 9 necron fight for some reason hehe, killer album!!!!!


----------



## Augury

Still addicted to the album. Misha, nice production, gratz. I fucking love Michael Keene as a player but I have to admit, that he didn't produce the both previous albums very well. Your mix is way better. Cheers!


----------



## Arterial

I'm enjoying the album so far..but i feel it does sound djenty in tone.

Maybe I haven't listened carefully enough, but is there a lack of err breakdowns? or syncopated parts? Or polyrhythms? I can't find the right word. Stuff that was on [id].
They make listening to [id] really enjoyable.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^ rhythmically challenging stuff? good songs? then yes there is a serious lack on eclipse


----------



## drunkenmaster357

Just got back from driving up to the record store in the mall to pick up Eclipse and they were sold out. I am disappoint.


----------



## broj15

i've only listened to the album a couple of times through, but i must say i'm not super stoked on it like i was TCMC or [id]. Don't get me wrong, in terms of technicality and production, the album was a huge step for them, but alot of the songs just felt lacking. Maybe it's because i had very high hopes for this one but i just feel a little let down. For me there are VoM songs that blow me away and then there are songs that don't, and it feels like this album is just full of songs that don't blow me away


----------



## JosephAOI

broj15 said:


> i've only listened to the album a couple of times through, but i must say i'm not super stoked on it like i was TCMC or [id]. Don't get me wrong, in terms of technicality and production, the album was a huge step for them, but alot of the songs just felt lacking. Maybe it's because i had very high hopes for this one but i just feel a little let down. For me there are VoM songs that blow me away and then there are songs that don't, and it feels like this album is just full of songs that don't blow me away


This was also my first reaction but I've found that this album is unusual for VOM in that this one needs time to sink in than I think TCMC and [id] did. It was only after the 10th or so time that I started to fall in love with Eclipse.

Give it a few more listens


----------



## ByDesign

Definitely took a few listens to process for me, love it now!


----------



## spawnofthesith

Really? I loved this thing from the first listen. Definitely like it a LOT more then [id]


----------



## Goatchrist

Just seams that time has come that people start hating on VoM.. not gonna take part in it because this album is great, wouldn't say better than [id] but still a damn good album, I know people which started to like VoM with this album, so I guess on at least one way or the other they did progress. 

How come nobody posted this yet?!


----------



## Rook

I too loved it straight off. [id]'s not really my thing, or wasn't, though now I'm used to Eclipse I may well be lead in that direction. I have TCMC too but I'm still not fussed about that, Eclipse seems much cleaner andy more riffy to me, I love that.


----------



## theo

Just got back from seeing VoM playing an underage gig at a youth centre, there were only about 150 people there, which seemed crazy to me. ANYHOW.. It was an insane gig. SO tight, such good tone blah blah blah.

also


----------



## brutalwizard

theo said:


> Just got back from seeing VoM playing an underage gig at a youth centre, there were only about 150 people there, which seemed crazy to me.



On there headlining tour with periphery, AAL, and COC. When they played At the venue in idaho, there was like 50 people


----------



## spawnofthesith

brutalwizard said:


> On there headlining tour with periphery, AAL, and COC. When they played At the venue in idaho, there was like 50 people



Damn thats nuts!

When I went to Slaughter Survivors by the time Conducting from the Grave came on there was probably about only 50 people left in the venue. Which is strange because it was a lot more crowded before that


----------



## bioniczero

theo said:


> Just got back from seeing VoM playing an underage gig at a youth centre, there were only about 150 people there, which seemed crazy to me. ANYHOW.. It was an insane gig. SO tight, such good tone blah blah blah.
> 
> also


 
Ha, I was at this as well. The crowd seemed rather small, but there was a lot of energy. The tone was ridiculous. Made me wish I'd driven to the show Wednesday night.


----------



## theo

I didn't even know there were other shows. where was the one on wednesday?


----------



## prh

same deal when i saw them last weekend, pretty small crowd but the tiny room was PACKED, sound was great

beforehand a couple of people started a chant of that youtube rant guy sample in Punisher


----------



## ByDesign

Not going to lie, people complimenting Marc on his tone for this Aussie tour is pretty awesome, especially considering he was using my AxeFX w/ my patches


----------



## theo

share please


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Share please


----------



## spawnofthesith

Send me an Axe FX and then share please


----------



## Rook

Ultra or 2?

Share please


----------



## Tyler

You shouldnt have said that xD

Joining the bandwagon, share please?


----------



## Samer

sakeido said:


> hence all the shit I wrote mentioning why I don't know so many bands want to go for such a crappy sound
> the only band it makes sense for is Meshuggah.. and in any case they do it way better



Well that's your opinion, and from the looks of it VoM didn't go to you to record an album. Honestly I just think your jealous, and your projecting your short comings onto Misha.


----------



## ByDesign

Fun111 said:


> Ultra or 2?
> 
> Share please



Ultra

Awww shucks guys! A magician never gives away his secrets!


----------



## theo

ByDesign said:


> Ultra
> 
> Awww shucks guys! A magician never gives away his secrets!



Don't be like that


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yea >:|


----------



## pawiffuwee

Aw man, this is shitty.
I was scrolling through my news feed, and apparently Delta Air broke Marc's Axe-FX Ultra and now he has nothing to play through on the EU tour unless someone can give him a hand.







I mean, how do you even do that with the handles there?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

that just looks like a bent knob to me but then again i dont know shit about axe-FXs


----------



## metal_sam14

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> that just looks like a bent knob to me but then again i dont know shit about axe-FXs



bent knob = broken PCB on the inside most likely, especially if it was hit that hard


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

well shit, doesnt he have a flight case for it?


----------



## pawiffuwee

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> that just looks like a bent knob to me but then again i dont know shit about axe-FXs



Well it *is* bent, but it receives no signal.
I hope he can either find one to buy in time or borrow Diego of Volumes' Axe-FX, but I dunno how he's gonna get all of his patches on there.


----------



## ByDesign

pawiffuwee said:


> Well it *is* bent, but it receives no signal.
> I hope he can either find one to buy in time or borrow Diego of Volumes' Axe-FX, but I dunno how he's gonna get all of his patches on there.



He only uses 1 patch


----------



## sakeido

i'd be curious to see what tone he uses live, see if he actually digs the hilariously over-gated and dead tone they used on the album.

album sucked, already off my playlist. 

final score from my iTunes.. I'm a bit of a geek with my library, back it up carefully, and then I crunch numbers to see how much I actually listen to an album. the higher the average, the more I apparently like it overall.

Comman Man's Collapse, 165 plays avg. We Bow In Its Aura 215 plays.
[id] 210 plays avg. Namaste & Unbreakable 270 plays. 
Eclipse... 10. Vicious Circles and Punisher have about 20 listens


----------



## Fiction

Alright dude, you don't like the album


----------



## space frog

sakeido said:


> i'd be curious to see what tone he uses live, see if he actually digs the hilariously over-gated and dead tone they used on the album.
> 
> album sucked, already off my playlist.
> 
> final score from my iTunes.. I'm a bit of a geek with my library, back it up carefully, and then I crunch numbers to see how much I actually listen to an album. the higher the average, the more I apparently like it overall.
> 
> Comman Man's Collapse, 165 plays avg. We Bow In Its Aura 215 plays.
> [id] 210 plays avg. Namaste & Unbreakable 270 plays.
> Eclipse... 10. Vicious Circles and Punisher have about 20 listens



 Tell me more about your playlist


----------



## bulb

Fiction said:


> Alright dude, you don't like the album



I feel like you might be jumping to conclusions. Sure the last 10 or so posts he has made in this thread have said that, but maybe he Is constantly repeating himself because we are supposed to read in between the lines. I think it will take at least 3 more similar posts from him before we can take those words at face value. I can't speak for us all but I will be watching for his thoughts with bated breath! Knock on wood he actually loves it and gives Marc and I permission to work together again!


----------



## Guitarman700

bulb said:


> I feel like you might be jumping to conclusions. Sure the last 10 or so posts he has made in this thread have said that, but maybe he Is constantly repeating himself because we are supposed to read in between the lines. I think it will take at least 3 more similar posts from him before we can take those words at face value. I can't speak for us all but I will be watching for his thoughts with bated breath! Knock on wood he actually loves it and gives Marc and I permission to work together again!



V8 just went up my nose.


----------



## bulb

Hahaha


----------



## space frog

bulb said:


> I feel like you might be jumping to conclusions. Sure the last 10 or so posts he has made in this thread have said that, but maybe he Is constantly repeating himself because we are supposed to read in between the lines. I think it will take at least 3 more similar posts from him before we can take those words at face value. I can't speak for us all but I will be watching for his thoughts with bated breath! Knock on wood he actually loves it and gives Marc and I permission to work together again!



I feel ya!! So you mean he is jealous?


----------



## Rook

All of that^^^ Is lol 

I was honestly expecting to see a Willy Wonka meme as I rolled through that, but no.






ByDesign said:


> Ultra
> 
> Awww shucks guys! A magician never gives away his secrets!



I'm on a 2.

I feel I can take high ground now but saying 'We don't need no stinkin patches'.

In all seriousness I'm happier with my guitar sound now than ever, I don't want anyone else's patches


----------



## bioniczero

theo said:


> I didn't even know there were other shows. where was the one on wednesday?



It was in Ballarat I think. I live in the western suburbs, so it would have only taken me 90mins or so to get there, but I'm old and don'l like going out during the week, haha.


----------



## theo

bioniczero said:


> It was in Ballarat I think. I live in the western suburbs, so it would have only taken me 90mins or so to get there, but I'm old and don'l like going out during the week, haha.



I'm out over belgrave way (eastern)... Ballarat woulda been a loooong hike. If I'd known though...hmmmm


----------



## Addison90

--edited--


----------



## Addison90

sakeido said:


> i'd be curious to see what tone he uses live, see if he actually digs the hilariously over-gated and dead tone they used on the album.
> 
> album sucked, already off my playlist.
> 
> final score from my iTunes.. I'm a bit of a geek with my library, back it up carefully, and then I crunch numbers to see how much I actually listen to an album. the higher the average, the more I apparently like it overall.
> 
> Comman Man's Collapse, 165 plays avg. We Bow In Its Aura 215 plays.
> [id] 210 plays avg. Namaste & Unbreakable 270 plays.
> Eclipse... 10. Vicious Circles and Punisher have about 20 listens


----------



## space frog

any tab book planned for eclipse??


----------



## Uvator

When i saw these guys live in may it was insane ... Hands dowm the best gig iv ever seen marc is insane and the bass player was banging out some nuts sweeps in the little sound check thing i was in awe :L but seriously this album just shows how they've matured its more well put together and there continuing to grow and blossom  punisher was by far the hardest iv ever pitted


----------



## Tsmith678

bulb said:


> I feel like you might be jumping to conclusions. Sure the last 10 or so posts he has made in this thread have said that, but maybe he Is constantly repeating himself because we are supposed to read in between the lines. I think it will take at least 3 more similar posts from him before we can take those words at face value. I can't speak for us all but I will be watching for his thoughts with bated breath! Knock on wood he actually loves it and gives Marc and I permission to work together again!



The best possible response that could be given. Whoa Misha!


----------



## allshallperishfan

these guys are amazing live but im VERY curious as to how they tune their 7 string bass? anybody know the exact tuning?


----------



## JosephAOI

G#-B-F#-B-E-G#-C#

From the man himself.


----------



## allshallperishfan

wow that is very interesting, with the low string g# i wonder how he uses that


----------



## JosephAOI

In one of Marc's Guitar Messenger masterclasses, he mentions his whole inverted power chord thing. He plays a certain chord that Danny will accent with a note lower than Marc can hit (On his 7th string) so that it sounds like they're playing lower than they really are.

3:40


----------



## isispelican

well that was...interesting


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## dvon21

isispelican said:


> well that was...interesting




If I have to listen to Icarus Lives! as another intro song I'm gonna 

Edit: Watched the rest, this guy was hilarious!


----------



## heregoesnothing




----------



## zgov

sakeido said:


> i'd be curious to see what tone he uses live, see if he actually digs the hilariously over-gated and dead tone they used on the album.
> 
> album sucked, already off my playlist.
> 
> final score from my iTunes.. I'm a bit of a geek with my library, back it up carefully, and then I crunch numbers to see how much I actually listen to an album. the higher the average, the more I apparently like it overall.
> 
> Comman Man's Collapse, 165 plays avg. We Bow In Its Aura 215 plays.
> [id] 210 plays avg. Namaste & Unbreakable 270 plays.
> Eclipse... 10. Vicious Circles and Punisher have about 20 listens



Ive liked them more with each album, to me they just keep getting better


----------



## Nick6505djent

Anyone know anything about the EP they're recording? The guitarist from volumes is producing them which is kind of a bummer cuz I really liked mishas mix on eclipse but I'm curious to see how it turns out.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

had no idea they were even recording an EP but im glad mishas not going to be mixing it, i really cant stand the way eclipse sounds. hopefully he changes his tone too.


----------



## Joose

^I have to very, _very_ much disagree. Eclipse sounds great.


Oh and, new video for Divide Paths came out today. Woo!


----------



## vilk

Just my two cents, Eclipse was disappointing beyond any amount of expectation. Whenever a band you really love releases a new album, there's always this possibility that it won't be as good as the albums preceding it. I realize that. I take that into consideration. And I was still just incredibly surprised by how sub-par it is. I try to make myself like it and I still don't. Vicious Circles is actually the only song on it. I hope to god the new EP just blows it out of the water. It really freaks me out when people say that it was good... it makes me think: how could they have really appreciated CMC and id if they think Eclipse is quality material? but I guess the same thing could be spun around and put on me by people who are fans of the album. Yes, I realize this post isn't very constructive. I just needed to say it as I've been thinking it since Eclipse came out. And for the record I consider Veil Of Maya to be one of my most very favorite bands. That's why Eclipse hurts me so much.


----------



## gunch

baron samedi said:


> Just my two cents, Eclipse was disappointing beyond any amount of expectation. Whenever a band you really love releases a new album, there's always this possibility that it won't be as good as the albums preceding it. I realize that. I take that into consideration. And I was still just incredibly surprised by how sub-par it is. I try to make myself like it and I still don't. Vicious Circles is actually the only song on it. I hope to god the new EP just blows it out of the water. It really freaks me out when people say that it was good... it makes me think: how could they have really appreciated CMC and id if they think Eclipse is quality material? but I guess the same thing could be spun around and put on me by people who are fans of the album. Yes, I realize this post isn't very constructive. I just needed to say it as I've been thinking it since Eclipse came out. And for the record I consider Veil Of Maya to be one of my most very favorite bands. That's why Eclipse hurts me so much.



Agreed. CMC is solid all the way through, Id a little less so but still memorable but Eclipse only has a few stand out tracks. Glass Slide wasn't a good successor to Mowgli, sorry. Vicious Circles was the only track with that hopeful sense of melody like you'd see on CMC tracks.

I also disagree with everyone rushing to defend Misha's production job. CMC might not have been the most pristine but it was meaty, not thin and dry (which people like but I don't... I dont.)


----------



## sakeido

rumor has it Misha wrote a bunch of the album too, might be why a lot of it didn't sound VoM-y 

they always had strange mixes but the one on Eclipse was godawful. didn't even have a good balance between instruments. I hope VoM kickstarts their next album so they can afford a real producer


----------



## Joose

Well, Eclipse is the only VoM album I enjoy more than a song or two off of.....

Different strokes.


----------



## Chuck

Weird, I find the production on Eclipse to be quite great


----------



## vilk

I actually don't mind the production either. I'm talking about content


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

baron samedi said:


> Just my two cents, Eclipse was disappointing beyond any amount of expectation. Whenever a band you really love releases a new album, there's always this possibility that it won't be as good as the albums preceding it. I realize that. I take that into consideration. And I was still just incredibly surprised by how sub-par it is. I try to make myself like it and I still don't. Vicious Circles is actually the only song on it. I hope to god the new EP just blows it out of the water. It really freaks me out when people say that it was good... it makes me think: how could they have really appreciated CMC and id if they think Eclipse is quality material? but I guess the same thing could be spun around and put on me by people who are fans of the album. Yes, I realize this post isn't very constructive. I just needed to say it as I've been thinking it since Eclipse came out. And for the record I consider Veil Of Maya to be one of my most very favorite bands. That's why Eclipse hurts me so much.



If I could kiss you through the Internet and not have it be weird I'd totally do it, you summed up my entire opinion on eclipse


----------



## Khoi

I love Eclipse, and I think the mix is great minus the drums. The drums didn't do it for me on that album, the kick just sounds so "clicky"


----------



## sakeido

if you actually like the mix on this album , what other mixes do you enjoy? what do you use as a reference when you mix your own stuff?


----------



## JosephAOI

Funny this got bumped. I got something to show you guys later today 

Anyway, I still stand firm to my opinion of [id] > TCMC > Eclipse. [id] was a masterpiece and Eclipse was good the first half, bleh the second. The production makes it very forgettable in my mind too. I liked Keene's production on TCMC and [id] cause it sounded a lot more raw and unique.


----------



## elnyrb10

JosephAOI said:


> Funny this got bumped. I got something to show you guys later today
> 
> Anyway, I still stand firm to my opinion of [id] > TCMC > Eclipse. [id] was a masterpiece and Eclipse was good the first half, bleh the second. The production makes it very forgettable in my mind too. I liked Keene's production on TCMC and [id] cause it sounded a lot more raw and unique.



 times like 15 my good sir


----------



## Joose

sakeido said:


> if you actually like the mix on this album , what other mixes do you enjoy? what do you use as a reference when you mix your own stuff?



I enjoy anything drum heavy with tons of clarity.

I also enjoy the more "raw" style of high production. Sounds like an oxymoron these days, but Soilwork's "The Living Infinite" is a good example of my opinion on that.


----------



## Jonathan20022

sakeido said:


> if you actually like the mix on this album , what other mixes do you enjoy? what do you use as a reference when you mix your own stuff?



I don't think it's a matter of taste in Mixes, it just doesn't sound bad. Of course the production on [id] and TCMC are more raw and powerful, Eclipse is just carrying a modern more processed sound to it. 

I don't think it's weird to enjoy the Mix on Eclipse, I only think it's weird to call it beyond terrible when it's actually good. It's just different from what you expected it to be, but some of my favorite album Mixes have been Coheed's The Afterman - Acension, Between The Buried and Me - The Great Misdirect.

But that's just me, taste in Mixes are just like EQ's on an amp, it's all different from one person to another,


----------



## isispelican

The mix is great but it doesn't quite fit the band like the previous mixes do.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar

I actually enjoy the mix off of eclipse, despite how different, or "modern" it is compared to their previous efforts. With that said, I just couldn't get into the album. I really don't have anything negative to say about it, but after first listen and thinking "this is awesome," I never really played it again. 

I enjoy the combo of Bulb and VoM. I think if they did another album together, you'd see their original intentions evolve and become something epic.


----------



## themike

Whoever directed that video needs a taller green screen


----------



## anomynous




----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

i really hope i like this more than eclipse


----------



## sakeido

well Brandon said they were working hard to stay relevant and not fall off 



so I'm putting it 20/200 that the new song sounds like the Born of Osiris dubstep metal stuff


----------



## Chuck

I hope not. 

Anyway I've been jamming Eclipse in my car the past few days, such awesome jams


----------



## gunch

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> If I could kiss you through the Internet and not have it be weird I'd totally do it, you summed up my entire opinion on eclipse



Mine too.

Wait I forgot I already said my piece on this.
My bad.

Cautiously optimistic for the NEW EP


----------



## TIBrent

anomynous said:


>


That artwork is really...really bad . I realize it is only a digital art piece for the single, but I feel like every piece of the puzzle has to work together when it comes to a really amazing band presentation/effort/release etc. This to me looks like 'hey lets throw the logo on a stock background we have & use a bunch of random clip art & blend modes/filters to make it shine...& that is one dull shine baby 
So I am looking forward to the new song highly but I am hoping the C level effort on the art isn't indicative of the recording/writing quality of the new tune(s)
Just my two-cents


----------



## gunch

TIBrent said:


> That artwork is really...really bad . I realize it is only a digital art piece for the single, but I feel like every piece of the puzzle has to work together when it comes to a really amazing band presentation/effort/release etc. This to me looks like 'hey lets throw the logo on a stock background we have & use a bunch of random clip art & blend modes/filters to make it shine...& that is one dull shine baby
> So I am looking forward to the new song highly but I am hoping the C level effort on the art isn't indicative of the recording/writing quality of the new tune(s)
> Just my two-cents



Sumerian isn't my first choice top notch cover art in all honesty

Forgiving a Future Self anyone?

DEFAULT PHOTOSHOP LEAF BRUSH ARE YOU SERIOUS RIGHT NOW

Wait nevermind Sumerian didn't even release that one


----------



## TIBrent

Don Vito said:


> THESE SORTS OF BANDS NEVER HAVE GOOD ARTWORK
> 
> THE FANS AREN'T THE TYPE OF PEOPLE THAT LIKE VISUAL ART THAT ISN'T PICTURES OF NEBULAS AND WEIRD CGI ALIENS
> 
> I AGREE, BUT THAT LAST SENTENCE DOESN'T MAKE ANY SENSE.


Meaning I hope it sounds better than it looks


----------



## mcsalty

I recall reading somewhere that Marc said he wanted to do an ep of songs that sound more like Punisher... I seriously hope not haha. As popular as it is, I found it to be one of the weakest songs on the album


----------



## HellGamer666

Sumerian needs to understand that not EVERY band that plays below drop D needs artwork that looks like a fetal space knight in a black hole. Only Born of Osiris is allowed that. Love Veil and Marc's playing is out of this world. As for the Punisher-songs EP rumour, I wouldn't be dissatisfied with that at all, personally. Liked the songwriting of id best and also loved TCMC but hey, Eclipse had some pretty groovy shit, too.


----------



## vilk

I think all of Veil of Maya's artwork is just the worst (and the logo as well)... but this really takes the cake. So, who's in charge of what actually get's chosen for artwork? I find it hard to believe that a band that makes such good music could have such poor taste in art...


----------



## matt397

....Were critiquing them for they're album art now...alrighty then....


----------



## sakeido

the first half of Punisher was one of the only good bits off Eclipse, until they used a video critiquing Periphery in a Veil of Maya song and then actually used the guy's shitty riff idea thing to close out the tune 

wonder if they still have misha working on this or if they got a real producer who won't .... with their writing process


----------



## no_dice

I actually liked the part they made out of that kid's little mouth riff.  

The album art doesn't really mean shit to me for any band unless it's really good, because once it's on my ipod, I usually never see it again.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

matt397 said:


> ....Were critiquing them for they're album art now...alrighty then....



Pretty sure every band gets critiqued on they're album art since it's the first thing people see when they pick up the cd or download the mp3. For me if a band I haven't heard before has shit album art it makes me less inclined to listen to them.


----------



## Cynic

sakeido said:


> wonder if they still have misha working on this or if they got a real producer who won't .... with their writing process



i think that they are working with daniel braunstein iirc


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Broken caps lock broke caps lock broken caps lock broken caps lock ^


----------



## anomynous

TYPING IN ALL CAPS REALLY DRIVES THE POINT HOME


----------



## matt397

Don Vito said:


> ALBUM ARTWORK SETS AN ENTIRE ATMOSPHERE FOR WHICH THE ALBUM IS DEPENDENT UPON(UNLESS A MUSIC VIDEO IS SHOT FOR A CERTAIN SONG). I USUALLY LOOK OR THINK ABOUT THE ARTWORK WHEN LISTENING TO THE ALBUM AS IT ENHANCES THE OVERALL EXPERIENCE.
> 
> ONLY 2% OF PEOPLE UNDERSTAND THIS.



I HAVE NO PROBLEM BEING THE 98%
I DONT NEED PRETTY PICTURES TO ENJOY MUSIC.
LOL


----------



## Forkface

idunno, I like the artwork, reminds me of evangelion somehow...

and this...


Don Vito said:


> I USUALLY LOOK OR THINK ABOUT THE ARTWORK WHEN LISTENING TO THE ALBUM AS IT ENHANCES THE OVERALL EXPERIENCE.
> 
> ONLY 2% OF PEOPLE UNDERSTAND THIS.



I can't disagree more even if I tried to. I've had albums with retarded/disgusting/plain awful covers with amazing music inside... I guess I'm happy being the 98% (and I'm so very skeptical about that 2% "fact" )


----------



## no_dice

I'm wondering if it's some esoteric joke we're all missing.


----------



## skisgaar

Don Vito said:


> ALBUM ARTWORK SETS AN ENTIRE ATMOSPHERE FOR WHICH THE ALBUM IS DEPENDENT UPON(UNLESS A MUSIC VIDEO IS SHOT FOR A CERTAIN SONG). I USUALLY LOOK OR THINK ABOUT THE ARTWORK WHEN LISTENING TO THE ALBUM AS IT ENHANCES THE OVERALL EXPERIENCE.
> 
> ONLY 2% OF PEOPLE UNDERSTAND THIS.



WHY ARE WE TYPING LIKE DAVID DRAIMAN NOW? I THINK I NEED TO SIT DOWN, MY HEAD HURTS! VEIL OF MAYA WILL MAKE IT ALL BETTER!


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Bad album art doesn't affect me but good album art definitely enhances the experience for me. Car Bomb - "w^w^^w^w" looks how the music sounds (shiftingish illusion thing) and same goes for DEP - Calculating Infinity


----------



## Jonathan20022

Listening to it as I type this up.


----------



## anomynous

Looks like no EP, just a straight up album.



Also the song sounds like every song on Eclipse, and not in a good way. Looks like VoM is following in BoO's footsteps and dumbing it down. Only part that didn't sound extremely generic was that cool bass solo riff.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

glad i didnt get my hopes up about this song cause i think its pretty damn djeneric


----------



## anomynous

After the Burial Kenobi, you are my only hope.


----------



## jeleopard

anomynous said:


> After the Burial Kenobi, you are my only hope.



Hahahahahahaha


----------



## vilk

I think what's happening is that Marc used SO MANY incredible riffs on the first two albums that he is like almost out of mana or whatever he uses to write them, so these days he can't just pump them out anymore--take for instance this new song that has only ONE actual riff.  Around the 2:50 mark for about 10 seconds. It's pretty cool, too, but the Veil Of Maya that I know and love has at least a bunch of those and they are what make the song. Riffs are what made this band famous. Why did they abandon riffs? Granted, I love a good breakdown, but a good breakdown can't hold it's own for 5 freaking minutes. Or at least, it doesn't in this song. I'm disappointed to death.


----------



## jeleopard

Lack of melody is just... Making me sadface.

It's not bad just... kinda stale.


----------



## Chuck

Why the hell does Brandon sound like Ronnie from BoO? He lost all his power.


----------



## anomynous

Song sounds like BoO...Brandon sounds like Ronnie.


Logical conclusion is Veil of Maya is Born of Osiris.


----------



## Chuck

.....


----------



## -One-

Just like on _Eclipse_, I feel like Marc is getting way too lazy with his writing, and taking way too many notes from BoO. Seriously, could this song have any more 0-0-0-0-0-1p0-0-0-0-1-0 riffs? Seriously Marc, why did you bother buying a 7-string if you're just going to use one string anyway? And damnit, how hard is it to just write a pedal-point riff if you can't think of anything but breakdowns? The rest of the EP better be better than this, because this is the _worst_ song VoM has ever put out.


----------



## TIBrent

Man the production on this just has me so bummed out  Sounds so much like all these fly by night djent bands, too over produced & synthetic, no bueno.


----------



## MetalBuddah

I like this song more than anything on Eclipe. Much better, more cohesive writing. Overall a very good song and I dare say it is better than a lot of their stuff


----------



## Pezshreds

I'm a huge fanboy for these dudes (first 2 albums are easily my favourite releases ever), but Vom are turning in to a djent band haha.
Sure their riffs are heavy as balls in this. I was hoping for actual riffs though, not just a 5 minute syncopation fest


----------



## MetalBuddah

TIBrent said:


> Man the production on this just has me so bummed out  Sounds so much like all these fly by night djent bands, too over produced & synthetic, no bueno.



Eclipse was just as bad....



-One- said:


> Just like on _Eclipse_, I feel like Marc is getting way too lazy with his writing, and taking way too many notes from BoO. Seriously, could this song have any more 0-0-0-0-0-1p0-0-0-0-1-0 riffs? Seriously Marc, why did you bother buying a 7-string if you're just going to use one string anyway? And damnit, how hard is it to just write a pedal-point riff if you can't think of anything but breakdowns? The rest of the EP better be better than this, because this is the _worst_ song VoM has ever put out.



1. He just got the 7 string and unless he got this track done in about a week's time (highly unlikely), this track isn't even on a 7.
2. Veil of Maya has had PLENTY of 000000 throughout their discography
3. Technicality doesn't always make a song good


Holy hell. The amount of hate that this song is attracting is absolutely insane. I have never seen more people butthurt in my life over something that they have absolutely no control over. People seem to forget that Marc loves groove as well as technicality.


----------



## toiletstand

this is a great song i cant wait to hear more.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

The song was lame, but the production ruined it. The compression is over 9000!


----------



## The Beard

Holy hell this is dumb, I'm so disappointed  

Absolutely nothing about this sounds like Veil of Maya and it has me butthurt in the worst way. I know bands have to grow and develop their sound, but shit, this is lazy as all getout. There are what, maybe 2 actual riffs in 5 minutes and 13 seconds of song? I don't want to have to listen to it again to actually count.

It's extremely reminiscent of the new Born of Osiris album, which I terribly disliked, with all the cheesy symphonic keyboard overlays and poopy breakdown after poopy breakdown with small breaks here and there. The video is just plain cheese as well.

At least they haven't included Delt&#916;s in their song names 

I'll give the album a chance, but gosh, I didn't wake up at 6am for this bull 

/cranky


----------



## MikeH

Coming from a Veil Of Maya fan: Meh.


----------



## HellGamer666

Subject Zero's a'ight. Still VoM, but just not with all the great elements that it used to have. Marc might be using his new 7 on the album (EP? Not sure), so that should add an interesting sound to the mix.


----------



## Forkface

that was weak.


----------



## skisgaar

A little too much chugga chugga on Subject Zero, but there are still some nice bits, like the bass inbetween the first guitar section and the chorus, and the main riff is nice and bouncy, but I'm with most people on this, it sounds a little dumbed down.

I really want to hear more evil melody and insane song progressions from VoM again, but I can't control what they do or play, so here's hoping this isn't the best song from the new album. Still love the guys though!


----------



## isispelican

lets hope that the rest of the release is more interesting than this


----------



## gunch

These posts aren't very encouraging

I don't even want to listen to it


----------



## no_dice

I love Veil of Maya, but I was completely underwhelmed by this song. 

I don't think there's a "bandwagon" hate going on here, because I'm pretty sure VoM are not one of the bands it's cool to hate. This just is not up to their usual standards.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

It's not bad, really. I'd love more riffing instead of the chugfest because they've shown us they can kick ass with that aspect. 6/10 overall with me hoping this is the most "mainstream" song as a single. If the rest of the CD is like this then I'll listen to it through once like BoO's new release and then probably never again.


----------



## gunch

Eclipse II confirmed

I'm going to go cry myself to sleep with CMC


----------



## bouVIP

I'm not sure I want to listen to the new song now...


----------



## Pweaks

I think the orchestration/synths what ever you wanna call them sound great. But the riffs sound like they are just recycling Eclipse. I really hope the rest of the album has more original effort.


----------



## Tyler

Its definitely growing on me. I dig it a lot and cant wait to hear more


----------



## MetalBuddah

Tyler said:


> Its definitely growing on me. I dig it a lot and cant wait to hear more



Finally, somebody else with some sense


----------



## no_dice

MetalBuddah said:


> Finally, somebody else with some sense



Good to know that having sense means agreeing with you.


----------



## MetalBuddah

no_dice said:


> Good to know that having sense means agreeing with you.



Or maybe the song really isn't as bad as everybody is making it out to be. At least they didn't break out into a two-step with clean singing or throw in some dubstep. The song still sounds like Veil of Maya.......a lot like Veil of Maya. Really don't see what the problem with the song is.


----------



## sakeido

Yikes this is very new Born of Osiris. Just like I thought it'd be. 

A little more video game influence on the synths I guess. Mix sounds unfinished.. Vocals sound dry, too up front, guitars are a little buried, and they are using a mid-biased, no lows lead bass tone on a song that is mostly breakdowns so that robs it of heaviness. Still sounds better than Eclipse though.


----------



## Sdrizis89

well, that was boring


----------



## tmfrank

Wow, this is sad  Nothing like anything else, in a really bad way.


----------



## no_dice

MetalBuddah said:


> Or maybe the song really isn't as bad as everybody is making it out to be. At least they didn't break out into a two-step with clean singing or throw in some dubstep. The song still sounds like Veil of Maya.......a lot like Veil of Maya. Really don't see what the problem with the song is.



It's subjective. Nobody is wrong or right in saying they like it or they don't. You just seem to be very angry that a lot of people don't like it.


----------



## brutalwizard

I thought this song was neat....


----------



## bouVIP

If I was shown this song without knowing who it was by, I would guess BOO. Just saying...


----------



## RagtimeDandy

The production is basically my ideal production sound, absolutely stellar. That being said I liked the more streamlined nature of the song, less extreme syncopation and more groovy. I was a big fan of Eclipse, but if this is any indicator of what's to come, I'm pretty stoked!

Also I find the BoO comparison pretty inaccurate, I find BoO pretty boring and this is anything but. I suppose that's the beauty in music is that everyone hears it differently  I certainly won't be bitching if this is a new direction


----------



## Jonathan20022

I find this song alone more interesting that BoO's Tomorrow We Die Alive collectively *shrug*

It's by no means AMAZING, nor is it TERRIBLE. It's pretty much in between for me. I'm not going to just throw all hope out the window, since CMC is still my favorite of the bunch. I'm not gonna make a decision until it's out.


----------



## Triple7

The very beginning reminds me of "Parasitic Twins" by DEP.


----------



## RickSchneider

I reckon if 2:17 - 3:33 was not in a breakdown sandwich people probably wouldn't be so mad. I kind of like the song, it's not mindblowing but I really like the middle section and the rest has nice production so it's good to listen to (though i do agree that guitars sound a bit distant and vocals are really in your face).

Give it time, hear the rest of the material - I don't get why everyone thought they were going to backpedal and go back to ID. I've seen so many comments and posts around being like "Why doesn't this sound like ID", "Where are the riffs from ID"? If people didn't like Eclipse then why don't they just ease off this band and stop complaining about what they release?


----------



## Eptaceros

I'm not even going to say what I think of the music cause some people seem to be getting offended. But holy balls, that production is atrocious. Almost as sterile and punched-in sounding as Rings of Saturn. Why do people think this sounds good? Honestly. The guitars sound JUST like the programmed guitars in Anup Sastry's album.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

RickSchneider said:


> Give it time, hear the rest of the material - I don't get why everyone thought they were going to backpedal and go back to ID. I've seen so many comments and posts around being like "Why doesn't this sound like ID", "Where are the riffs from ID"? If people didn't like Eclipse then why don't they just ease off this band and stop complaining about what they release?



because its irritating when a band with a huge amount of skill and talent goes from 2 awesome releases (TCMC and [id]) to a shit stain djent knockoff album like Eclipse and a song like this.

i was a HUGE fan of VoM right up until Eclipse came out, that album to me is very underwhelming and frankly a disappointment and it seems like the new album will be just like Eclipse. ill still check it out once its released though.


----------



## Moonfridge

Born Of Maya? Veil Of Osiris? I'm glad I'm not the only person who thinks this is a HUGE step backwards for them. Considering Marc is one of my favourite guitar players, this is really disappointing


----------



## DarkWolfXV

You couldn't expect anything better after what've they done with Eclipse... I dont like their previous works that much even, but the thing they are doing now is pure boring shitty djent. They went into a cool melodeath kinda riff mid song and would love if they built upon it, but no, they didn't. And dat weak tone. Lucas Mann called, he wants it back. Djeneric to da max.


----------



## Zalbu

I like it, it's pretty groovy. The mix is pretty weird though, but honestly, I doubt that the entire album is going to be BoO-ish 00000-riffs.


----------



## thrsher

sounds good to me.


----------



## Chuck

Upon second listen I like the new song more. Pretty lackluster compared to their best songs though. Also, judging from the riff that starts at 3:00 in I'd say this is a 7 string song. That definitely sounds lower than B, probably A as my best guess

Oh and what guitars is Marc currently playing? Ibanez or Jackson? I couldn't find him on either artist roster.


----------



## thegut

I hope some decent parts in there, however for 50% of the song it sounded like sitting next to someone using a typewriter.


----------



## Zalbu

Chuck said:


> Upon second listen I like the new song more. Pretty lackluster compared to their best songs though. Also, judging from the riff that starts at 3:00 in I'd say this is a 7 string song. That definitely sounds lower than B, probably A as my best guess
> 
> Oh and what guitars is Marc currently playing? Ibanez or Jackson? I couldn't find him on either artist roster.


He posted this on Instagram but I doubt he tracked the song in a week. He's tuned to drop B in this video, so I'm pretty sure that the song is in drop B too. I can at least play along to the riff just fine in drop B.


----------



## Rylynn

Sounds like Eclipse V2.0 to me


----------



## isispelican

Maybe he used one of Diego's sevens in the studio and got one from jackson to play the stuff live


----------



## Dalcan

Sounds pretty good, I want to hear more.


----------



## Eptaceros

^ 2013 has been a huge year for metal. dig deeper before succumbing to a defeatist stance.


----------



## MerlinTKD

I dig it fine 

It sounds just like VoM to me... mostly percussive, staccato riffs with only an implied melodic structure, very dry and mid-focused guitar tone, and through-composed songs that move from one riff sequence to another without retreading. None of that is intended as a negative! It's just a consistency of style they seem to have.

In interviews I've read, Marc has been at least publicly positive and likes the sound he has on the albums, so one can assume that tone is on purpose. He likes it. It's not the tone I'd choose, but it's not my band  Seems to work for him.

I kinda dig the song, I'm looking forward to see what else they come up with!


----------



## liamh

The fact that the track is so predictable saddens me.
Also, this style of over-compressed production in metal music needs to die in a fire.


----------



## gunch

Anthony said:


> Can you name some releases to check out?



Not him but Wormed, Intronaut, Protest the Hero, The Ocean, Mouth of the Architect, Russian Circles, The Safety Fire, Deafheaven, Suffo, Gorguts, Ulcerate, DEP and Defeated Sanity and that's just the genres I pay attention to


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Anthony said:


> Can you name some releases to check out?



definitely check out Everblack by The Black Dahlia Murder if you haven't already, its album of the year for me so far


----------



## Eptaceros

what silverabyss said! There's hours upon hours of groundbreaking music in his list. Don't give up on metal just yet.



liamh said:


> The fact that the track is so predictable saddens me.
> Also, this style of over-compressed production in metal music needs to die in a fire.



+1 for the Super Hans avatar!


----------



## JosephAOI

It's not bad, it's just not the same as old VOM. I just miss songs like Mowgli, Conquer, We Bow In It's Aura and Codex. I also really miss the 'worse' production on TCMC and [id]. 

EDIT: And remember, this is coming from the dude with the Veil symbol tattooed on his leg.


----------



## Aceshighhhh

Did Will Putney produce this album? Sounds a lot like his mixes


----------



## Addison90

JosephAOI said:


> It's not bad, it's just not the same as old VOM. I just miss songs like *Mowgli, Conquer, We Bow In Its Aura and Codex*.



To me, those are the best songs (plus Sever The Voices)  Those songs really define VoM.


----------



## Chuck

No It's Not Safe to Swim today?


----------



## GalacticDeath

Anthony said:


> Thanks dudes



lold at CJ avi. 

ur 1 cheeky kunt m8 i swear im going to wreck u 1v1 i swear on me mums life.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Holy compression is right. I was expecting a serious increase in volume when the song "exploded" out of the intro...yet it's exactly the same volume. What the hell


----------



## TIBrent

that dude from Volumes, is NOT a good mixer that is for sure


----------



## isispelican

AMAZING quality footage, would love to see this with other bands also like periphery and aal!
Veil of Maya - Audiotree Live on Vimeo


----------



## TheHereticSlade

isispelican said:


> AMAZING quality footage, would love to see this with other bands also like periphery and aal!
> Veil of Maya - Audiotree Live on Vimeo



Wow...amazing quality !
Guitar tone is better than last album, alot more bite to it.


----------



## gunch

Brandon's highs sound... not there anymore.


----------



## Paul McAleer

That was pretty cool, more bands should do these!


----------



## brutalwizard

"VEIL OF MAYA has parted ways with vocalist Brandon Butler.
Currently we are hard at work on our new studio album and while the music is almost finished, the hunt for a new vocalist is now on.
We are very excited with how well this album is turning out and cannot wait to release it soon on Sumerian Records. We know that both our long-time AND new fans will be calling THIS their favorite Veil of Maya album of all time.
We want to wish Brandon good luck with anything and everything that he does in the future and thank him for being a part of the band."


----------



## anomynous

Meh


----------



## gunch

brutalwizard said:


> "VEIL OF MAYA has parted ways with vocalist Brandon Butler.
> Currently we are hard at work on our new studio album and while the music is almost finished, the hunt for a new vocalist is now on.
> We are very excited with how well this album is turning out and cannot wait to release it soon on Sumerian Records. We know that both our long-time AND new fans will be calling THIS their favorite Veil of Maya album of all time.
> We want to wish Brandon good luck with anything and everything that he does in the future and thank him for being a part of the band."




Damn. Hope they snatch up someone good.


----------



## KristapsCoCoo

brutalwizard said:


> "VEIL OF MAYA has parted ways with vocalist Brandon Butler.
> Currently we are hard at work on our new studio album and while the music is almost finished, the hunt for a new vocalist is now on.
> We are very excited with how well this album is turning out and cannot wait to release it soon on Sumerian Records. We know that both our long-time AND new fans will be calling THIS their favorite Veil of Maya album of all time.
> We want to wish Brandon good luck with anything and everything that he does in the future and thank him for being a part of the band."



Hope they'll use this advantage to find someone better, I've never been fan of his vocals... Still bummer that shit like this happens.


----------



## MerlinTKD

brutalwizard said:


> "VEIL OF MAYA has parted ways with vocalist Brandon Butler.
> Currently we are hard at work on our new studio album and while the music is almost finished, the hunt for a new vocalist is now on.
> We are very excited with how well this album is turning out and cannot wait to release it soon on Sumerian Records. We know that both our long-time AND new fans will be calling THIS their favorite Veil of Maya album of all time.
> We want to wish Brandon good luck with anything and everything that he does in the future and thank him for being a part of the band."



Hmm. 

Makes me wonder... well, lots of things. They'd stuck with screams/growls when other similar bands were incorporating clean vocals, so they could be looking for a change, but Brandon is pretty versatile when it comes to heavy vocals, it might be hard to find someone that can hit that range.

Unless Eddie Hermida is looking to switch up again!


----------



## leonardo7

I bet their record label isn't happy right now. Labels hate this kind of stuff.


----------



## anomynous

They're on the same label as The HAARP Machine. I don't think Sumerian cares.


----------



## TIBrent

I think Sumerian cares plenty, they have dropped a lot of money on this band & this sort of thing can change people's minds real quick about a band


----------



## Pweaks

Bummer, I really enjoyed Brandon's lyrics, especially on [id].

"Marc, Sam, and Danny are currently working extremely hard on some amazing stuff that I know you guys will enjoy. They have a strong vision for how this album should sound and personally and creatively I had a different view from theirs which caused a wedge between us in this last year."

That quote is from his personal Facebook page.


----------



## anomynous

in b4 they're adding clean vox


----------



## Jlang

anomynous said:


> in b4 they're adding clean vox



guranteed.


----------



## gunch

ib4 the end up worse than BoO

Also shouldn't label friction be minimal since they're buddies with the founder (the dude from Reflux) anyways?


----------



## isomorphic

TIBrent said:


> I think Sumerian cares plenty, they have dropped a lot of money on this band



It takes money to make money. Sumerian only cares because they will be making less profit from VoM now. Big ....ing deal, any label understands that bands come and go.

EDIT: With the inclusion of clean vocals, I could stand corrected...Clean vocals = More $$$$. You appeal to a wider audience. 

TL;DR - VoM will continue to put cash in Ash's bank account


----------



## -One-

...., if VoM adds clean vocals, I'm done.


----------



## MoshJosh

I remember when I first heard Veil of Maya, and though "damn this needs some clean vox" but now I'm like "please, no clean vox!" Haha

Idk, could be cool as long as it's the right vocalist.


----------



## jjfiegel

Does it really matter what they do? Eclipse was such a let down. They need something to freshen up their sound as they've exhausted it.


----------



## gunch

jjfiegel said:


> Does it really matter what they do? Eclipse was such a let down. They need something to freshen up their sound as they've exhausted it.



Nah dude if they just made CMC 2 I'd be happier than a pig in poop


----------



## RickSchneider

Wasn't really happy to hear about them losing their vocalist - though I didn't always love him on record (though to be honest I don't love the production on any of their albums, they all had some issues), he was one of the few metal vocalists who could really pull off his parts live. In the day where more vocalists speak their lyrics than scream, he was still delivering great performances. Glad I got to see him two of the three times they came to Australia - and on their last visit my band was a part of the show!

Really eager to hear their new material though - it feels long overdue after Subject Zero dropped so long ago now


----------



## JoeyW

I don't really know how to feel about this, TCMC is one of my favourite metal albums but I can't seem to get into any of their music after the fact. I don't think they'll revert back to the good old days but at this point a change in the vocals stylistically might be what they need to breath some new life into what was one of the more creative bands of the genre.

I used to drive this shitty Hyundai Accent and TCMC was always in the cd player so I listened to it soooo much, I always remember driving home at night and for some reason soaring vocal melodies always popped into my head over certain parts and ever since then I've always thought this band would be amazing with more diverse vocals. Odd since it's usually the opposite for me when it comes to metal bands.


----------



## Big_taco

New singer is going to be a female.


----------



## RickSchneider

Maya?


----------



## Paul McAleer

He's not too different from other vocalists out there..

..But he's definitely one of my favorites and a chill frontman too. 

So i'm pretty bummed about this, TCMC And [id] were solid albums for me.

pls no clean vox pls


----------



## thrsher

Jlang said:


> guranteed.



id be so pissed, i really enjoy the whole style but i just cant stand the clean vocals hence i never get to enjoy any bands


----------



## MerlinTKD

Big_taco said:


> New singer is going to be a female.





RickSchneider said:


> Maya?



Will she wear a veil?


----------



## So Derpy

Big_taco said:


> New singer is going to be a female.



Honestly when I think about it, I feel like Veil of Maya could do some really interesting stuff with a female singer. They could probably make it work really well with their style. And I just mean like having a few parts in the album with a clean vocal part, not leading the melody with every song. Not even for a single entire song, just as a part.

Edit: When I say this, I wouldn't want her to do the harsh vocals, they need a guy like Brandon, someone who had a lot of power in the lows

And am I the only one who doesn't like that cover by Chaney Crabb? Likes she's pretty good, but not does not fit with veil's sound at all, imo


----------



## JosephAOI

Yeah, this chick fvckin' killed it


----------



## crg123

Sigh. I've been wondering when their new material was going to be released and just saw this thread on the homepage and got all excited. So sadd. Soo sadd.. Hopefully they find a versatile new vocalist.

Edit: ^ That chick is insane! If they get someone like that I wouldn't even mind. She nailed it.


----------



## molsoncanadian

I had the pleasure of sharing a discussion with Brandon after one of their shows, what a stand up guy. I think this speculation regarding musical direction might have some merit. He spoke to the fact that they were trying to remain relevant (which I could only assume would somewhat paralell a similar direction Born of Osiris went unfortunately) 

He also spoke of their contract with Sumerian, and without disclosing too much, it is a *FACT* that Sumerian is heavily invested with VOM in particular, more so than most may think. Straight from the horses mouth.

With their latest offering eclipse, I cant help but feel mildly concerned that they might be going further down the rabbit hole


----------



## Entropy Prevails

Wish Brandon the best and hope they parted amicably.
From the musical standpoint the band got more interesting IMO. His vocals are what turned me off Id, and I always considered them the weakest link in the songs. Lets see how the new record turns out. And lets not condemn the album or speculate about clean vocals before we even heard a second from it.


----------



## sakeido

^^ I was there for that convo too. He said he wanted to stay relevant, didn't want to end up like Unearth where they were huge then did the same thing for one too many albums and completely fell off 

cleans could work for Veil of Maya. I always liked Brandon and absolutely loved the band's sound up to Eclipse but who knows. they can probably find a good new sound.


----------



## Uncreative123

JosephAOI said:


> Yeah, this chick fvckin' killed it







It's not happening. And the fact that Metal Injection had to make a point to disclose who she's dating shows how sad their state of "journalism" really is.


----------



## gunch

So Derpy said:


> Honestly when I think about it, I feel like Veil of Maya could do some really interesting stuff with a female singer. They could probably make it work really well with their style. And I just mean like having a few parts in the album with a clean vocal part, not leading the melody with every song. Not even for a single entire song, just as a part.



Female harsh vox like in Oathbreaker would be fvcken sick


----------



## vilk

There's this youtube video of some european people doing an acoustic cover of Resistance with a female vocalist and I think it sounds pretty dope. Not like real of VoM, but not bad. Makes me think that it's at least possible to do something cool with a chick singing.


----------



## -One-

vilk said:


> There's this youtube video of some european people doing an acoustic cover of Resistance with a female vocalist and I think it sounds pretty dope. Not like real of VoM, but not bad. Makes me think that it's at least possible to do something cool with a chick singing.




This one? Because I think that actually sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## Big_taco

Uncreative123 said:


> It's not happening. And the fact that Metal Injection had to make a point to disclose who she's dating shows how sad their state of "journalism" really is.



Dude also shared it on his Facebook page with the line of "check out my girlfriend's audition." Think that was before the metal injection post. My previous post about the new singer being female had nothing to do with this. More a joke after Marc's comments about the new album being their most feminine.


----------



## ayaotd

I really liked their vocalist. Great live. I don't think cleans are VoM like to me. Bands always go through evolutions and changes, but I think an abundance of cleans will just not keep me. Eclipse had a few good songs, TCM and [id] were real great albums for me. Change, it sucks some times. Hoping for the best though!


----------



## theo

I'd be really keen to hear VoM with cleans in there too.
Could add some great dynamics to the music.


----------



## KJGaruda

I don't hate clean vocals at all, if they're well done (I.e, Opeth, Anciients, etc.) well placed and not whiny/nasally, but a lot of non-progressive bands in a similar vein of VoM have a nasty habit of doing _exactly _ that and it damns what would probably be a pretty good musical effort on it's own.

I'm open to anything though. If there are cleans, it's at least worth a shot to listen to draw an informed opinion, and at the end of the day, an opinion is all it is.


----------



## anomynous

Instagram

There's this, doesn't show anything at all, but apparently this is him:

https://www.facebook.com/lukas.magyar


----------



## concertjunkie

I was at the show tonight, whether this guy is a temporary fill in or permanent member, he pulled it off. Kudos to Lukas, VoM did awesome


----------



## anomynous

Looks like VoM deleted all posts as to who the vocalist is on their fb page.



K then.


----------



## concertjunkie

anomynous said:


> Instagram
> 
> There's this, doesn't show anything at all, but apparently this is him:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/lukas.magyar




that was definitely him on stage in Denver

how the hell was that revealed so quick?


----------



## anomynous

The new vocalist's mom was posting on their status asking if anyone had videos and revealed who it is. Now those posts aren't there.


----------



## So Derpy

Did no one get a video of the new vocalist?? All I can find is that short instagram video previously posted


----------



## dwyer

This is a clip from a video on twitter. Cool show last night. Search #veilofmaya I haven't heard anyone give up his name.

https://plus.google.com/11131456407...6074313423411326802&oid=111314564071763317302


----------



## Polythoral

As someone who knows the dude they chose and played music with him, all I have to say is that he will absolutely kill it in Veil Of Maya. He has an insane range of harsh vocals as well as absurdly solid cleans if they want to go that route. He also is a great live performer and writes extremely cool lyrics. Don't think people will be disappointed.


----------



## isispelican

apparently it's this guy https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=704459062939515&set=vb.210203182365108&type=3&theater


----------



## sakeido

whoa good cleans where he doesn't sound like he's singing straight from his nose? Could definitely go for some of that on the next album


----------



## gunch

sakeido said:


> whoa good cleans where he doesn't sound like he's singing straight from his nose? Could definitely go for some of that on the next album



Yeah liking what I'm hearing 

All that's left is Marc to bring the RIFFS


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Never really got into VOM but with a bit more dynamic in the vocal department I'm definitely excited.

Also, seems like my blog posted about the new vocalist before Metal Sucks, Metal Injection etc. That feels better than it should. Second time something like that has happened.


----------



## AdenM

I don't think cleans will be bad. They would have sounded trite/cliche on something as obviously deathcore/tech-death as TCMC, and out of place on the sheer rawness of [iD] but if they continue in the direction of Eclipse/Subject Zero I feel like tasteful cleans would add another dimension to one of the most solid bands in the Sumerian roster/current metal scene.

Also, why all the BoO hate?


----------



## metalvince333

Anyone saw them yesterday on the knotfest live feed?


----------



## wannabguitarist

-One- said:


> This one? Because I think that actually sounds pretty awesome.




This is my favorite VOM song but I think I like this cover more than the original


----------



## Zalbu

Clean vocals are rarely a bad thing in my book as long as the songwriting is up to par. Albums that are just straight up br00tz from start to finish can almost get pretty exhausting to listen to some times. Some calm interludes with clean vocals would be straight up my alley but that would almost push them in a more prog metal-y direction.


----------



## anomynous




----------



## Cbutler

thank you! ^


----------



## -One-

After seeing the Knotfest videos, am I the only one that thinks this new guy wasn't a good choice? His vocals don't sound all that unique, and frankly, he doesn't seem to have that much control over them live. Brandon killed it live, and this guy doesn't seem to be doing nearly as well as Brandon did any time I've seen VoM.


----------



## metalvince333

Decent voice but nothing unique.Very disappointed to see how he acts live but that's something that can easily get better. By the looks of it, his previous band wasn't huge so it may simply be related to inexperience for now. I think that if he is the guy, he will surely make a difference in the studio but for now, he needs to work on stage presence. I don't know for you guys but I know that every time they play in Montreal, when the intro kicks in, the whole floor usually goes nuts and I mean...who wouldn't when you see Brandon headbanging his freakin head off right away?!? I hope it doesn't change.


----------



## ChubbyEwok

If anyones interested in hearing how the new vocalist sounds in the studio, I found his previous band's material on Bandcamp.
https://armsofempire.bandcamp.com/album/energy

Not sure how I feel about him replacing Brandon, he's not bad but I'm not sure how well I'll like him in Veil. I'm just glad I saw them before Brandon left.


----------



## JosephAOI

He's definitely not bad but I'm still bummed that Chaney didn't get the gig. I thought her audition was so spot on and she looked like she would have an insane stage presence.

Maybe it does have something to do with Lukas being able to do clean vocals though cause we don't know if Chaney could.


----------



## teamSKDM

Not sure how i feel about this guy, IMO brandon just suited the bill perfectly, his vocals had this raw grittiness to them that suited with marcs raw thrashy gritty guitar tones.


----------



## anomynous

They probably had this guy lined up before they announced Brandon was out......


----------



## nikolazjalic

anomynous said:


> They probably had this guy lined up before they announced Brandon was out......



and why do you say that?


----------



## anomynous

Because there wasn't even a full month between announcement and first show, and they said absolutely nothing about holding auditions. Just a vague "the hunt for a new vocalist is now on." Everybody just started making videos.



Plus the new vocalists mom said she had to keep this secret for a few weeks


----------



## -One-

ChubbyEwok said:


> If anyones interested in hearing how the new vocalist sounds in the studio, I found his previous band's material on Bandcamp.
> https://armsofempire.bandcamp.com/album/energy
> 
> Not sure how I feel about him replacing Brandon, he's not bad but I'm not sure how well I'll like him in Veil. I'm just glad I saw them before Brandon left.


I like this guy less as Brandon's replacement after hearing him in the studio. I hope this guy is just a fill-in, because his vocals are mediocre at _best._


----------



## Brodessa

Definitely not feeling this guy as Brandon's replacement. I agree with saying he's simply mediocre. His vocals don't have the same power that Brandon's do, and as far as his cleans go, unless the music is super adapted to suit them I do not believe they'll fit.

Veil of Maya is one of my all-time favorite bands. Brandon Butler was who I modeled my vocal sound after for a time. This guy, in my opinion, is lacking in individual style and vocal strength. I'm also a bit worried about the chemistry in the band. BUT TIME WILL TELL. AND I'M HOPING ALL OF MY CONCERNS WILL BE SILENCED. Truly.

I am hoping for the best.


----------



## vilk

I can't hear this new guy because there's no speakers on my work computer, but I've always felt that veil of maya's vocals were kinda weak. His lows were good but his highs were just so generic sounding (though I guess this band probably was a huge influence on the billions of generic bands who copied the style) . 
But from what you guys are saying it seems like the new guy is pretty generic sounding too. I guess that's better than some big change.

I'm not really sure what kind of vocals I'd like to hear in VoM


----------



## -One-

vilk said:


> I'm not really sure what kind of vocals I'd like to hear in VoM


I don't know what I would want in terms of highs, but I know it's not the "late 90s hardcore yell" that the new guy does. As for lows, I would want something with a lot of power, which this guy's lows completely lack. I don't know, I just want them to have a vocalist with powerful and unique vocals, not a guy who sounds like every generic metalcore vocalist. Maybe Phil Bozeman should just ditch Whitechapel and come do vocals for Veil of Maya. Lord knows Phil doesn't use his full vocal talent in Whitechapel these days


----------



## anomynous




----------



## Wildebeest

I swear I heard this song on the last Within The Ruins record.


----------



## xxCAGExx

I HATE THIS NEW SONG. THEY DUN GOOFED


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

the guitar work was kinda cool i guess but those vocals are just so lame and generic sounding especially coupled with those lyrics. I HIGHLY doubt that im going to enjoy this album.



Wildebeest said:


> I swear I heard this song on the last Within The Ruins record.


seeing as how that album was all about super hero's i doubt that


----------



## Static

Those lyrics...


----------



## MerlinTKD

anomynous said:


>






xxCAGExx said:


> I HATE THIS NEW SONG. THEY DUN GOOFED



 Sounds like Veil of Maya to me!

Yeah, the lyrics are a little generic, but I could never tell what they were anyway without looking them up, and God knows _I_ can't write lyrics worth a damn, so again: 

The production definitely is different, more low end, guitar further back in the mix, less dry... it didn't make me cream my pants or anything, but I liked it just fine, and I'm willing to wait to see what else they've got!


----------



## sakeido

Vocals are a little eh whatever but that's never been the main attraction of VoM to me. The riffs are still there that's for sure and this is the best production they've ever had I think


----------



## gunch

Doesn't sound like VoM at all


----------



## ChubbyEwok

Don't like the vocals and the lyrics are meh, but I really dig the instrumentals though.


----------



## Paul McAleer

anomynous said:


>




First glance, i'm glad that this song is longer than 2 minutes lol. That clean break was actually a bit refreshing from their usual schematic of writing non-stop fast paced material.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I liked it. It had a really unique structure which made it stand out. It wasn't riff tastic, however I think it would go over really well as a live song, especially as a song in the beginning of a set so that it would create a mood for the night.

I'm looking forward to it. It's supposed to be a bit different which I would welcome.


----------



## schwiz

Their bassist is like the best thing about this band, and yet the bass is so nonexistent in this song. The guitars are pretty cookie cutter. The vocals, IMO aren't bad, but the lyrics are generic. Hope their album is nothing like this song.


----------



## Jackzaa

No  as a huge veil fan, I'm not feeling it at all.

Hoping for something more standout in the upcoming material


----------



## MerlinTKD

schwiz said:


> Their bassist is like the best thing about this band, and yet the bass is so nonexistent in this song. The guitars are pretty cookie cutter. The vocals, IMO aren't bad, but the lyrics are generic. Hope their album is nothing like this song.



Huh... maybe it was the speakers I heard it on, but I thought the bass was _more_ present than normal. Of course, most of what they do is guitar+bass in lockstep, at least to my ears, so it's hard for me to separate all the time.

The more I listen to it, the more I like it! I was hoping it was available on iTunes, but no such luck yet.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Says it all.


----------



## gunch

alright the pre-chorus and verse syncopated chug riffs are pretty cool but the chorus itself is pure diarrhea, is there like a chorus behind his shouts or what? 

marc better bring the crazy runs and chord voicings in the rest of the album


----------



## isispelican

After a few listens I've come to like it alot and I think the album is going to be solid and catchy (in a good way), I just hope the rest of the lyrics aren't that bad.


----------



## vilk

Veil of Osiris


----------



## sakeido

I'm still listening to the shit out of the new tune. Back when Unbreakable and the pre-release version of Namaste came out before [id] I listened to those tunes like a hundred times before the album even dropped.. I gotta be almost halfway there with this one already.

What's the rumor on when the album might be coming out? March?


----------



## wannabguitarist

sakeido said:


> I'm still listening to the shit out of the new tune. Back when Unbreakable and the pre-release version of Namaste came out before [id] I listened to those tunes like a hundred times before the album even dropped.. I gotta be almost halfway there with this one already.
> 
> What's the rumor on when the album might be coming out? March?



It's definitely a grower


----------



## isispelican




----------



## sakeido

hahahah man that was funny. you can hear him say "oops" when he misses the bell hah

and is that a new tune? me likely .... a lot


----------



## nikolazjalic

hahah love it, the new ditty sounds pretty sweet too. don't think we can expect old veil anymore but i like the idea of this new direction they're heading


----------



## anomynous

least shocking news ever


----------



## JosephAOI

So stoked for Veil with cleans. It's like a dream come true 

Their website says pre-orders are gonna be up with a new song on monday!


----------



## Triple7

I'm pretty stoked about this. I always found the vocals to be pretty lackluster. Only my opinion of course.


----------



## Entropy Prevails

Good news! Lets hope they´ll do something interesting with it.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I could do without, but that's not up to me lol. I'm glad they're decent sounding and not whiney. Video was hilarious 

Also, I have to say his screams sounded particularly brutal in that clip


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^ this is pretty much how i feel. i really didnt like the new song they put out with him but the small clip in the video has made me more interested in the album for sure.


----------



## bhakan




----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand just like that im no longer interested in the album
it seems like Marc has given up the riffing style that made his playing stand out from other guys. its weird to see that they went from TCMC and [id] to this generic wannabe Periphery metalcore trash.


----------



## AdenM

I thought it was pretty solid and true to what VoM is/was with the addition of cleans, if a little bit overproduced. Also, I'm pretty stoked that while the cleans are high, Lukas still sounds like a dude. I love Periphery but Spencer's preteen vocals have kind of ruined them for me of late.


----------



## sakeido

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand just like that im no longer interested in the album
> it seems like Marc has given up the riffing style that made his playing stand out from other guys. its weird to see that they went from TCMC and [id] to this generic wannabe Periphery metalcore trash.



huh? I heard runs in here like It's Not Safe to Swim Today, a pattern a lot like Unbreakable, another bit reminded me of Punisher.. we already heard the other tune has almost exactly the same guitar intro they've been doing since Common Man's Collapse. And the chorus on this new one was perfect, nice simple guitar part with a sweet vocal line, Killswitch Engage style. 

So refreshing to hear a Veil song .. really, just a current metal song, with a great hook


----------



## nikolazjalic

RIP VoM


----------



## wannabguitarist

That was awesome  I agree it's missing a little bit of that chaotic sound I usually associate with VOM but it's still clearly Marc playing.


----------



## JosephAOI

I love it haha I'm such a sucker for catchy clean vocals and Veil has always been a big influence on me. However, I thought Eclipse was very boring, so this is an extremely welcome change of pace for me, and I'm so stoked about it! I'll probably pre-order the album if I have enough spare cash

EDIT: It is definitely giving me the feel of like ERRA and other Metalcore/Proggy metalcore bands


----------



## vilk

eclipse was literally the boringest. If this new album is even marginally less boring than eclipse I'll be marginally more stoked than I am right now (not having heard the new track)


----------



## -One-

God dammit. This new song would be so good if there was a different vocalist on the track. Lukas' harsh vocals are so generic and boring, and his clean vocals just aren't good for VoM's style. Musically, this new song is streets ahead of Eclipse, but once again, I feel like Lukas' vocals are the weakest link in the track.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I could never get into these guys because of the vocals. I don't think I've ever listened to a song past the first chorus but this is MUCH better. I'll definitely be checking out this album when its out.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Never cared that much for VoM in the past, they were always good though. This song however, is great.


----------



## brutalwizard

Lol we all knew there was gonna be clean singing like 9 months ago when the new album was described as being feminine, and that dude that sings a bunch in some of his previous works was added as their vocalist.

Is Anyone that follows VOM legit surprised? if so, your silly dawg.

The New track is cool. Better then eclipse by a mile.


----------



## Triple7

I have to admit, I'm diggin it. My only gripe is that I was hoping the new song would be the one that they previewed in the "Breaking Bands" video.


----------



## TheBigGroove

Idk...I like the new song. He obviously has a strong voice. Not usually my thing but seriously Id listen to this a million times before I'd give the old vocalist another chance...he was garbage. 

Seriously what the hell is up with the lyrics though??? maybe they will make more sense when they release the rest of the lyrics and I know what the .... he means in the chorus part...without being able to put it into context it seems silly to arrange the whole song around four vocal lines that don't make any sense by themselves


----------



## JosephAOI

^This is something I'm really curious about as well. Cause everyone had the same problem with Phoenix, and assuming that song is on the album as well, that's two songs that have quite repetitive themes in them, lyrically. Kind of makes me wonder if the whole album is going to come together in a way that it all makes sense as a whole.


----------



## gunch

I...

I like it .


----------



## ChubbyEwok

I'm digging this song way more than Phoenix, this is much better in my opinion. Very interested to see what else the album has to offer.


----------



## molsoncanadian

sounds like periphery with teeth, nothing new or exciting here IMO


----------



## isispelican

It's gonna take some getting used to but I think it's a good change and it opens up more possibilities for the band.


----------



## anomynous

Way better than anything on Eclipse except for Punisher


----------



## Brodessa

The vocalist definitely wouldn't be anything cool if Marc wasn't there to give him a killer track to perform on. 
The cleans are far overproduced... Don't care much for the chorus section of the song.
Some of it was super dope, and it had me really excited. 
Other parts I wasn't really affected by.
I do have good vibes about this album though.
I feel like collectively, it will be really good. And the vocalist's cleans will shine on some tracks for sure, but not on this one.


----------



## mcsalty

I'm gonna wait until the rest of the album comes out before I actually make a judgment call but I'm not crazy about this song haha


----------



## Wildebeest

I don't like it. I miss Brandon. Oh well, time for me to move on, I didn't like their last single and I don't think they can top how much I enjoyed Eclipse. I'll definitely give the album several listens but I'm not thrilled. I hear these cleans and I just feel like it wasn't worth (musically, not financially) getting rid of Brandon for, but then again I'm not in Veil of Maya.


----------



## bouVIP

I heard from a friend that saw them live that the new vocalist wasn't that good, but I really like the new song and he sounds ok.


----------



## isomorphic

Remember when Sumerian bands weren't forced to put cleans on their albums


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I actually like that song. IMO I like the new vocalist's screams more than the old singers. Plus his cleans are pretty damn cool.


----------



## Polythoral

TheBigGroove said:


> Idk...I like the new song. He obviously has a strong voice. Not usually my thing but seriously Id listen to this a million times before I'd give the old vocalist another chance...he was garbage.
> 
> Seriously what the hell is up with the lyrics though??? maybe they will make more sense when they release the rest of the lyrics and I know what the .... he means in the chorus part...without being able to put it into context it seems silly to arrange the whole song around four vocal lines that don't make any sense by themselves



I could be wrong, but knowing Lukas personally and played with him in a project before, as well knowing that this is the track he tried out on (and most of the parts are the same as they were done in the tryout, and were written in a few hours only) it sounds like it's mostly related to the opportunity of trying out, as well as some of what he dealt with in his personal musical endeavors. Usually he has deeper topics but I think the time constraint is what decided it.

Lyrics are extremely personal to him and can be pretty ....ing cryptic. I don't think everything is intended for the general audience to be able to understand.

I could also be wrong and don't mean to put words into his mouth if so.


----------



## Zalbu

isomorphic said:


> Remember when Sumerian bands weren't forced to put cleans on their albums


[citation needed]


----------



## Timelesseer

After listening to it 3 or 4 times, I can easily say this is one of my favorite VoM songs to date. I like the new singer much more than their original one. I can understand why people would hate on the cleans if they aren't into them, but I personally love the addition of them. Marc has always written very melodic guitar riffs and I think the clean vocals fit right in with them. Super stoked for this album, can't wait to hear the rest of the songs.


----------



## anomynous

Zalbu said:


> [citation needed]



Born of Osiris.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

I like this. I think it was a good move on their part.


----------



## p0ke

Pretty cool stuff, but I don't like that some of the riffs sound like they're from separate songs. 
That seems to be pretty typical with <insert prefix>core bands though. 

For example, check out this band: 



At around 0:25, it feels like a different song jumps out of the bushes, and it happens again at 1:10 and then again at 1:40 and then once again at 2:00... and then the intro comes again out of the blue at 3:00  

At least VoM are doing the transitions a bit more fluently, but it still annoys me. Periphery for example don't have this problem even though they've got tempo and meter changes, the songs just flow throughout, which is how it should be.


----------



## MikeH

Honestly, I've really despised this kind of music recently.


But this isn't bad, musically. The clean singing is extremely whiny and nasally, though. Not a fan. And this is coming from someone who likes clean vocals.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Finally checked out the new song


The song as a whole is ....ing awesome, I dig it a lot. I found the riffage to be very reminiscent of TCMC. However, those cleans.... 



In regards to quality of the new vocalist's live performance, I was at the first show he did with them and he ....ing killed it


----------



## thegut

Not bad. The whiny/nasally singing (although far more toned down then Periphery) just irks me. Honestly every track off of Monuments latest is better than this to me.


----------



## vilk

Veil of Periphery


----------



## wannabguitarist

How does this sound like Periphery? 



isomorphic said:


> Remember when Sumerian bands weren't forced to put cleans on their albums



When were they forced to do cleans?


----------



## sakeido

Cuz the chorus sounds like a song Periphery would write, but then throw out because it is too catchy, accessible, and good?

The new guy is not as nasally as Spencer and his brutal vocals are in a different realm entirely, but his cleans are in the sme category

for the record I ....ing love both new tunes and have been listening to them constantly. really exciting direction for VoM


----------



## akinari

The harsh vocals sound good, but my jury's still out on the cleans. I'm not going to get on a high horse about it though, I've always just listened for the instrumentation. It's pretty funny to see some people getting so worked up over the vocals when there are 3 other guys in the band.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I've just gotta hear the album. I have a feeling this is going to get into video game and comic/anime themes lyrically, judging by the title Mikasa (the lead female in the series Attack On Titan), which I'm cool with. I think it's a pretty neat song and I enjoyed it more than Phoenix. Looking forward to the album.


----------



## Wildebeest

wannabguitarist said:


> How does this sound like Periphery?
> 
> 
> 
> When were they forced to do cleans?


The whole clean chorus sounds a lot like Spencer.


----------



## bloc

The cleans actually sound great here, but I have a strong feeling it'll be the most memorable song on the album. Kinda like Volumes's Edge of the Earth all over again.


----------



## nikolazjalic

damn it, I still don't "like" it per say but I've been going out of my way to listen to it, and you know how this goes

Also, Lukas reminds me of Matt Heafy


----------



## Big_taco

Sand


----------



## vilk

it's the vocal melodies and djenting that sounds like periphery. VoM has always djented don't get me wrong, but now they are djenting like periphery.


----------



## MerlinTKD

Huh... finally got to listen... still sounds like VoM to me 

I mean, obviously it's got clean vocals. I enjoyed his voice, assuming it's not all processing (and I have no reason to assume it is) he's got a clear, strong voice, lots of control, nothing to complain about. He's a counter-tenor, it seems, which isn't my favorite range, but it's not like he can control that!  

I don't, personally, care for his choice of _melody_ in the clean sections, at least at first listen, it seemed too contrasting with the rest of the song, but that's after only one listen; it may grow on me. 


I remember the ....storm here around Ash and Tesseract, and I for one absolutely loved his contributions, so I'm definitely reserving any judgement til after I've had a chance to really digest it. In other words: like so many things, is it it actually bad, or is it just that I just don't like it?


----------



## bobbybuu

I like it. I didn't the first time I listen to it ("Sannnnddd"), but the more I listen to it the more I like it.


----------



## -One-

Am I the only one here that _doesn't_ think that Lukas' clean vocals sound like Spencer? There's only one small part that reminds me of Spencer's vocals. Mostly I get a Johnny Craig feel from them.


----------



## wannabguitarist

-One- said:


> Am I the only one here that _doesn't_ think that Lukas' clean vocals sound like Spencer? There's only one small part that reminds me of Spencer's vocals. *Mostly I get a Johnny Craig feel from them*.



I can definitely see that. I'd love to hear him in front of a rock band. The chorus in Mikasa is ....ing infectious


----------



## RevDrucifer

Every time I stick my head out to see what the kids are listening to these days I slam the door and go back to everything pre-2005.

I dig some Periphery stuff and I'm certainly not knocking anyone's talent in these bands, all these guys can play great (I'm not giving any credit to that Rings Of Saturn dude until I see him play live without a backing track), I just don't get the vocals anymore. 

As someone who grew up with a lot of 80's music, clean, high singing is ....ing BADASS....but....this new style of it?  It's all a bit emo-y, to me. I'm a massive Queensryche fan, love Priest and Rob Halford...Devin Townsend...

And how old are these guys doing these tunes? If the singer is 15, then sure, sound like you're 15, but if you're in your mid 20's and putting that silly "I'm singing about something sad but it sounds like I'm smiling while doing it" that sounds like a cross between Justin Beiber and Tom Delonge....I dunno, I can't hear the merit in that. 

:ld man rant over::


----------



## vilk

-One- said:


> I _doesn't_ think that Lukas' clean vocals sound like Spencer


 



-One- said:


> There's one part that reminds me of Spencer's vocals.


----------



## bloc

Those "white boy with soul" vocals are becoming popular in djent


----------



## MerlinTKD

bloc said:


> Those "white boy with soul" vocals are becoming popular in djent






Funny, doesn't sound like soul (or even 'blue-eyed soul') to me at all... pop, yes, but soul? Well, not to me anyway. 

Of course, I'm old enough, I hear 'soul' and I think Ray Charles, Aretha Franklin, Wilson Pickett


----------



## RevDrucifer

MerlinTKD said:


> Funny, doesn't sound like soul (or even 'blue-eyed soul') to me at all... pop, yes, but soul? Well, not to me anyway.
> 
> Of course, I'm old enough, I hear 'soul' and I think Ray Charles, Aretha Franklin, Wilson Pickett






Maybe prepubescent white boy with growing pains. I know I'm being negative and attacking a vocal style, I'm just completely lost on the appeal.


----------



## KJGaruda

RevDrucifer said:


> I know I'm being negative and attacking a vocal style, I'm just completely lost on the appeal.



I'm in this camp. I miss Brandon's vocals.

I actually enjoy clean vocals but I don't particularly dig on the poppier style of clean singing that seems to be the thing now. 

That said, I like the song. I'll look forward to the album to see how things work out.


----------



## sakeido

I really don't get why bands go in this mainstream direction, but then pick this style of vocals. You would think a metal band trying to pick up a bigger audience would go more towards a Breaking Benjamin sound than this more .. female fronted pop kinda stuff. I've never heard a One Direction song, do they do this kind of singing? 

I really can't bitch though. This song gets jammed in my head big time. I've listened to both new tunes dozens of times. This is my first really highly anticipated release of 2015 for me


----------



## Zalbu

sakeido said:


> I really don't get why bands go in this mainstream direction, but then pick this style of vocals.


...probably because they do what they want to do and not because they try to "go mainstream"?


----------



## RevDrucifer

Zalbu said:


> ...probably because they do what they want to do and not because they try to "go mainstream"?



Being that 14 year old clean vocals are the mainstream thing these days, I'd say that's the direction they're heading!


----------



## RevDrucifer

I figured it out....all these bands just need to get the chick from Paramore to sing their choruses, since that's what it sounds like they're all going for anyway.


----------



## Zalbu

RevDrucifer said:


> Being that 14 year old clean vocals are the mainstream thing these days, I'd say that's the direction they're heading!


Again, there's no possibility at all that they do it because they like vocals like that and that they themselves want to have it in their music? Especially now when they have a new vocalist? 

The word mainstream doesn't even mean anything at this point. I want to live where you guys live where Veil of Maya apparently are mainstream and the stereotypical Paramore and One Direction fan listens to deathcore


----------



## RevDrucifer

That emo-y, whiny vocal style has been fairly popular outside of metal ever since bands like Fall Out Boy, Taking Back Sunday and Paramore got big...10 years ago. I just feel it's jumping on the current bandwagon.

I agree that mainstream doesn't really mean ...., these days. But that doesn't negate the fact that bands will still try to interject things in their music to make them more popular and reach a wider audience. Obviously this teen-depression style of vocals has been a hit for the last 10 years....and being that it's mainly teenagers who still buy records, it makes sense to put that stuff on your records....

I just can't take it seriously when I hear it. I said it before, but for a dude in his 20's to purposefully make himself sound like a 13 year old singing his heart out.....I just don't hear the authenticity in it.


----------



## vilk

I would argue that it's possible to be an underground band and still be heavily influenced by popular music for creative reasons aside from appeal to fandom.

Also, I was in a black metal band when I was a teen. Kids can do death metal vocals or clean traditional singing vocals or whiney vocals, so I'm not sure why anyone associates that vocal style with youth, aside from that those kinds of bands got popular when I personally and maybe you were thirteen.


----------



## RevDrucifer

vilk said:


> I would argue that it's possible to be an underground band and still be heavily influenced by popular music for creative reasons aside from appeal to fandom.
> 
> Also, I was in a black metal band when I was a teen. Kids can do death metal vocals or clean traditional singing vocals or whiney vocals, so I'm not sure why anyone associates that vocal style with youth, aside from that those kinds of bands got popular when I personally and maybe you were thirteen.



I associate that style of singing with youth because it sounds like a 13 year on the cusp of puberty. 

I was born in '82, when I was 13 emo music didn't exist yet, outside of Morrisey.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Calling vocals like these whiney and "emo", is as cringe worthy as someone calling any sort of heavy music with screaming vocals "screamo", or categorizing it all as Death Metal. 

If they were trying to appeal to a mass audience and have the interest reciprocate financially, they wouldn't be playing metal at all. Or instead just go the way In This Moment went in recent years.


----------



## AdenM

Goddamn, Marc plays a few single note downstrokes during a chorus and all of a sudden Veil of Maya = Periphery. Fasho. Cause there weren't some TCMC style runs on there that are so Marc Okubo style it's painful lol. I still stand by the fact that Lukas is nowhere near as whiny as Spencer, you can actually tell his balls dropped ha


----------



## Jonathan20022

I think anyone making an immediate comparison to them needs to diversify their musical tastes a bit.


----------



## bloc

If we are still on the subject of comparing VoM and Periphery cleans, I'd take the clean from VoM any day, especially if the comparison is with recent Periphery


----------



## starslight

New singer's harsh vocals aren't quite as vicious, but I like having some cleans mixed in. Looking forward to the new album.


----------



## crg123

Speaking as someone who's really loved these guys since I heard All Things Set Aside (I'm assuming a lot of you guys are too) I actually really like this. Didn't think I would, but I like it.

I'm assuming this is going to be one of their more radio hit songs considering its got the video and everything. I'm hoping for more of Marc's rifftastic writing, but the cleans are damn good and the brutal vocals aren't lacking. I loved Butler's vocals but I also really liked Cleman's before on ATSA. Its just a new chapter for these guys. I will miss Butlers super high pitch shrieks though haha.

Full reveal I've always had a soft spot for bands with growling and clean singing. Also [id] and the Common Man's Collapse will always be my favorite albums of theirs.

Edit: Butler's new band http://www.metalinjection.net/av/ex-veil-of-maya-vocalist-joins-lost-origins-ex-i-declare-war


----------



## source field

Cleans remind me more of Jonny Craig than anything by Spencer


----------



## molsoncanadian

Jonathan20022 said:


> Calling vocals like these whiney and "emo", is as cringe worthy as someone calling any sort of heavy music with screaming vocals "screamo", or categorizing it all as Death Metal.
> 
> If they were trying to appeal to a mass audience and have the interest reciprocate financially, they wouldn't be playing metal at all. Or instead just go the way In This Moment went in recent years.



Don't get too upset, I myself can't really think of any other words that would describe what I think these vocals sound like.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I'm not upset  I just think it's a narrow minded comparison to make.


----------



## molsoncanadian

Jonathan20022 said:


> I'm not upset  I just think it's a narrow minded comparison to make.



Your opinion doesn't jive with mine so I'm narrow minded. Come on dude 

They are simply words to describe how someone interprets them. 

Would you prefer 
- Nasally?
- Pre-pubescent?
- Angst filled?

When someone describes vocals as whiny and emo, I know exactly what they are talking about. It leaves no room to the imagination. Nothing more nothing less. No need to jump in and defend. These are simply descriptive words.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I said the comparison between the bands was narrow minded, not once called you narrow minded.

And like you said, opinions we don't agree so,  I'll just chalk it up to that. Differing opinions, I personally think those are terrible ways to describe the vocals and the music, same with the comparison. But that's just me  I'm not angry, and that's just what I think.


----------



## bhakan

molsoncanadian said:


> Your opinion doesn't jive with mine so I'm narrow minded. Come on dude
> 
> They are simply words to describe how someone interprets them.
> 
> Would you prefer
> - Nasally?
> - Pre-pubescent?
> - Angst filled?
> 
> When someone describes vocals as whiny and emo, I know exactly what they are talking about. It leaves no room to the imagination. Nothing more nothing less. No need to jump in and defend. These are simply descriptive words.


So while I'm totally used to the normal metal interpretation of "emo" sounding vocals and it doesn't bother me, it really does sound nothing like what most actual emo music sounds like. For example, this is emo

which, while I almost guarantee everyone here will hate, doesn't sound remotely like the Veil of Maya vocals. Emo vocals are generally really lazy sounding and raw, often a little flat or sharp, where the vocals on the new VoM song are the opposite, being really flashy and pristine with a lot of pitch correction. I can understand how using "emo" as a descriptor for these kind of vocals can get annoying, just as calling anything with screaming "screamo" is an incorrect usage of a genre.

Again, I personally don't care, as on a metal forum everyone knows exactly what you mean when you say emo vocals, but it does share very little with actual emo music.


----------



## starslight

Love American Football! Nineties emo was a whole different thing from the stuff that got big on the radio in the early 00s.

When most people say emo now, they mean this:


----------



## RevDrucifer

starslight said:


> Love American Football! Nineties emo was a whole different thing from the stuff that got big on the radio in the early 00s.
> 
> When most people say emo now, they mean this:




You're right. I didn't mind pop punk when Green Day was doing it, by the time it got to Simple Plan, THAT'S what I think of when I think of 'emo' vocals. I relate anything emo related to youth, in both it's sound and fanbase. But yeah, watching both those posted videos, either one of those bands could have released either one of those songs and it seems they'd fit on an album ok together.

Just the way I hear it.

Really, this stuff just dates me. I don't even listen to extreme metal or anything, LoG and SYL are about as intense as I get, so it's not like I'm comparing this on Revered Drucifer's Badassness Scale Of ....in' Metal, just callin' it as I see it, those clean vox are whiney and emo-y as .....


----------



## bhakan

RevDrucifer said:


> You're right. I didn't mind pop punk when Green Day was doing it, by the time it got to Simple Plan, THAT'S what I think of when I think of 'emo' vocals. I relate anything emo related to youth, in both it's sound and fanbase. But yeah, watching both those posted videos, either one of those bands could have released either one of those songs and it seems they'd fit on an album ok together.
> 
> Just the way I hear it.
> 
> Really, this stuff just dates me. I don't even listen to extreme metal or anything, LoG and SYL are about as intense as I get, so it's not like I'm comparing this on Revered Drucifer's Badassness Scale Of ....in' Metal, just callin' it as I see it, those clean vox are whiney and emo-y as .....


First off, I apologize for dragging this incredibly off topic discussion on. This is my last post on it.

I totally understand where you're coming from. Two years ago before I started getting into emo I would have had the same opinion. All I'm pointing out is it is _technically_ wrong (even if totally unimportant), which is why people could get annoyed by it.

It's kind of like how you can show someone death metal and they're like "Oh, so you listen to screamo." Screamo and death metal are wildly different genres and metalheads get annoyed when people use that term to describe metal, but to the average person all screaming just sounds the same. Just because those people aren't aware of the differences doesn't make them any more correct.

It's the same with metalheads calling anything with nasally vocals emo. These vocals sound like post-hardcore, not emo. Now it may not be obvious, because the differences are subtle, but significant to some, just like with screaming. Again, on SSO calling them emo is fine because everyone here understands what you mean, but the vocal style is very different from true "emo," so it could be irritating for some to hear the term incorrectly thrown around so often. I believe that's why Jonathan20022 called it narrow minded.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Recently became a huge fan of these guys. I'm digging all their stuff, old and new. I'm really digging all their albums, some songs specifically, the singles are awesome too. I hope the new album is heavily anime referenced as well


----------



## RevDrucifer

bhakan said:


> First off, I apologize for dragging this incredibly off topic discussion on. This is my last post on it.
> 
> I totally understand where you're coming from. Two years ago before I started getting into emo I would have had the same opinion. All I'm pointing out is it is _technically_ wrong (even if totally unimportant), which is why people could get annoyed by it.
> 
> It's kind of like how you can show someone death metal and they're like "Oh, so you listen to screamo." Screamo and death metal are wildly different genres and metalheads get annoyed when people use that term to describe metal, but to the average person all screaming just sounds the same. Just because those people aren't aware of the differences doesn't make them any more correct.
> 
> It's the same with metalheads calling anything with nasally vocals emo. These vocals sound like post-hardcore, not emo. Now it may not be obvious, because the differences are subtle, but significant to some, just like with screaming. Again, on SSO calling them emo is fine because everyone here understands what you mean, but the vocal style is very different from true "emo," so it could be irritating for some to hear the term incorrectly thrown around so often. I believe that's why Jonathan20022 called it narrow minded.



I gotcha, brudda.

I don't get into the genre thing that much, occasionally I describe my band as prog metal and that's only to other metal heads because that genre defining stuff is completely lost on those not-in-the-know, ........even me!


----------



## no_dice

That new song is pretty decent, but I really don't like the sassy singing style of the cleans. I don't really know how else to describe it, but I feel like there are points where he should be doing the Christina Aguilera finger wave thing.


----------



## RevDrucifer




----------



## wannabguitarist

no_dice said:


> That new song is pretty decent, but I really don't like the sassy singing style of the cleans. I don't really know how else to describe it, but I feel like there are points where he should be doing the Christina Aguilera finger wave thing.





I love these vocals, but I totally agree with this comparison.

Also, not to drag this .... out any more, but I think the same thing when I hear Spencer sing. Riffs+over the top poppy vocals=awesome in my book


----------



## mcsalty

New song for anyone who hasn't heard it, definitely my favourite of the three they've put out 



dat Jason Richardson guest solo


----------



## Paul McAleer

Edited: 

Oops, ya beat me too it!


----------



## Jonathan20022

So sick, Teleute sounds ....ing crazy.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

New VOM song before breakfast, today is going to be a good day!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Both songs are my absolute favourites from VoM ever. New album's gonna be pretty damn good I'm sure.


----------



## sakeido

The new song gave me ear fatigue less than 30 seconds into it. Good God. Outro is cool though.


----------



## MerlinTKD

Digging it


----------



## gunch

sakeido said:


> The new song gave me ear fatigue less than 30 seconds into it. Good God. Outro is cool though.



From the production? Yeah it's kind of harsh

Song itself is like a CMC song + Vicious Circles, Kind of digging it but not so much the ultra tight punched in sound


----------



## Triple7

Stoked. I'm glad to finally hear the rest of the song from the teaser. I must say, it didn't disappoint.


----------



## nikolazjalic

not sure if this was talked about before but I've tried searching everywhere and I couldn't find anything. Does anyone know what they used for the keys/synths on Eclipse?


----------



## JosephAOI

I'm kinda iffy on this new song. There's some cool stuff going on but some of the parts sound like they weren't thought through very well. The transitions at :29 and :50 were kinda weird and jagged feeling. I also feel like they could have made the song a lot longer and more spic with that clean vocal thing going on near the end. Feels like it ends way too soon just as that idea was getting going.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

JosephAOI said:


> I'm kinda iffy on this new song. There's some cool stuff going on but some of the parts sound like they weren't thought through very well. The transitions at :29 and :50 were kinda weird and jagged feeling. I also feel like they could have made the song a lot longer and more spic with that clean vocal thing going on near the end. Feels like it ends way too soon just as that idea was getting going.



I can agree with you. Everything before Jason's solo doesn't sit great with me, it sounds very copy/pasted. The clean part was cool, I thought the vibe was really dark, and I thought that whole section worked out fine but it could have gone on longer. That's my one problem with VoM, a fair number of their songs seem to have no real attempt to properly build anything up to what it could be (see: Eclipse), at least in my opinion.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Metal Injection & Jackson Guitars Proudly Present VEIL OF MAYA's The Matriarch Tour with REVOCATION, OCEANO, GIFT GIVER & ENTHEOS - Metal Injection

I'm EXCITE!! May 27th! I'll have to check out the other bands as I'm not familiar with them.

This will be my first time seeing VoM live, so I really hope it turns out well with the new singer. Not a huge fan of the newest single, but I got my fingers crossed!


----------



## MerlinTKD

MetalheadMC said:


> Metal Injection & Jackson Guitars Proudly Present VEIL OF MAYA's The Matriarch Tour with REVOCATION, OCEANO, GIFT GIVER & ENTHEOS - Metal Injection
> 
> I'm EXCITE!! May 27th! I'll have to check out the other bands as I'm not familiar with them.
> 
> This will be my first time seeing VoM live, so I really hope it turns out well with the new singer. Not a huge fan of the newest single, but I got my fingers crossed!




OOOH! Got it on my calendar!


----------



## Slunk Dragon

That tour lineup gives me so much excitement!! I can't miss this one!!!


----------



## isispelican

They made a huge change of sound with this album which is not really shown in the songs released, they actually sound like a different band. I don't mean this in a bad way but it feels very weird thinking this is VOM.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I heard this a week ago, it's definitely changed but I don't think it's bad. It's much more melodic on every facet than technical and brutal most of the time. It surprised me quite a bit going into it because I had that same mentality, but it's nothing like they've released before. Some of the tracks give me a Volumes/Edge of the Earth vibe in their atmosphere and mood. I actually dig it quite a bit, they definitely needed a bit of a mix up like this in their career. Eclipse didn't do much for a lot of people even though I loved it, a lot of people complained about it being too similar to previous material.


----------



## sakeido

I dig it. I think the three singles are the best tunes off the album but Daeneyrs and Lisbeth are both really badass too


----------



## alec16

I'm a cynical piece of trash when it comes to new music and i was extremely expecting me to hate this new album but i am enjoying the hell out of it. The singing is not ovewhelming and they have some great melodies (-:


----------



## -One-

Three tracks in, and I'm actually really digging this a lot. _Mikasa_ is my favorite track so far, but _Ellie_ has some really cool riffs. Basically doesn't even sound like Veil of Maya though. Although, I actually prefer that, because if it just sounded like they were trying to imitate themselves, with Lukas on vocals, I would probably hate it.


----------



## source field

I'm enjoying Matriarch very much! Daenerys, Lisbeth, Ellie, Aeris have some catchy riffs.

Edit: Lol'd at the track titles.. Someone has been watching too much fantasy/fiction. There should be a track titled "Indira Gandhi"


----------



## KJGaruda

Jonathan20022 said:


> Eclipse didn't do much for a lot of people even though I loved it, a lot of people complained about it being too similar to previous material.



You bring up an interesting point. I also _loved _Eclipse. As a metal community, this is a good, (albeit frustrating) example of upsetting people if you _don't _change, but probably pissing them off more if you do. You're damned if you do, damned if you don't.

That said, I gave the whole album a listen, and its just... boring to me. The only songs I dug were Mikasa, and Teleute. I just couldn't vibe to anything else. I've been really trying to get used to the change and like the new guy too.


----------



## sakeido

dat bit that starts at 2:45 in Three-Fifty 







almost sounds like the Jenova song in the background 

There's a lot of cool riffs on this album, some nice transitions. I still find the writing a little clunky overall, and the impossibly clean playing on a few passages just sounds annoying but that's the genre for you 

Definitely like the album though! I'd give it a B+


----------



## JosephAOI

Where have you guys heard the album already???


----------



## sakeido

uhhh I got a review copy?

somebody's review copy, anyway. Pre-ordered on iTunes though.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Jammed with a friend at her place when she got her review copy as well.


----------



## Meh

My pre order came in the mail yesterday. Really digging the album. I wish it were a little longer though.


----------



## bloc

Just listened to the new album. It's pretty bad imo


----------



## sileighty

I just finished listening to the WSOU stream and really, really liked what I heard. This is my current contender for 2015's album of the year. All of the tracks were great, but these stood out to me the most:

- Mikasa
- Aeris
- Three-Fifty
- Lisbeth


Consider me a fan from here on out.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I'd like to know how these people get review copies. It sounds like some secret society of people who always get the low-down on [email protected] music, and it's making me more jelly than a PB&J


----------



## anomynous

I too have heard a review copy. Liking it, much better than Eclipse. Album has some variety, something VoM desperately needed.


----------



## wannabguitarist

It's missing the chaos of prior albums


----------



## noobstix

A lot different to what I thought it would be, but still a solid album nonetheless. Mikasa has been played non-stop since I pre-ordered.


----------



## MerlinTKD

anomynous said:


> Liking it, much better than Eclipse. Album has some variety, something VoM desperately needed.





wannabguitarist said:


> It's missing the chaos of prior albums




Ya win some, ya lose some


----------



## isispelican

I just hope that future releases will feature more of Marc's unique riffing style instead of chugging, would be cool to hear that with Lukas's vocals on top!


----------



## bloc

isispelican said:


> I just hope that future releases will feature more of Marc's unique riffing style instead of chugging, would be cool to hear that with Lukas's vocals on top!



Once a band starts chugging they don't stop chugging. Say goodbye to old VoM.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

sileighty said:


> I just finished listening to the WSOU stream



WSOU?

I listened off of a random youtube upload. I sort of want to share it with you guys but I don't know if that's allowed or respected lol Anyway I'm definitely digging the new album, not so much the production, but the music is great!


----------



## ayaotd

bloc said:


> Once a band starts chugging they don't stop chugging. Say goodbye to old VoM.


Hasn't VoM been chugging for quite some time? Common Mans Collapse had "chugging" parts.


----------



## sakeido

bloc said:


> Once a band starts chugging they don't stop chugging. Say goodbye to old VoM.



my bro doesn't even listen to VoM and guessed it was Veil less than 5 seconds in to Leeloo. 

also Veil has been chugging since their demo FFS. they even had the electronic .... back then too.


----------



## Xplozive

Anyone else think their speakers blew listening to Leeloo the first time...specifically around the 2:09 mark haha.


----------



## heregoesnothing

Digging the music and the guitar parts a lot, but can't stand the clean singing in few parts.

I do not mean to offend anyone, but the poppy-like clean singing with screams/growls gets old real fast for me...


----------



## source field

LeeLoo is a bitch to play:

https://instagram.com/p/1wp4yfQqzz/


----------



## Buffnuggler

This is like their least chuggy release on first listen IMO. I haven't listened to it in a good while but from what I remember ID was a total chugathon. I'm surprised I like this new one as much as I do because honestly I've only just come around to REALLY enjoying Periphery's s/t album and the cleans are admittedly similar, but I think this is so good. The lead work is the best its ever been, and I think the riffs are super memorable despite sticking to so many of the same techniques VOM has been doing ever. I don't know exactly how I'd refer to all the little noisy slides and harmonics he hits, the sort of "trick" parts, but between that and all the panning I really enjoy his playing. 

I had liked Mikasa a lot but figured it would be the album highlight. I was wrong, this is very impressive.


----------



## kamello

always liked VoM and had massive respect for the guys, but they've always been a bit tiresome to listen for extended time periods. The album here has the usual sick melodic riffing and heavy as fvck sections, but the vocals bring some variety (even though, they remind me a LOT more of Jonny Craig instead of Sotelo, which is a +1 for me) and the compositions feel a lot more cohesive instead of just being a riff salad, making the songs much more memorable.
Also, first time ever I've been so hooked to the material of this guys, definitely one of the highlights of the year for me






sileighty said:


> I just finished listening to the WSOU stream and really, really liked what I heard. This is my current contender for 2015's album of the year. All of the tracks were great, but these stood out to me the most:
> 
> - Mikasa
> - Aeris
> - Three-Fifty
> - Lisbeth
> 
> 
> Consider me a fan from here on out.



almost same tracks here , add Teleute, and big emphasis on Three-Fifty (mah god that song is catchy)


----------



## JosephAOI

As an old Veil fan (And one of few with a VOM tattoo actually) I really REALLY like this album. I always loved TCMC and id (The latter of which tremendously affected my playing and writing style) but Eclipse really bummed me out so I'm stoked with this album that they decided to do the whole techy-riffy verses and clean choruses. It may be overdone but imo, when it's done well, it's awesome.

I do have a couple of gripes though. The same kind of thing that I feel like Veil has always fallen victim to in their career. Marc tends to write songs or parts that I can hear expanding and extending into longer, much more epic songs and it's always to my disappointment (See "Eclipse). There's quite a few parts like that on this album. Matriarch (The song) feels exactly like Eclipse (The song also) to me, in that it feels like the beginning of a 5+ minute epic. 

I also hate HATE how Lucy ends/goes into Mikasa. It feels like there should be a whole extra 30 seconds-minute or two in Lucy to conclude the idea instead of having it build up and go right into Mikasa. Same type of thing with the ending section of Teleute although that one's starting to grow on me (After 20 or so listens). Maybe it's just the transition to it that sounds kinda clunky to me? Marc seems to write a little jaggedly and his transitions feel a little off sometimes I feel like.

Overall though, I really dig it. Best tracks imo are
Leeloo
Ellie
Mikasa
Three-Fifty
Lisbeth


----------



## sakeido

I was kinda curious about VoM's song lengths so I just went and checked... no five minute long songs since Common Man's Collapse, and the two 5 minute tunes on that album were the weakest songs on the disc (imo).

Longest song on [id] was 3:45. 

There was one on Eclipse that was 4:05, next longest was 3:32 and like half of them were less than 3:00. 

I had never noticed how short the tunes were because I thought they were all practically perfect on CMC and [id] and I hardly listened to Eclipse because it sucked so bad, but this album for sure some stuff coulda used room to grow. 

Then again Marc has to play his ass off all the time, so maybe the songs can only be 3 minutes long otherwise his hands would fall off


----------



## vilk

sakeido said:


> I had never noticed how short the tunes were because I thought they were all practically perfect on CMC and [id] and I hardly listened to Eclipse because it sucked so bad



that's funny, I've also never even thought about how long VoM tracks are for the exact same reason, even though I play several of their songs!


----------



## Khoi

tuning question, is Aeris on a 7-string in drop G#? 

edit: nevermind, 90% sure its on a 7-string


----------



## Draceius

Khoi said:


> tuning question, is Aeris on a 7-string in drop G#?
> 
> edit: nevermind, 90% sure its on a 7-string



If it uses the same tuning as Myu and my hearing is not wrong then the song is in drop G on a seven string (I'm trying to tab out Myu atm).


----------



## Khoi

Draceius said:


> If it uses the same tuning as Myu and my hearing is not wrong then the song is in drop G on a seven string (I'm trying to tab out Myu atm).



Yeah, it's definitely on a 7-string and most likely in G. G# was just one of the notes in the beginning riff that I tried playing, but in Drop B on my 6-string. Needless to say, it didn't work out


----------



## thrsher

someone spare me before i bother, how much bull.... clean singing is on the record?


----------



## bloc

thrsher said:


> someone spare me before i bother, how much bull.... clean singing is on the record?



A lot.


----------



## thrsher

bloc said:


> A lot.



thats truly heartbreaking.


----------



## Draceius

thrsher said:


> someone spare me before i bother, how much bull.... clean singing is on the record?



That kind of attitude is honestly one of the most annoying in the metal community, I don't mean the dislike of clean singing that's fine, it's the way you go about saying it. You can easily ask that without having to call it bull.... and consider the fact that some people like clean singing. 

Honestly posts like this and the majority of the last few pages of this thread (and tonnes of others like it) really frustrate the crap out of me, as if subjectivity doesn't exist or something. Everyone talks as if their opinion is absolute fact and is the be all and end all of everything.

EDIT: Just to be clear not everything is directed at you here, just a general frustration towards the end.


----------



## thrsher

Draceius said:


> That kind of attitude is honestly one of the most annoying in the metal community, I don't mean the dislike of clean singing that's fine, it's the way you go about saying it. You can easily ask that without having to call it bull.... and consider the fact that some people like clean singing. Honestly posts like this and the majority of the last few pages of this thread (and tonnes of others like it) really frustrate the crap out of me, as if subjectivity doesn't exist or something. Everyone talks as if their opinion is absolute fact and is the be all and end all of everything.



sorry it bothers you but i do not like clean singing. i enjoyed this band immensely. they established themselves without the cleaning singing with an extensive catalog of music. given how this band has established themselves and changed over to clean singing, it certainly is bull.... to a fan like me and others that appreciated this band for the lack of singing in their chosen genre. its becoming harder and harder to find bands of this style without the singing and its a shame.

Edit, and i acknowledge your frustration, and i have no ill will towards those that like singing and more EMO styles of metal, just not for me and veil of maya dropped the ball IMO given that they did not represent it from the beginning and for so many years


----------



## crg123

Veil of Maya Premieres New Album 'Matriarch': Exclusive | Billboard



> The most immediate thing that fans of *screamcore band *Veil of Maya will notice on _Matriarch_, the band&#8217;s new album that arrives May 12 on Sumerian Records, is the introduction of clean vocals in the band&#8217;s repertoire.



lol "Screamcore" oh Billboard music. I praise your vast knowledge of metal genres.


----------



## Draceius

thrsher said:


> sorry it bothers you but i do not like clean singing. i enjoyed this band immensely.



Just want to clarify again, it doesn't bother me in the slightest that you don't like clean singing, the only thing that bothered me was how you said it. Like I'm very picky with the style of growls and such that I like, and to be honest the new vocalists harsh vocals are what sort of disappointed me in this album, but that's my own opinion, and I guess my second point which is what was my frustration (not with you) with how people were talking about this album, as if their opinions are anything more than opinions, because everyone talks like what they say is a fact.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Hope the album grows on me. Just not a fan of the singer personally. I'm all for the clean singing mixed with the screams but this clean singing style I've never been able to get into.


----------



## Buffnuggler

thrsher said:


> sorry it bothers you but i do not like clean singing. i enjoyed this band immensely. they established themselves without the cleaning singing with an extensive catalog of music. given how this band has established themselves and changed over to clean singing, it certainly is bull.... to a fan like me and others that appreciated this band for the lack of singing in their chosen genre. its becoming harder and harder to find bands of this style without the singing and its a shame.
> 
> Edit, and i acknowledge your frustration, and i have no ill will towards those that like singing and more EMO styles of metal, just not for me and veil of maya dropped the ball IMO given that they did not represent it from the beginning and for so many years



There is some clean singing but it's way less than I thought there was going to be. I think the new singer's growls are even better than the old ones, and with the production and riffs on this it honestly sounds like their heaviest album yet even with the more melodic riffage and the sing along parts. Their old sound had really been taken to its limit IMO though (I think I'm one of the few who thought Eclipse was sick) and this album wouldn't work anywhere near as well if the cleans were simply replaced with growls. It flows really organically to my ears, even down to the transitions and the pacing (like Phoenix is sick in the context of the album, and I didn't care for it at all before). 

If you literally hate anything with cleans than yeah I'd stay away save for a few songs but I'd give this a shot if you are a big VOM fan. I wont tell you what to like but idk, my taste for vocals has changed a ton over time. There was a point where I felt like cleans+growls somehow was more cheesy than just one or the other but I think metal in general is great because it doesn't take itself too seriously. I'm still wary of the constant clean choruses/heavy verses we got in in the NWOAHM days but this album is far from formulaic. 

And best of all IMO this is the first time it feels like VOM has put out a fully realized album. The biggest complaint against the band has always been that their stuff felt thrown together and on Matriarch it just feels like everything is in the right place. Even down to the concept, which I've gotta give it to them, you'd think would fall flat but is awesome. Nobody has really done a metal album based around strong women and if you'd asked me yesterday I'd have said nobody should. But honestly, the whole concept of taking these interesting female characters from various fantasy sources and writing lyrics based on them just works way better than it should. It hasn't been done before, it's tasteful and subtle, and it's a risk that I think paid off. The sound is really strangely fitting to the concept, and if you'd have told me the album was literally going to revolve around Matriarchy before hearing it I would've dismissed it as silly immediately. 

I'm really loving this. We'll see if it wears off but I think this could be considered a genre classic in a couple years time.


----------



## Sikthness

are there any riffs on this album


----------



## anomynous

no


----------



## thegut

I'm surpisingly enjoying the album. I typically found VoM boring in the past and disjointed. They definitely stepped up their song writing ability. I don't mind the cleans to much i just sometimes wish he didn't venture into the "whiney" range in some parts. I can see why fans of their past sound would be dissappointed. They have definitely changed things up. For me, it works and I'm just glad their is some breathing room between the staccato style "type writer" riffs that I found way overused on their earlier works. Good stuff.


----------



## gunch

silverabyss said:


> alright the pre-chorus and verse syncopated chug riffs are pretty cool but the chorus itself is pure diarrhea, is there like a chorus behind his shouts or what?
> 
> marc better bring the crazy runs and chord voicings in the rest of the album





Sikthness said:


> are there any riffs on this album





anomynous said:


> no



Marc you had ONE *pinch harmonic* JOB

Also tfw Revocation writes better VoM songs than VoM does


----------



## MetalBuddah

thrsher said:


> i have no ill will towards those that like singing and more EMO styles of metal



So singing in metal = emo? By that logic, Nevermore is emo. Opeth is emo. Devin Townsend is emo.

Get over yourself, dude. They got a new singer....the singer wanted to do cleans...the band wanted to do cleans. It is THEIR music. They can do what THEY want to do.


----------



## gunch

They're not really that bad or even whiny, I've heard a lot worse

Also the pop hook game is strong this time

Just the tone on the chugs is total ass


----------



## Xplozive

Thouroughly enjoying the Album. Cleans are reminding me of spencer which i approve. Wish they had a vinyl release in australia.


----------



## GalacticDeath

I really like the songs I've heard so far. The only thing I don't particularly like is the singing. Not because I don't like singing but because to me it sounds like a lot of bands are starting to sound similar. That vocal style is all too familiar and honestly doesn't do much for me.


----------



## Timelesseer

Thoroughly enjoying the album so far. I think it's a great blend of the older VoM style with a new twist. I also like the new singer wayyyy more than the old one. I'm a fan of clean singing though so it's awesome to me to finally hear some singing over Marc's epic melodic parts that he writes. He's always written parts that COULD have had singing on them in the past, they just never did. Plus Taylor Larson killed it on the production of this album. It sounds better than PII imo. Thumbs up all around from me.


----------



## thrsher

MetalBuddah said:


> So singing in metal = emo? By that logic, Nevermore is emo. Opeth is emo. Devin Townsend is emo.
> 
> Get over yourself, dude. They got a new singer....the singer wanted to do cleans...the band wanted to do cleans. It is THEIR music. They can do what THEY want to do.





two of those 3 bands i hate too. logic isn't too far off


----------



## Govan Emmanuel

Songs like Aeris, Ellie & Three-Fifty are very melodic/progressive-metalcore sounding. There are a lot of parts that remind me of Erra and newer-Misery Signals (I know Erra is influenced by VoM too)

I think TCMC and Matriarch are their most listenable albums, for me


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I can understand people not liking the clean singing. I hate how Sonata Arctica, Nightwish and many other power/prog metal bands have dumbed down the guitars in their recent albums which is the reason I used to like them so much. Same with bands cutting out solos/leads when they are so known for it. Protest the Hero barely had any aggressive singing on Scurrilous and you could really notice it missing. 

I really like the new album. Mikasa and Teleute are my favourite tracks. Three-Fifty, Ellie, Aeris, Phoenix and Lucy are great too. Not to fond of the others but I need to listen to them on their own more instead of the album as a whole. The new singer is awesome, much better than the last one imo. 

Only grips are there are some Periphery-esque bits which I can't stand. They stick out and sound ripped straight from Pi or Juggernaut. Some sections could be developed more and the songs could be longer. 2:45 - 2:55 is one of the coolest things I've heard but its over so quickly and doesn't develop.


----------



## gunch

Three Fifty rules 

Nyu could have been just 1 minute long and instrumental like all the rest of the album openers though 

The only really bad songs are Phoenix and Nyu 

I like it way more than Eclipse so far


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Since the album was released yesterday why is my iTunes pre-order not available to download until the 15th?


----------



## Draceius

silverabyss said:


> The only really bad songs are Phoenix and Nyu


This is an opinion stated like a fact which is exactly what I was talking about earlier, stuff like this is just annoying.



silverabyss said:


> I like it way more than Eclipse so far


And this is an actual opinion put across normally, it doesn't kill people to do this. I feel so pedantic pointing this crap out but it gets very frustrating reading comments like the first quote, they're fundamentally incorrect and come across badly.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Draceius said:


> This is an opinion stated like a fact which is exactly what I was talking about earlier, stuff like this is just annoying.



This is why I have almost completely stopped going to forums. People are trying to be so influential that they start babbling about their opinions like everyone sane should agree with them. All this cause they're so self-centered they can't differentiate "me" from "everything".

And not to hit completely off topic: I honestly think this album is their absolute best material. Mostly cause I can't listen to only harsh vocals for a full album, but also simply cause the songwriting is more coherent to me.


----------



## Draceius

Kurkkuviipale said:


> This is why I have almost completely stopped going to forums. People are trying to be so influential that they start babbling about their opinions like everyone sane should agree with them. All this cause they're so self-centered they can't differentiate "me" from "everything".



Same here, it's why before the last few days I had barely posted in months, most forums including this one have become like this, in fact most of the internet really, it's quite upsetting.


----------



## Addison90

Kurkkuviipale said:


> This is why I have almost completely stopped going to forums.



Lol this happens everywhere, unfortunately. Youtube comment section is far more worse.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Established band changes their sound, people cry. Clearly most people whining don't write music because you can only rehash the same idea so many times before it's pointless and boring. They changed their sound. Good. It's called staying fresh and inspired.


----------



## sojourner

Ellie, Aeris, Three Fifty, Daenerys and Lisbeth sounds like a mix between Erra and older-Veil of Maya with Johnny Craig on vocals. One of the best releases this year in my book


----------



## oneblackened

You know, I don't mind clean vocals, but half the time on Matriarch they feel SUPER forced. The riffs aren't quite doing it for me compared to CMC, [iD], or Eclipse, either. The riffs that ARE there are awesome, but there seems to be so much uninspired syncopated chugging compared to actual riffs.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Addison90 said:


> Lol this happens everywhere, unfortunately. Youtube comment section is far more worse.



Yeah, which is why I don't post to Youtube...


----------



## RevDrucifer

MetalBuddah said:


> So singing in metal = emo? By that logic, Nevermore is emo. Opeth is emo. Devin Townsend is emo.
> 
> Get over yourself, dude. They got a new singer....the singer wanted to do cleans...the band wanted to do cleans. It is THEIR music. They can do what THEY want to do.



Don't think the dude was saying that, maybe he was. But this particular style of clean singing isn't anything close to what Devin, Mickael or Warrel do. The clean singing I heard on these VOM tracks could fit in a Taking Back Sunday song.


I'm sure the younger crowd here doesn't even really 'get it', but for those of us who grew up in the 80's/90's, singing was singing. Whenever I see the phrase "clean singing" on this forum, there's an 80-95% chance it's going to sound like some emo kid whining.....just like 'indie' turned into a genre, 'clean singing' is turning into it's own ....ing ....ty genre.

And just to note- coming out and making a big deal about clean singing on your record is pretty much equivalent to making a big deal about sweep picking or anything other technique that can learned. Congratulations, you can sing into a computer and let Melodyne do the work for you.


----------



## Jonathan20022

"Singing was singing", what when people couldn't hold a tune and had close to no range in their voices? The fact that you're pigeon holding vocals in the higher register as "emo kid whining" is a showcase of ignorance in and of itself. And whichever way you look at it, it was going to be a big deal because people don't like change, and it was going to be blown out of proportion by the "loyal" fans and people who hate them. It was mostly blogs and metal news pages making a large deal about them having a vocalist who pulls off cleans as well as screams.

Lukas does a great job and he can pull of the clean vocals like a champ live, the first videos of their release show were just put up and he sounds great.


----------



## thrsher

these "singers today" dont even come close to what halford or early anselmo pulled off with out major digital production. i have a huge appreciation for singing in early metal e.g maiden, priest, iced earth etc. i just have no tolerence for it in more extreme metal or they way they choose to pull it off in a whining manor. you cant possibly say the way these progressive/djent bands sing is the same as the way maiden/priest metal or even melodeath like soilwork/in flames is the same


----------



## Jonathan20022

Of course, but you also can't expect someone to be able to change their vocals and have a different tone of voice. You're born with what you got and you're stuck with it, it's not like guitar where you can just swap out pickups and have a different sound. It's also not mine nor your music, and they wrote it how they wanted it to be.

Listing off all those artists/bands just shows that there are many styles of vocals out there because almost all of them sing completely differently. I love all those bands, but no one is comparing artists of now to the artists of then besides a few people here lol.

Ultimately if I like a band, the only thing that ever gets on my nerves is if they underperform live.


----------



## goherpsNderp

RagtimeDandy said:


> Established band changes their sound, people cry. Clearly most people whining don't write music because you can only rehash the same idea so many times before it's pointless and boring. They changed their sound. Good. It's called staying fresh and inspired.



you say that as if that's the only way for bands to keep things fresh, by making huge drastic changes? yeah, tell that to all of the popular bands that haven't made such huge changes and are doing just fine.

just because this change makes VOM sound fresh and new, doesn't mean that's the only way for musical groups to achieve that.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Jonathan20022 said:


> "Singing was singing", what when people couldn't hold a tune and had close to no range in their voices? The fact that you're pigeon holding vocals in the higher register as "emo kid whining" is a showcase of ignorance in and of itself. And whichever way you look at it, it was going to be a big deal because people don't like change, and it was going to be blown out of proportion by the "loyal" fans and people who hate them. It was mostly blogs and metal news pages making a large deal about them having a vocalist who pulls off cleans as well as screams.



Dude, I grew up on Alice In Chains, Faith No More, Soundgarden, Queensrcyhe and Dream Theater. There's PLENTY of ways to sing in higher registers that don't make you sound like you're 14 and writing about your ex girlfriend.

...., I'm not even denying the guy has any skill or anything. And sure the guy can change the way he sings. It's not like screaming is something that happens over night, the dude had to work at that to get it usable, it's obvious he's going for that (I won't say emo) more emotive, youth-aimed, current trend in clean vocal singing that has also been found in bands that happen to write about girlfriends and heartache. And not the Howard Jones, Killswitch kind of Heartache.

Wasn't it these guys who made the Breaking Bad spoof about clean singing?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

People whining about vocals being too whiny... Oh the irony...


----------



## revivalmode

Someone needs to cover Daenerys on guitar, there's this sick melodic riff where I can't stop listening at! Reminds me a bit of Chon


----------



## Veldar

They did the Future breed machine noise on the second track...


----------



## -One-

Jonathan20022 said:


> Lukas does a great job and he can pull of the clean vocals like a champ live, the first videos of their release show were just put up and he sounds great.



Damn, I am so glad I did not go to this show like I planned to. I _love_ Matriarch, but Lukas' cleans in this video are atrocious, and nowhere near "pull[ing] off the clean vocals like a champ," or "sound[ing] great." Clean vocals should be on a backing track like almost all of their guitar tracks are


----------



## sakeido

-One- said:


> Damn, I am so glad I did not go to this show like I planned to. I _love_ Matriarch, but Lukas' cleans in this video are atrocious, and nowhere near "pull[ing] off the clean vocals like a champ," or "sound[ing] great." Clean vocals should be on a backing track like almost all of their guitar tracks are



Huh yeah sounds like you are mistaking Marc Okubo for Josh Travis ... And he bobbled his melody like twice. The vibe and feeling of a live show definitely counts for nothing, ho no. Listening to recordings alone is much better

Internet metal nerds.... PHUCK are we ever annoying.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

Matriarch is hitting me so weirdly. I really cannot tell if I like it yet or not.

Some parts are cool and vibey and hopeful, like Daenerys and Ellie, but some songs and parts are just not sitting well with me. It's like the guitars spend too much time being 'pretty' and then just spend too much time on stuttered chugs.

I think that the singing and upbeat aspects of it are neat at times but there's too much of it on the album. It gets on my nerves after a while, it's like it's too in the way. It feels like the drums and riffs have largely been purposely suppressed from to deal with the singing.
Teleute is the only song I'm really okay with and don't have any real gripes about. Some songs like Phoenix are just really weak to me, it's like I feel no real climax or anything by the end of the song.

I've been feeling this way about Veil lately as a whole, not just Matriarch, but I'm noticing it more with Matriarch. I've gotta let it set in and listen to it more, but I think I'm just kind of getting out of their music and the whole Sumeriancore thing in general.


----------



## -One-

sakeido said:


> Huh yeah sounds like you are mistaking Marc Okubo for Josh Travis ... And he bobbled his melody like twice. The vibe and feeling of a live show definitely counts for nothing, ho no. Listening to recordings alone is much better
> 
> Internet metal nerds.... PHUCK are we ever annoying.


Marc is just as guilty of hiding behind a backing track as Josh. I've seen VoM 8 times since the release of _All Things Set Aside_, and before the release of _Eclipse_, Marc just looped everything, but after _Eclipse_, every time I saw them, there were 2+ guitar backing tracks to every song, and Marc let the backing tracks do _a lot_ of the work (such as giving the leads to the backing track, and just chugging along to the rhythm guitar's breakdowns in multiple tracks). Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying Marc can't play his own material, I know he can, I saw VoM play as a 4-piece with no backing tracks or loop pedals in a renovated Church-turned-venue in 2007, right after Brandon joined, and they _killed it_. But Marc has definitely gotten lazier live than he used to be, and lets the backing tracks do a lot of the work.

As for the singing, the melody was fine, it was the tone of Lukas' voice, and the lack of control over his vibrato that I think made it poor, not whether or not he hit the right notes for the main melody. He sings from the chest throughout most of the album, which you can hear if you listen, but in this video, it's all head voice. It completely takes all of the power out of Lukas' clean vocals.


----------



## Kobalt

Cool album. I like it.


----------



## vilk

Listened twice on the way to work.

My first impression: Man, this band was better when they weren't trying to sound like every other band. Yeah yeah yeah it's still good music and they jam and do their thing and it works... but they went from a band that really, really stood out to making this album which practically sounds as though it were purposely trying to blend in with the crowd.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Generally, I like Matriarch. Good VoM riffs most of the way through. I don't really mind the singer; he's actually pretty good. It's a pretty refreshing take on their core sound.

BUT DAMN the cringey vocals at the end of Aeris annoyed the ever living hell out of me. That's really my only complaint about the CD. When he goes full Rise Records -core bullsh1t, he _really_ goes hard on it. It's a good step with a great singer/screamerbro but gimme less stuff like that.


----------



## MetalheadMC

has anyone seen them live on the current tour? I was excited about seeing them but I've about changed my mind because of the recent material


----------



## elkinz

Im always excited for new bands material. I really love some of the riffs in Matriarch but what disappointed me the most was how the album sounds TOO polished. Like all the rhythms are edited and cut so tight which is cool and all but it sounds really unnatural and lacks the rawness of their previous material. 

But hey, as long as they dig it I guess.


----------



## AdenM

-One- said:


> Marc is just as guilty of hiding behind a backing track as Josh. I've seen VoM 8 times since the release of _All Things Set Aside_, and before the release of _Eclipse_, Marc just looped everything, but after _Eclipse_, every time I saw them, there were 2+ guitar backing tracks to every song, and Marc let the backing tracks do _a lot_ of the work (such as giving the leads to the backing track, and just chugging along to the rhythm guitar's breakdowns in multiple tracks). Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying Marc can't play his own material, I know he can, I saw VoM play as a 4-piece with no backing tracks or loop pedals in a renovated Church-turned-venue in 2007, right after Brandon joined, and they _killed it_. But Marc has definitely gotten lazier live than he used to be, and lets the backing tracks do a lot of the work.



Sorry dude, I call BS on that view. God forbid the guy use backing tracks if he can play the material. When the album stuff has 3+ guitar tracks on every song, plus alot of ambient stuff, I'd rather put what I physically can't play on my mac and play a show that sounds just like an album because I'd feel like the audience would be missing the full effect of the song that I wrote. They can afford a decent stage rack setup, so why shouldn't they use it to add more to their live mix, on top of the awesome show they already put on?


----------



## Arkeion

Laying to rest my love for this band. I just can't anymore.

CMC will forever hold a special place in my heart.

Saw Veil on the [id] tour, and Marc was killing it. Things may be different now, but he did all of the leads during that set.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

This album is pretty diverse, though as how it usually is with Veil of Maya for me, it's going to take a bit of time to digest it.


----------



## Triple7

I like the new album a lot actually. For me, it's way more listenable then all of their other ones.


----------



## prh

prob my favourite VOM album now! hope they get back down here soon


----------



## akinari

Say what you want, but this band is basically metalcore now - not just because of the vocals, either.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Metalcore is a very loose description nowadays but there are a few Killswitch Engage style parts, nothing really like old All the Remains and early Trivium. Its mostly modern tech metal and djent.


----------



## akinari

I thought most of the riffing was really simplistic by Veil standards. They never gave an explanation of why the EP they recorded with Diego was shelved, did they? My guess is they held back on putting it out because they knew the direction they were heading in with this one and tried to make it seem less jarring by lengthening the gap between records.


----------



## isispelican

They talk about the ep here and Marc also says that the change of direction happened in order to be able to tour with more bands. ( I really can't stand these Metalsucks guys, barely managed to listen through the whole thing.)


----------



## akinari

isispelican said:


> They talk about the ep here and Marc also says that the change of direction happened in order to be able to tour with more bands. ( I really can't stand these Metalsucks guys, barely managed to listen through the whole thing.)




Thanks for bringing this to my attention, otherwise I would have never known this existed - I feel the same way you do.


----------



## bloc

Slunk Dragon said:


> This album is pretty diverse



You think so? I don't hear it. Every song sounds the same, which is a current trend in metal related things in the past 5 years it seems.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Detroit show was freaking top-notch! What a great damn set. New vocalist certainly gets props in my book.


----------



## SeditiousDissent

_Matriarch_ is the first VoM album I've heard. So far, I like it. It's pretty generic, but I can't really find anything about which to complain. The vocals sound remarkably like Spencer in both timbre and melodic structure (which makes sense, considering that he was involved in the vocal production). It's got some pretty solid hooks, but some of the songs feel like they've been chopped down. _Mikasa_, IMO, should be about a minute longer. 

I don't know, but I dig it. Maybe if I had been a fan since their inception, I might feel differently.


----------



## gunch

SeditiousDissent said:


> _Matriarch_ is the first VoM album I've heard. So far, I like it. It's pretty generic, but I can't really find anything about which to complain. The vocals sound remarkably like Spencer in both timbre and melodic structure (which makes sense, considering that he was involved in the vocal production). It's got some pretty solid hooks, but some of the songs feel like they've been chopped down. _Mikasa_, IMO, should be about a minute longer.
> 
> I don't know, but I dig it. Maybe if I had been a fan since their inception, I might feel differently.



Give their other albums a fair chance, Common Man's Collapse at the very least


----------



## SeditiousDissent

I definitely will. They were just never really on my radar until recently.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Yeah, Common Man's Collapse and [id] are both just killer albums. So aggressive. Can't comment on Matriarch as I haven't listened to it yet.


----------



## MikeH

I've seen a few people state that their new vocalist doesn't sound like Spencer Sotelo. My question is this:

What the fuck are you smoking on?

Not to discredit him in any way, but he sounds nearly identical in some sections.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar

MikeH said:


> I've seen a few people state that their new vocalist doesn't sound like Spencer Sotelo. My question is this:
> 
> What the fuck are you smoking on?
> 
> Not to discredit him in any way, but he sounds nearly identical in some sections.



This. There are so many areas that they sound the exact same.


----------



## sojourner

MikeH said:


> I've seen a few people state that their new vocalist doesn't sound like Spencer Sotelo. My question is this:
> 
> What the fuck are you smoking on?
> 
> Not to discredit him in any way, but he sounds nearly identical in some sections.



I'm a fan of Spencer's singing, but honestly VoM's new vocalist sound a lot more like Jonny Craig (Emarosa/Dance Gavin Dance) than anything by Spencer: 

Jonny Craig:





I don't know how to explain it accurately, but both Jonny and Lucas Magyar has similar "contemporary r&b" or "soul" style singing which Spencer doesn't do:





Sorry for the long, over-excited reply


----------



## Jonathan20022

MikeH said:


> I've seen a few people state that their new vocalist doesn't sound like Spencer Sotelo. My question is this:
> 
> What the fuck are you smoking on?
> 
> Not to discredit him in any way, but he sounds nearly identical in some sections.



What are these "some sections" then? I'd like reference points because I don't hear it either, similar styles but to say they sound *exactly* the same makes me wonder if you're smoking something yourself


----------



## molsoncanadian

Haha, Jonathan give it a rest buddy. You don't need to hop in every time someone makes a comment on the vocals 

You, as I take it, enjoy the album, and that's all that matters. I'm happy for ya

On another note, while I loved TCMC and id, this seems like more bland "already been done before" reach that teeny demographic music IMO. Shame, but Ill live on!


----------



## MikeH

Jonathan20022 said:


> What are these "some sections" then? I'd like reference points because I don't hear it either, similar styles but to say they sound *exactly* the same makes me wonder if you're smoking something yourself



The entire song of Aeris sounds like it belongs on PII.


----------



## SeditiousDissent

MikeH said:


> The entire song of Aeris sounds like it belongs on PII.



Haha yeah, I can totally see how you would draw that parallel. The end of that track would fit right in on The Contortionist's _Language_. I happen to enjoy both of those records, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## MetalheadMC

[=MikeH;4377997]I've seen a few people state that their new vocalist doesn't sound like Spencer Sotelo. My question is this:

What the fuck are you smoking on?

Not to discredit him in any way, but he sounds nearly identical in some sections.[/QUOTE]


And this is why I can't stand this new album, and basically why I've never been able to enjoy periphery. Yes I believe they are talented, but I just can't stand that style of clean vocals at all. Oh well. I'll just enjoy the old VoM like some others


----------



## Jonathan20022

molsoncanadian said:


> Haha, Jonathan give it a rest buddy. You don't need to hop in every time someone makes a comment on the vocals
> 
> You, as I take it, enjoy the album, and that's all that matters. I'm happy for ya
> 
> On another note, while I loved TCMC and id, this seems like more bland "already been done before" reach that teeny demographic music IMO. Shame, but Ill live on!



It's a discussion board, unless I'm out of line for promoting discussion? 

I actually do enjoy the album quite a bit, it isn't too much to ask for some more information when someone makes a statement as broad as that? I've loved everything this band has put out, including the current album and I feel like it stands on it's own. Just how everyone evolves in their own musical tastes, musicians do as well and they don't play or write the same kind of music forever.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I haven't listened to any VOM much before beside their single videos but 1:45+ in this song sounds very like Periphery/Spencer to me.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I can actually hear that, there's quite a few similarities there. I guess I just never noticed when I listen through it lol.

I'm mainly jamming Teleute/Pheonix/Lisbeth/350/Ellie/Mikasa/Daeneyrs


----------



## molsoncanadian

Jonathan20022 said:


> It's a discussion board, unless I'm out of line for promoting discussion?





Jonathan20022 said:


> Calling vocals like these whiney and "emo", is as cringe worthy as someone calling any sort of heavy music with screaming vocals "screamo", or categorizing it all as Death Metal.
> 
> If they were trying to appeal to a mass audience and have the interest reciprocate financially, they wouldn't be playing metal at all. Or instead just go the way In This Moment went in recent years.


 


Jonathan20022 said:


> I think anyone making an immediate comparison to them needs to diversify their musical tastes a bit.


 


Jonathan20022 said:


> I'm not upset I just think it's a narrow minded comparison to make.


 


Jonathan20022 said:


> "Singing was singing", what when people couldn't hold a tune and had close to no range in their voices? The fact that you're pigeon holding vocals in the higher register as "emo kid whining" is a showcase of ignorance in and of itself. And whichever way you look at it, it was going to be a big deal because people don't like change, and it was going to be blown out of proportion by the "loyal" fans and people who hate them. It was mostly blogs and metal news pages making a large deal about them having a vocalist who pulls off cleans as well as screams.


 


Jonathan20022 said:


> What are these "some sections" then? I'd like reference points because I don't hear it either, similar styles but to say they sound *exactly* the same makes me wonder if you're smoking something yourself


----------



## Jonathan20022

You're not exactly progressing the conversation, but if you have a gripe with me dude feel free to message me. I'm not here poke at others, you obviously don't agree with me


----------



## ayaotd

I have liked Veil for several years. I was afraid of the cleans but have to say I really enjoy the album. Some of the songs are really powerful. Tons better than Eclipse. I'm hoping they come to Ottawa again!


----------



## wannabguitarist

Maybe I'm crazy but I keep getting a Killswitch Engage does djent/whateverthefvckyoucallmoderncore vibe from a lot of these tracks


----------



## that short guy

I feel like they spent a lot of time listening to ATB and BOO because I can hear a lot of elements that are similar to those bands on the new album. All in all I really like it, I feel like it's the closest thing they've done that sounds like actual song writing and doing what's best for the song as opposed to juts being really technical and just putting a lot of cool riffs together that flow decently.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

After listening to this album and digesting it a bit, I've grown to like it significantly.

Yeah, some of the songs are a bit unusual for your normal Veil of Maya fare, but honestly there are enough tracks here to also tell me that VoM isn't going to turn into a radio-friendly pony any time soon. They're still who they are, but honestly the variety this album has is something that I am kind of glad to hear, because monotony is just one step away from boredom.


----------



## JosephAOI

Yeah, after quite a few more listens, I really really like this album. It reminds me a lot of TCMC & id era Veil. Teleute for example feels almost like a newer, more polished It's Torn Away. Leeloo and Phoenix also definitely remind me of the more vivid, punchy, old school Veil riffs.


----------



## sakeido

It's a great album. I'm really looking forward to their show here in a couple of weeks with Revocation... I want to see which of the new tunes make it onto the setlist and how they play live. 



wannabguitarist said:


> Maybe I'm crazy but I keep getting a Killswitch Engage does djent/whateverthefvckyoucallmoderncore vibe from a lot of these tracks



nothing wrong with that, IMO. This is closer to the vibe I thought djent would go towards until it got heavily contaminated by prog


----------



## -One-

AdenM said:


> Sorry dude, I call BS on that view. God forbid the guy use backing tracks if he can play the material. When the album stuff has 3+ guitar tracks on every song, plus alot of ambient stuff, I'd rather put what I physically can't play on my mac and play a show that sounds just like an album because I'd feel like the audience would be missing the full effect of the song that I wrote. They can afford a decent stage rack setup, so why shouldn't they use it to add more to their live mix, on top of the awesome show they already put on?


I'm not saying playing to backing tracks is bad, my band does it. That said, when we use a backing track, we don't put *lead guitar* parts on it. We put rhythm parts on it, and both guitarists play the lead parts. That is _not_ what Marc has been doing since Eclipse dropped. I know for a fact that Marc is capable of playing all of the leads in _Unbreakable_, because I've seen him do it less than ten feet from me, but that doesn't excuse him choosing to play the chugs under the leads, and having the leads prerecorded. That's just plain lazy. I don't know how he doesn't get bored letting a computer play so many of his leads and just chugging along to it.


----------



## molsoncanadian

Jonathan20022 said:


> You're not exactly progressing the conversation, but if you have a gripe with me dude feel free to message me. I'm not here poke at others, you obviously don't agree with me



Haha, Okay! I wont bother you anymore when you defend *every* comment made regarding vocals. Fill your boots buddy!



sakeido said:


> It's a great album. I'm really looking forward to their show here in a couple of weeks with Revocation... I want to see which of the new tunes make it onto the setlist and how they play live.
> 
> 
> 
> nothing wrong with that, IMO. This is closer to the vibe I thought djent would go towards until it got heavily contaminated by prog



Or, the common djent bands idea of "prog" haha



-One- said:


> I'm not saying playing to backing tracks is bad, my band does it. That said, when we use a backing track, we don't put lead guitar parts on it. We put rhythm parts on it, and both guitarists play the lead parts. That is not what Marc has been doing since Eclipse dropped. I know for a fact that Marc is capable of playing all of the leads in Unbreakable, because I've seen him do it less than ten feet from me, but that doesn't excuse him choosing to play the chugs under the leads, and having the leads prerecorded. That's just plain lazy. I don't know how he doesn't get bored letting a computer play so many of his leads and just chugging along to it.



Dude, have you ever tried playing leads in crab stance? Its tough business


----------



## -One-

molsoncanadian said:


> Dude, have you ever tried playing leads in crab stance? Its tough business


I reserve the crab stance for the djenty bits only


----------



## sakeido

-One- said:


> I'm not saying playing to backing tracks is bad, my band does it. That said, when we use a backing track, we don't put *lead guitar* parts on it. We put rhythm parts on it, and both guitarists play the lead parts. That is _not_ what Marc has been doing since Eclipse dropped. I know for a fact that Marc is capable of playing all of the leads in _Unbreakable_, because I've seen him do it less than ten feet from me, but that doesn't excuse him choosing to play the chugs under the leads, and having the leads prerecorded. That's just plain lazy. I don't know how he doesn't get bored letting a computer play so many of his leads and just chugging along to it.



yeah man it is so lazy to jump in a van with 3 other dudes, drive yourselves all across north america playing shows to more dudes every night when probably 20% of your "fans" are assholes waiting to tear down the slightest misstep, sleep in the van, eat on like $10 a day, try and play your ass off even though you feel like .... night in night out, for a month at a time. You are right. Mega lazy.


----------



## -One-

sakeido said:


> yeah man it is so lazy to jump in a van with 3 other dudes, drive yourselves all across north america playing shows to more dudes every night when probably 20% of your "fans" are assholes waiting to tear down the slightest misstep, sleep in the van, eat on like $10 a day, try and play your ass off even though you feel like .... night in night out, for a month at a time. You are right. Mega lazy.


He's not lazy when it comes to making money, he's just gotten lazy with his guitar playing when playing live. If you've seen VoM enough times, you should know this. Marc's playing used to be _spot on_ without any backing tracks, he would just use a looper and a harmonizer. Now, Marc's playing is sloppier, and he lets the backing tracks play most of the "difficult" leads. That is lazy guitar playing, no way around it. Don't try to misconstrue my post just because you don't agree with it


----------



## anomynous

sakeido said:


> yeah man it is so lazy to jump in a van with 3 other dudes, drive yourselves all across north america playing shows to more dudes every night when probably 20% of your "fans" are assholes waiting to tear down the slightest misstep, sleep in the van, eat on like $10 a day, try and play your ass off even though you feel like .... night in night out, for a month at a time. You are right. Mega lazy.



None of that has anything to do with letting the backing tracks do the leads.


----------



## sakeido

-One- said:


> He's not lazy when it comes to making money, he's just gotten lazy with his guitar playing when playing live. If you've seen VoM enough times, you should know this. Marc's playing used to be _spot on_ without any backing tracks, he would just use a looper and a harmonizer. Now, Marc's playing is sloppier, and he lets the backing tracks play most of the "difficult" leads. That is lazy guitar playing, no way around it. Don't try to misconstrue my post just because you don't agree with it



I've seen VoM plenty of times. You can't tell me that I know anything. He never has been spot on when I saw him. I recall him having to start a song over... twice, because he messed up the loop on his first couple times. Even if he is only playing VoM rhythms they don't count as lazy... have you learned any of their songs? let's see you play Not Safe to Swim Today at the tempo he plays it live 

buddy is doing enough. last time I saw Josh Travis, I'm not convinced his amp was even on. the place went crazy anyways because in the end, people just want a good show. you can be a geek and pick apart a guy actually hitting the road with his music all you want ... thank ....in god you are in a tiny elitist internet only minority nobody really cares about


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

sakeido said:


> Even if he is only playing VoM rhythms they don't count as lazy... have you learned any of their songs? let's see you play Not Safe to Swim Today at the tempo he plays it live



The person who made the music and then can't perform it is not justified in their sloppiness just because people who didn't make the music and criticize it can't perform it.

It's literally Marc's _job_ to be able to perform the music _he creates_ on the level that _he created it._ It's no other person's job. You don't have to be able to play everything perfectly because the responsibility doesn't fall on you.


----------



## sakeido

UnattendedGolfcart said:


> The person who made the music and then can't perform it is not justified in their sloppiness just because people who didn't make the music and criticize it can't perform it.
> 
> It's literally Marc's _job_ to be able to perform the music _he creates_ on the level that _he created it._ It's no other person's job. You don't have to be able to play everything perfectly because the responsibility doesn't fall on you.



I was actually just pointing out that even if he is only playing his rhythms, that is the furthest thing from lazy guitar playing... I've been on the Internet for awhile there bud, don't think I'd fall into this stupid argument like that


----------



## Wildebeest

This album sounds like Baby Periphery. People seem to love it though so good for the band I guess. I miss Brandon, that dude was raw.


----------



## Entropy Prevails

sakeido said:


> let's see you play Not Safe to Swim Today at the tempo he plays it live



I´m so tired of this argument. You don´t need to be a musician to criticize music, just as you don´t need to be a politician to discuss politics. Why do people keep bringing this up? 

If he has written and released the music and cannot play it live, then to me it´s inauthentic. The whole point of a liveshow is to see the band play their songs in the flesh. For anything else I have an ipod.


----------



## sakeido

Entropy Prevails said:


> I´m so tired of this argument. You don´t need to be a musician to criticize music, just as you don´t need to be a politician to discuss politics. Why do people keep bringing this up?
> 
> If he has written and released the music and cannot play it live, then to me it´s inauthentic. The whole point of a liveshow is to see the band play their songs in the flesh. For anything else I have an ipod.





sakeido said:


> *I was actually just pointing out that even if he is only playing his rhythms, that is the furthest thing from lazy guitar playing...* I've been on the Internet for awhile there bud, don't think I'd fall into this stupid argument like that



way to read the whole thread there buddy. absolutely outstanding job, congratulations.

side issue: what leads are we even talking about here? I can think of some easy atmospheric parts in which case, big ....in deal - the chugs are harder to play anyway - and one guest solo done by Jason Richardson on one of the new songs.


----------



## Entropy Prevails

sakeido said:


> way to read the whole thread there buddy. absolutely outstanding job, congratulations.
> 
> side issue: what leads are we even talking about here? I can think of some easy atmospheric parts in which case, big ....in deal - the chugs are harder to play anyway - and one guest solo done by Jason Richardson on one of the new songs.



Thanks! And congratulations back to you for not reading my post. It seems you´re too biased and butthurt to have a reasonable discussion. I won´t bother with your posts in this thread from now on.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Anyway so I saw these guys a few days ago and they were f*cking awesome! Backtracking? Didn't really give a f*ck


----------



## Jonathan20022

Count me in the same "what leads?" bracket, what do you guys mean when you say he's putting his leads in the backing track?


----------



## sakeido

Saw em tonight, sick show. They started a little shaky but got awesome. Was too bad Three-Fifty and Mowgli didn't make the playlist. 

I didn't catch any samples aside from song intros. He doesn't use loops much on the new stuff, but for the couple old tunes he played with loops he still performed them in the way he did when he was using a looper pedal ... chugs first 8 bars or whatever, then atmospheric next 8, then second go around the loop would come in and he'd play the chugs.


----------



## shpence

I am liking this more and more with each listen. The tone is awesome and is my favorite that Larson has done so far. Makes me want to get a 50w 5150/Archon combo going!


----------



## Pweaks

The new album sounds pretty good, I especially like the last two tracks. Though, I have to say I miss the raw energy Michael Keene captured on CMC and [id]. Also I'm pretty certain Marc is using a 7 string guitar, at least on Aeris. Can anyone confirm on that?


----------



## -One-

Pweaks said:


> The new album sounds pretty good, I especially like the last two tracks. Though, I have to say I miss the raw energy Michael Keene captured on CMC and [id]. Also I'm pretty certain Marc is using a 7 string guitar, at least on Aeris. Can anyone confirm on that?


Yeah, a handful of tracks are on a 7-string tuned to Drop B like his 6-strings, but with a low F# below that.


----------



## AdenM

Finally listened through Matriarch, liking it better than Juggernaut, haha! Missed their show in my hometown, but they sounded pretty ....ing spot on, I'm bummed I missed it.


----------



## vent187

AdenM said:


> Finally listened through Matriarch, liking it better than Juggernaut, haha! Missed their show in my hometown, but they sounded pretty ....ing spot on, I'm bummed I missed it.




Damn! Jesse Pinkman has improved so much already. Thanks for the share!


----------



## shpence

Wow the bass in the clean section of "Lucy" is awesome. They sound great.


----------



## AryaBara

Can i share my Veil of Maya cover in ths thread?


----------



## Jaek-Chi

I'm going to get chopped for this, but i can't stand them since the new vocals. Haven't heard a single song since that i like. Love all the previous stuff, they just aren't my cup of tea anymore :/


----------



## aesthyrian

That's fine, and a totally respectful way to share your opinion.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Jaek-Chi said:


> I'm going to get chopped for this, but i can't stand them since the new vocals. Haven't heard a single song since that i like. Love all the previous stuff, they just aren't my cup of tea anymore :/



You're for sure not the only one here that feels that way dude. IMO their new vocals are cringe worthy at best and don't fit at all over Marcs, now mediocre, riffs. Gotta do whatcha gotta do to pay the bills though


----------



## mikernaut

new video


----------



## mikernaut




----------



## squids

New song sounds great. riffs are Common Man's Collapse-Eclipse-ish, there are some cleans but they're not as extreme as the last album. Seems like theyre on a good path.
dont understand the music video at all tho haha


----------



## gunch

All you have is just "bwown-nown bwow-ne-ne-nown bwe-ne-nown-nehwn-neh-nown."

Does sound pretty dope though, and Magyar sounds good


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I like it! Video is a little weird which I find can heavily take away from a song, I'll wait to hear it again when the album is out and decide then. I try not to exhaust singles before an album is out nowadays.


----------



## Axiom451

LOVE the new Song. I loved the Clean Vocals on Matriarch and didnt really get the hate. Might even consider Matriarch as my fav VoM Album.
The guitar and snare tone on the new Song is unreal.
Stoked for more!


----------



## mikernaut

I do find the music video almost a detraction/ distraction, from their previous ones. it just feels kinda "off" ,the song is decent but doesn't kill it like "Mikasa" to be honest


----------



## Silence2-38554

The song is great, video is confusing and vinyl pressings are ugly af. I've got high hopes for the rest of this record though.


----------



## Kaura

Not as solid as most of Matriarch but promisingly they seem to continue in the same style which is great.


----------



## mikernaut

I have to give it more spins, As previous songs and vids connected way more with me. actually I think the video hurts the song.


----------



## oc616

What is going on with the snare? Liked the tune otherwise.


----------



## squids

This song is way better than the first one imo. also now the Overthrow music video makes sense! Homie got dragged into the water


----------



## no_dice

I liked a few songs on Matriarch okay, but I just can't get excited about this band anymore for some reason. The YouTube comments on the new songs are extremely toxic, and anyone who doesn't like the new stuff is being called a basement dweller (why?).

I get it, bands change, they're going to do their thing. It just bums me out a little that I'm unable to enjoy what they're doing now.


----------



## couverdure

no_dice said:


> I liked a few songs on Matriarch okay, but I just can't get excited about this band anymore for some reason. The YouTube comments on the new songs are extremely toxic, and anyone who doesn't like the new stuff is being called a basement dweller (why?).
> 
> I get it, bands change, they're going to do their thing. It just bums me out a little that I'm unable to enjoy what they're doing now.


At least they aren't Born of Osiris.


----------



## couverdure

Freaking double post, pls fix this site thnx


----------



## squids

no_dice said:


> I liked a few songs on Matriarch okay, but I just can't get excited about this band anymore for some reason. The YouTube comments on the new songs are extremely toxic, and anyone who doesn't like the new stuff is being called a basement dweller (why?).
> 
> I get it, bands change, they're going to do their thing. It just bums me out a little that I'm unable to enjoy what they're doing now.


i mean sucks for you i guess. i like the new stuff and i still jam their old stuff every once in a while. everyones a little different i suppose


----------



## kuro_hasegawa

Doublespeak and Overthrow have me hyped for this new album.


----------



## Frostbite

no_dice said:


> I liked a few songs on Matriarch okay, but I just can't get excited about this band anymore for some reason. The YouTube comments on the new songs are extremely toxic, and anyone who doesn't like the new stuff is being called a basement dweller (why?).
> 
> I get it, bands change, they're going to do their thing. It just bums me out a little that I'm unable to enjoy what they're doing now.


I think a lot of people knee jerk when someone says they don't like how they've changed because you can check their facebook anytime a new clip gets posted. People just saying "oh you're so generic. such a periphery rip off hurrr" and things of that nature that don't add to any constructive conversation. It can get annoying seeing the same old thing from people just mindlessly shitting on something.

There's absolutely nothing wrong with not liking something, I guess I just feel there should be a level of, not so much respect, but a level of not being a dick head for extreme lack of a better term in conveying an idea, especially something so subjective as musical taste. Not saying you're being a dick head either haha. Totally understandable that you just fall out of love with a band. I've done it with a ton of bands and shit happens. Just to give some possible perspective as to why some people are calling others basement dwellers lol. Not that I agree with it just to give some perspective maybe.


----------



## squids

the clips they've been posting on instagram have been pretty epic, but this one in particular sounds absolutely monstrous https://www.instagram.com/p/BaFndG7F0qa/?taken-by=veilofmayaofficial


----------



## bmth4111

Does anyone know what amp models marc uses in the axe fx. Or what amp models he used on false idol or eclipse? Love the tones in both albums!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

bmth4111 said:


> Does anyone know what amp models marc uses in the axe fx. Or what amp models he used on false idol or eclipse? Love the tones in both albums!


He's gone through using several Axe-Fx amp sims. The tone on both albums is totally different. 

The tone on _Eclipse_ was whatever Misha Mansoor's stock patches were at the time since Misha produced and engineered the album. So, probably the 6160 sim (Peavey 5150) or Das Metal sim (Diezel VH4) or Energyball sim (ENGL Powerball) since those three were the top contenders for all of the djent kids back then. I'm pretty sure that Misha's old, basic patches are floating around online.

The rhythm tones on _False Idol _were all done with an EVH 5153 amp as far as I am aware.


----------



## gunch

I remember being pretty butthurt when False Idol came out but I guess it's not that bad, just bummed that Marc is tuned so low now (F# on a 7 instead of drop B on a 6)

We'll always have CMC and [id], and Matriarch is pretty dope too


----------



## Paul McAleer

bmth4111 said:


> Does anyone know what amp models marc uses in the axe fx. Or what amp models he used on false idol or eclipse? Love the tones in both albums!



For the eclipse it was an Axe-Fox ultra, it believe it was literally. overdrive—>5150sim—>Cab (The one that says METAL)

Adjust it all to taste and have a strong gate and you’re there.


----------



## bmth4111

Are you guessing by the sound of the tone or did you get this information somewhere?


----------

